# Official NHL 2007-2008 Thread



## Moondemon

Ok, so the season started yesterday in England with the kings beating the Ducks 4-1. Today, Anaheim won ..also by 4-1 over the same kings.

I was looking forward to the start of the season... and here we are !!








Now I can't wait till Oct. 3rd for the Habs first game.. In Montreal, we'll get all 82 Habs games in HD !!









GO HABS GO !!

View attachment loosers_since_67.jpg


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

LMAO habs???

go leafs go

just look at how hot leafs fans are


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Puff

the Laughs are going to be brutal this season. their "star" goalie went 0-4 in the PRESEASON!!

ive been watching the canucks preseason on centre ice and they are looking pretty decent. the sedins are faster than ever, Kesler is a lot stronger, and Ohlund is hitting everything he sees. not to mention luongo is looking awesome again. we've got some young guys coming up from the AHL that are tough AND can play. one guy to look out for (not tough, but good player) is Mason Raymond. Dude can play!!!


----------



## G23.40SW

piranha_guy_dan said:


> go leafs go
> 
> just look at how hot leafs fans are


I'm gonna f*ck you up, you p*ssy.









Puff taught me to hate leafs fans :laugh:


----------



## Moondemon

Here's something beautiful...

View attachment Habs_stanley.jpg


----------



## Puff

ahhhhh

ive seen ive taught G23 well


----------



## Guest

The rest of the country is just mad because all the leafs games are home games. We own all your base.


----------



## Puff

yes indeed danny...but you also lose all your game!









toskala =


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Moondemon

The rangers are way better this year than last year... and could be cup contenders... they've got an amazing team !!


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> The rangers are way better this year than last year... and could be cup contenders... they've got an amazing team !!


Im glad you agree... each year they make it farther into the playoffs and with the team they have now the cup is ours.


----------



## PacmanXSA

My boy Price just made the team today. Lapierre got sent down for some reason while Murray is sticking around...

Oh well.

Bleu Blanc Rouge Cup Champs 07-08!!!

Pac


----------



## Moondemon

PacmanXSA said:


> My boy Price just made the team today. Lapierre got sent down for some reason while Murray is sticking around...
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Bleu Blanc Rouge Cup Champs 07-08!!!
> 
> Pac


Wow pac... now this is a great message !! Yeah, with Price in the lineup, we could have one of the best goaltending duo (Price-Huet) of the league ! It's also nice to see that the Habs have some fans in Ontario !

We'll get that 25th cup !!!


----------



## Guest

The Habs wont make the playoffs. Price is golden, but he's a rookie.

I wonder if this means the Habs have Huet on a short leash? I mean, they must think Price is going to see a lot of games, it would be stupid to bring him up just so he can hold the clipboard all season and waste the year away.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> *The Habs wont make the playoffs. Price is golden, but he's a rookie. *
> 
> I wonder if this means the Habs have Huet on a short leash? I mean, they must think Price is going to see a lot of games, it would be stupid to bring him up just so he can hold the clipboard all season and waste the year away.


People said the exact same thing in 1986... with Patrick Roy comming in Montreal... the habs had no team, but had a golden rookie.. and they won the cup!

Huet never played more than about 40 games in one season... People are saying that Huet could start in around 50 games and Price would start in the 32 other ones. I think Price will gradually take over Huet's place.. but that's maybe only for next year...


----------



## Sheppard

Is Crosby wearing the C this season? 
I'm pretty sure he is..I personally don't think he should be a captain for a little while. Sure the kid is golden and has some good leadership qualities..But the little grasshopper needs more time I think.


----------



## Moondemon

Sheppard said:


> Is Crosby wearing the C this season?
> I'm pretty sure he is..I personally don't think he should be a captain for a little while. Sure the kid is golden and has some good leadership qualities..But the little grasshopper needs more time I think.


A leader is a leader... and Crosby deserves the ''C''.. Yzerman got the ''C'' at a very young age... Crosby is the Penguins !


----------



## Sheppard

Moondemon said:


> Is Crosby wearing the C this season?
> I'm pretty sure he is..I personally don't think he should be a captain for a little while. Sure the kid is golden and has some good leadership qualities..But the little grasshopper needs more time I think.


A leader is a leader... and Crosby deserves the ''C''.. Yzerman got the ''C'' at a very young age... Crosby is the Penguins !
[/quote]

No doubt he's got it man, I agree. He definitley has it in him. He's making a huge salary this year too 8.6M I beleive. I do think he's worth that much..I just don't know about Captain status since there are great leaders and veterans of the NHL like Gary Roberts on the team.

just my .02


----------



## PacmanXSA

Crosby has the C.

Moonie: Comparing Price to Roy is bad karma. He's going to have SOOO much pressure on him this season, especially if our offence can't find the net.

Either Halak or Huet will be dealt by the trade deadline. Rumours have it that Halak is gone in the next few days, but we'll see.

@Danny: They are supposed to be shotgunning Price with Huet to ensure Price gets the ice time required to develop properly. If they didn't think he'd get the ice time, they would have sent him to Hamilton.

Still pissed that Murray made it over Lapierre... I smell a trade Mr. Gainey!

Pac


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> *The Habs wont make the playoffs. Price is golden, but he's a rookie. *
> 
> I wonder if this means the Habs have Huet on a short leash? I mean, they must think Price is going to see a lot of games, it would be stupid to bring him up just so he can hold the clipboard all season and waste the year away.


People said the exact same thing in 1986... with Patrick Roy comming in Montreal... the habs had no team, but had a golden rookie.. and they won the cup!

Huet never played more than about 40 games in one season... People are saying that Huet could start in around 50 games and Price would start in the 32 other ones. I think Price will gradually take over Huet's place.. but that's maybe only for next year...
[/quote]

People also said it last year..and....yea.

I will be in Montreal and Quebec city in the middle of Feb, one of ya hab fans should take me out for a brewski.


----------



## Sheppard

> I will be in Montreal and Quebec city in the middle of Feb, one of ya hab fans should take me out for a brewski.


Oh ya, your legal in that province! lol

Seriously though, are you 19 soon?


----------



## Guest

I am 19 in January !


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> *The Habs wont make the playoffs. Price is golden, but he's a rookie. *
> 
> I wonder if this means the Habs have Huet on a short leash? I mean, they must think Price is going to see a lot of games, it would be stupid to bring him up just so he can hold the clipboard all season and waste the year away.


People said the exact same thing in 1986... with Patrick Roy comming in Montreal... the habs had no team, but had a golden rookie.. and they won the cup!

Huet never played more than about 40 games in one season... People are saying that Huet could start in around 50 games and Price would start in the 32 other ones. I think Price will gradually take over Huet's place.. but that's maybe only for next year...
[/quote]

People also said it last year..and....yea.

I will be in Montreal and Quebec city in the middle of Feb, one of ya hab fans should take me out for a brewski.
[/quote]

Sure thing.. just let me know and we'll arrange something !


----------



## Sheppard

DannyBoy17 said:


> I am 19 in January !


Nice! ok so we'll get some scalped tickets at the ACC and have a grand old time








My dad has a share in season tickets, but I don't think i'll see too many of those games..asshole :laugh:


----------



## Moondemon

It starts tonight !!!

GO HABS GO !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs 4-3 over ottawa


----------



## joey'd

Moondemon said:


> Ok, so the season started yesterday in England with the kings beating the Ducks 4-1. Today, Anaheim won ..also by 4-1 over the same kings.
> 
> I was looking forward to the start of the season... and here we are !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait till Oct. 3rd for the Habs first game.. In Montreal, we'll get all 82 Habs games in HD !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO HABS GO !!
> 
> View attachment 154524










i cant believe it, for the first time the official NHL thread was started by someone else.
*!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!*

AND NOW I LIVE HERE BACK HOME IN HOCKEY TOWN, HELLS MOTHER FCUKING YA M8S


----------



## r1dermon

go bruins!


----------



## joey'd

r1dermon said:


> go bruins!


i was a bruins fan growing up as a kid here in montreal, i took my habs for granted while i was here







but any moog was my favorite player, then patty #33


----------



## Guest

Leafs and Sens.

I have f*cking shinny tonight and it makes me mad.


----------



## Sheppard

Leafs and Sens boys, let the rivalry begin!!

I love my Leafs and everything, but I placed my bet today on the Sens. I also picked Anaheim to win over Detroit.

LEAFS AND SENS: PUCK DROPS IN 10 MINS!!!
woot woot


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

RED WINGS

one goal, zetterberg. end of the first


----------



## Moondemon

What a good night.. for three reasons...

1) The season started (Game on Garth.. Game on Wayne !)

2) The HABS won !!! Wooohoooo !!!!!!









3) The Leafs lost !!! Yaaaaaaa !

I just wanna wish a good season to everyone ! (may your team win... except the leafs


----------



## PacmanXSA

Just got back from the Wings game... Was pissed to see the Ducks blow it in the shootout... Wings outplayed em BADDDD.

Habs won though!!! 3 PP goals!!!! Souray who?

Once we improve 5 on 5, we will dominate.

Pac


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> What a good night.. for three reasons...
> 
> 1) The season started (Game on Garth.. Game on Wayne !)
> 
> 2) The HABS won !!! Wooohoooo !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) The Leafs lost !!! Yaaaaaaa !
> 
> I just wanna wish a good season to everyone ! (may your team win... except the leafs


You guys beat a team many think will finish last overall in the league.

We lost, in overtime, to a team many think can win the cup.

Your time will come!


----------



## Puff

vermette scored an awesome goal on that bum raycroft to start off that game.

my prediction: JFJ will lose his job at the end of the year. the leafs will most likely miss the playoffs again, but MIGHT possibly JUST squeeze in. their goaltending has to be a hell of a lot better if they hope to succeed. from what i saw tonight their offense will have no trouble this season. the jury is still out on the defense. mccabe and kaberle are good...but hal gill is BRUTAL!!!


----------



## Guest

They were playing one of the best teams in the league. Ive got a feeling we wil do just fine this year.

JFJ should go though. We are lacking offensive depth like a blind person lacks the ability to paint a portrait.


----------



## Puff

well he traded for toskala, and i have a feeling that toskala will be a bust.

he played well in san jose...but the sharks are a FAR better team than the leafs. both defensively AND offensively. Thus he faced less (and easier) shots in san jose than what he will deal with in TO...

i mean, it's not that i dont want the leafs in the playoffs, the more canadian teams the better, but i just dont see them getting there. or if they do, they will go nowhere.


----------



## Sheppard

I'm going to keep an eye on those Blue Jackets this season. When Modin and Peca get into the lineup this team will be able to pick up their ever dragging asses.


----------



## Puff

getting pwned by the f*cking sharks









brendan morrison sucks orca nuts.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Philly, Columbus and Minnesota will surprise lots of people this year.

Oh and my Habs too









We will crush the Leafs tomorrow. Sad to see they will be keeping the same lineup without Chipper and The Smoke.

Pac


----------



## Sheppard

PacmanXSA said:


> Philly, *Columbus and Minnesota *will surprise lots of people this year.
> 
> Oh and my Habs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will crush the Leafs tomorrow. Sad to see they will be keeping the same lineup without Chipper and The Smoke.
> 
> Pac


Some good bouts tonight boys..Columbus and Minnesota is definitley one I am looking forward too! I have money on this one lol. I took Columbus over Minnesota, but I think it's going to be close.

Then the legendary Leafs and Habs! Always a great game. Making a prediction on this game is hard. 
But I am going to say the Habs will take the win by 2 goals.


----------



## PacmanXSA

^^^^

I like you a lot more now 

Half hour till the puck drops. My girlfriend better not get in the way of the game









Pac


----------



## Sheppard

^^You did't like me much before? lol :laugh:

I love my Leafs and everything, and I always will. I have to support my team no matter what.
But when it comes to games, and who I think will win, I wont bulsh*t. I'd "like" to see the Leafs win, but I just don't see them beating the Habs this early in the season.


----------



## Fargo

Ducks must still think it's exhibition season.


----------



## Moondemon

I just came back from work.. so I missed the Habs game... 
Damn, I can't believe we lost in OT after leading by two going into the third.. WTF happened ? The exact same thing happened in last years last game between the two teams.... 4-3 leafs over the habs i OT .. after Mtl leading by 2 going in the 3rd.. strange !


----------



## PacmanXSA

Kill Patrice Brisebois...

Breezer's what happened Moonie... Omfg...

I watched the whole game. Was excited with the 3-1 lead but we could NOT convert on the pp and Brisebois looked AWFUL. Koivu needs to shoot and Kovalev needs to pass. Kosto, Smoke and Kosty looked really good. Higgins should have had like 3 goals but couldn't bury the puck...

Pac


----------



## Puff

patrice bergeron is f*cking amazing. i watched that kid play when i was in boston last year. BRILLIANT player.

canucks beat the flames in OT...woooooooooooooooot!! i hate phaneuf...such a whiny, ugly, POS. plus i swear he's a ****. him and kipper love the wiener.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Puff said:


> patrice bergeron is f*cking amazing. i watched that kid play when i was in boston last year. BRILLIANT player.
> 
> canucks beat the flames in OT...woooooooooooooooot!! i hate phaneuf...such a whiny, ugly, POS. plus i swear he's a ****. him and kipper love the wiener.


Don't admit your hatred for Phaneuf around McGuire... I swear the guy has hardcore man love for him









Pac


----------



## Moondemon

PacmanXSA said:


> Kill Patrice Brisebois...
> 
> Breezer's what happened Moonie... Omfg...
> 
> I watched the whole game. Was excited with the 3-1 lead but we could NOT convert on the pp and Brisebois looked AWFUL. Koivu needs to shoot and Kovalev needs to pass. Kosto, Smoke and Kosty looked really good. Higgins should have had like 3 goals but couldn't bury the puck...
> 
> Pac


Strange... after the first game we had 3 PP goals and we went 0 for 6 yesterday.... How will the habs PP go this year ? I got to watch the 3rd period and the OT on CBC, after the Vancouver-Calgary game (kinda late in the night..). I saw a few Mtl PP. We got a few good scoring chances, but we could not capitalize on them... I just hope things will get back to normal, even without Souray in the lineup...


----------



## Puff

lmfao. my bad. i just realized that you were talking about brisebois, not bergeron.lol

i f*cking hate brisebois!!!

one guy im really looking forward to watching this year is Milan Lucic on the Bruins. My favourite junior player the last few years. cant wait to see what he can do in the NHL. plus he's from vancouver


----------



## Guest

I can see all of the Canadian teams making the playoffs this year if Carey Price lives up to the hype and Edmonton doesnt have too many growing pains later in the season.


----------



## Moondemon

How about Paul Stastny ??

Damn.. he's rolling !! 5 points yesterday, hat trick the other day .... Red red hot young player !!!


----------



## PacmanXSA

Puff said:


> lmfao. my bad. i just realized that you were talking about brisebois, not bergeron.lol
> 
> i f*cking hate brisebois!!!
> 
> one guy im really looking forward to watching this year is Milan Lucic on the Bruins. My favourite junior player the last few years. cant wait to see what he can do in the NHL. plus he's from vancouver


Yeah I thought it was kinda odd that you just started randomly talking about Bergeron









He's a Bruin so I auto hate him anyways









Stastny is gonna be huge. Colorado is an awful team and they are doing well because of him. I bet he's learning a TON from Sakic.

Pac


----------



## Guest

An awful team?

Sakic
Stastny
Wolski
Smyth
Hannan 
Budaj...

Thats pretty damn solid in my opinion. I could see them ranking in the top 5 of the Western conference.


----------



## Moondemon

Things are going bad in Toronto... after Blake's Cancer, the leafs lost 7-1 to Carolina... (Toskala was awfull) ouch !!
The only thing rolling for the leafs is Sundin...

So when's the new coach and Gm gonna show up ????


----------



## Guest

New coach? Paul Maurice is one of the best young coaches in the league. New GM...well hopefully one day. Actually, GM isnt the problem. Its management in general.

As for the team itself, it's one loss. I highly doubt this is a preview of whats to come.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> New coach? Paul Maurice is one of the best young coaches in the league. New GM...well hopefully one day. Actually, GM isnt the problem. Its management in general.
> 
> As for the team itself, it's one loss. I highly doubt this is a preview of whats to come.


I only heard that people in Toronto were going crazy with the bad season strat... and that many people wanted major changes, like a new coach and GM... ?? True or not, I don't know, but I'm glad to ba a habs fan !!!

Price is gonna start his firts game tonight.. big moment i Pittsburgh !! GO HABS GO !! GO PRICE GO !!


----------



## Puff

Alain Vigneault is one of the best "young" coaches in the NHL.


----------



## Fargo

Flyers are still a dirty team. nice crosscheck.


----------



## Guest

Leafs win 8-1 over streaking Islanders team


----------



## Fargo

Leafs choke again.


----------



## Moondemon

I'm so pissed.... The habs were leading 1-0 and with 10 seconds left in the 3rd, Florida scored on the PP... and they went on to win the shootout !! Damn... The Habs played a very strong game, but missed too many scoring chances...

On another note, there's a rumour going on in Montreal about a possible trade with Calgary.... Alex Kovalev for Alex Tanguay.
The medias are saying that Mike Keanan (head coach for the flames) likes Kovalev cuz he helped the Rangers win the cup in '94, while Keanan was the coach of the rangers... I'd really like that trade to happen !! Kovalev spoke (after the game) against Guy Carbonneau's choice of players in the last 2 minutes of the game... he doesn't help much the team's spirit when he speaks his mind like that... and it happens way too often !


----------



## Guest

He's also the only really talented (different from good, remember) player the Habs have.

Then again, that just means the Leafs wont have to deal with Kovie anymore.


----------



## Fargo

LeClair gets 3rd shutout for Columbus; 1 against Ducks, 1 against Sabres.


----------



## Fargo

Maple Leafs lose again.


----------



## joey'd

Moondemon said:


> I'm so pissed.... The habs were leading 1-0 and with 10 seconds left in the 3rd, Florida scored on the PP... and they went on to win the shootout !! Damn... The Habs played a very strong game, but missed too many scoring chances...
> 
> On another note, there's a rumour going on in Montreal about a possible trade with Calgary.... Alex Kovalev for Alex Tanguay.
> The medias are saying that Mike Keanan (head coach for the flames) likes Kovalev cuz he helped the Rangers win the cup in '94, while Keanan was the coach of the rangers... I'd really like that trade to happen !! Kovalev spoke (after the game) against Guy Carbonneau's choice of players in the last 2 minutes of the game... he doesn't help much the team's spirit when he speaks his mind like that... and it happens way too often !


i watched the game, and i called it while whoever scored was on the way in when he passed the blueline, and kovalev just stood there and let it go in caus ehe disagreeded with something, get rid of him already hes a drag on the team


----------



## Puff

hey moondemon. whats the best way to get habs tickets in montreal?

im going to be there for a weekend in november and my dad and i wanted to catch the habs vs bruins game, but i cant find canadiens tickets on ticketmaster, so im not sure how they sell them.

there's still scalpers in montreal, right? i know some places got really anal about them.


----------



## Moondemon

Puff said:


> hey moondemon. whats the best way to get habs tickets in montreal?
> 
> im going to be there for a weekend in november and my dad and i wanted to catch the habs vs bruins game, but i cant find canadiens tickets on ticketmaster, so im not sure how they sell them.
> 
> there's still scalpers in montreal, right? i know some places got really anal about them.


Good luck to find any... Your best bet is with scalpers in front of the Bell Centre the day of a game. I think that all the tickets for the season are already sold out ! I've heard that for each game, only 5000 tickets were available to the public on the 21000+ seats in the Bell centre.. 16000 seats are season tickets !! If your on Facebook, there are some groups about the habs and I have seen a few adds about tickets for sale...

Habs tickets are on sale through Admission and not Ticketmaster
http://www.admission.com/html/venue.htmI?l...AN01&sys=44


----------



## Moondemon

joey said:


> i watched the game, and i called it while whoever scored was on the way in when he passed the blueline, and kovalev just stood there and let it go in caus ehe disagreeded with something, get rid of him already hes a drag on the team


He'll be a drag with any team... but at least, he's had a few good offensive games this season and he could have a very good year. I'm now not so sure I'd like a player like Tanguay with the habs.. He doesn't seem to have the scoring touch he had when he played with Sakic and I fear he'll do nothing in Montreal with all the presure around him (1- of being a star player and 2- of being french speaking). But, on the other side, Kovalev's ''good'' season start makes him more attractive to other teams for future trades...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

no posts for almost a week? what happened to everyone?

well anyways, the wings just beat edmonton 2-1....filpulla got a beautiful goal with 24 seconds left in the 3rd


----------



## PacmanXSA

Don't know why you people wanna trade Kovalev right now... The guy's on fire.

Habs just won 5-2 against a surging Philly team and we made it look easy.

Chipchura is slowly becoming my fav player (Besides Price/Higgins/Komi; obviously







)

Pac


----------



## Guest

Chipchura, Koivu and Price...the only reasons I dont hate the Habs as much as I should.


----------



## piranhasrule

I know this is going back afew weeks, but did anybody watch the ducks vs kings games that were played over here? Bloody Hockey night in Canadas coverage of it made the Brittish game look a completely shoddy operation. Who exactly researched our league?!

First of all they say 'The top league in Britain is the premier league'. Errrr no its not and hasn't been for the past 15 years. They get the number of teams in the league wrong. They say the top team in the country is Guildford. They're not even in the Elite league! and they arent even top of the league they're in anyway! They show a clip of someone selling raffle tickets in Basingstoke (great way to glamourise the British game)! Then they show a GM admitting that nobody wants to come and watch his team play, then they show a clip of a player getting changed in the middle of a public skating session. No wonder nobody cares about hockey over here!


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Chipchura, Koivu and Price...the only reasons I dont hate the Habs as much as I should.


I watched part of the Habs/Flyers game last night, and the fans in Montreal had absolutely no class - that's not to say the Habs aren't a good team; but a stick caught one of the Philly's player's eyes, and the guy was bleeding and down, and when he gets up, the fans boo him off the ice. I don't even think fans would do that in Boston or Detroit.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Chipchura, Koivu and Price...the only reasons I dont hate the Habs as much as I should.


I watched part of the Habs/Flyers game last night, and the fans in Montreal had absolutely no class - that's not to say the Habs aren't a good team; but a stick caught one of the Philly's player's eyes, and the guy was bleeding and down, and when he gets up, the fans boo him off the ice. I don't even think fans would do that in Boston or Detroit.
[/quote]

I didn't see the game, I was at a music concert... but I heard on the radio and saw on tv that the fans were booing Briere... I'm surprised to read what you wrote... Normally people don't boo an injured guy... Did they booed when Kovalev got a dirty hit around the end of the game ?


----------



## Fargo

I didn't watch the end, since the BlueJackets were playing the Ducks. The fans were acting like a hostile American crowd ala New York or Philly. I can only guess it was cuz it was Philly, who isn't really any dirtier than any other team - I watched the Ducks last night and when they couldn't dominate Columbus they started elbowing and spearing, so all teams are dirty. But booing an injured guy is absurd, and booing Briere is sort of absurd too, since he doesn't fit the bill as a goon, just a good player.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> I didn't watch the end, since the BlueJackets were playing the Ducks. The fans were acting like a hostile American crowd ala New York or Philly. I can only guess it was cuz it was Philly, who isn't really any dirtier than any other team - I watched the Ducks last night and when they couldn't dominate Columbus they started elbowing and spearing, so all teams are dirty. But booing an injured guy is absurd, and booing Briere is sort of absurd too, since he doesn't fit the bill as a goon, just a good player.


Perhaps you don't understand the passion and frustration of Canadiens fans over the past couple of years. First, Briere was offered huge dollars to play for the Bleu Blanc Rouge but rejected the offer since he would be intensely scrutinized by the media in MTL. He deserved to get booed and I would have booed him good too!

Secondly, Philly Vs. Mtl is a brutal and bloody rivalry going back to the Clarke days. The guy that got high sticked had it coming 

Ole ole ole ole!

Pac


----------



## Guest

PacmanXSA said:


> I didn't watch the end, since the BlueJackets were playing the Ducks. The fans were acting like a hostile American crowd ala New York or Philly. I can only guess it was cuz it was Philly, who isn't really any dirtier than any other team - I watched the Ducks last night and when they couldn't dominate Columbus they started elbowing and spearing, so all teams are dirty. But booing an injured guy is absurd, and booing Briere is sort of absurd too, since he doesn't fit the bill as a goon, just a good player.


Perhaps you don't understand the passion and frustration of Canadiens fans over the past couple of years. First, Briere was offered huge dollars to play for the Bleu Blanc Rouge but rejected the offer since he would be intensely scrutinized by the media in MTL. He deserved to get booed and I would have booed him good too!

Secondly, Philly Vs. Mtl is a brutal and bloody rivalry going back to the Clarke days. The guy that got high sticked had it coming 

Ole ole ole ole!

Pac
[/quote]

Brier because he only wanted to leave Buffalo if he could play with Biron for a similar amount of cash. Also, Montreal doesnt have a great future, Philly is buillt for the playoffs - they will be good for a while.

Also, Montreal's management is worse than Toronto's when it comes to negotiating contracts. Which is f*cking rare. The only team worse may be the Islanders.


----------



## Fargo

PacmanXSA said:


> The guy that got high sticked had it coming
> Ole ole ole ole!
> Pac


Well, you just proved my point.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> I didn't watch the end, since the BlueJackets were playing the Ducks. The fans were acting like a hostile American crowd ala New York or Philly. I can only guess it was cuz it was Philly, who isn't really any dirtier than any other team - I watched the Ducks last night and when they couldn't dominate Columbus they started elbowing and spearing, so all teams are dirty. But booing an injured guy is absurd, and booing Briere is sort of absurd too, since he doesn't fit the bill as a goon, just a good player.


Perhaps you don't understand the passion and frustration of Canadiens fans over the past couple of years. First, Briere was offered huge dollars to play for the Bleu Blanc Rouge but rejected the offer since he would be intensely scrutinized by the media in MTL. He deserved to get booed and I would have booed him good too!

Secondly, Philly Vs. Mtl is a brutal and bloody rivalry going back to the Clarke days. The guy that got high sticked had it coming 

Ole ole ole ole!

Pac
[/quote]

Brier because he only wanted to leave Buffalo if he could play with Biron for a similar amount of cash. Also, *Montreal doesnt have a great future*, Philly is buillt for the playoffs - they will be good for a while.

Also, Montreal's management is worse than Toronto's when it comes to negotiating contracts. Which is f*cking rare. The only team worse may be the Islanders.
[/quote]

Chipchura, Price, Grabovski, Higgins, Komisarek, A. Kostitsin, S.Kostitsin, Latendresse, Plekanec, Ryder, Lapierre... a few of these guys have played a few years up to now in the Nhl.. They are all young and surronded by guys like Koivu, Huet, Kovalev, Hamrlik, Markov...

So Montreal doesn't have a good future ? Sorry, but your wrong on this one...

...by the way, the leafs lost AGAIN tonight !! ..and the Toronto people, please admit that the leafs SUCK !


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> The guy that got high sticked had it coming
> Ole ole ole ole!
> Pac


Well, you just proved my point.
[/quote]

That's fine... When it comes to the Habs; I'm not a fan of competition









Pac


----------



## Fargo

PacmanXSA said:


> The guy that got high sticked had it coming
> Ole ole ole ole!
> Pac


Well, you just proved my point.
[/quote]

That's fine... When it comes to the Habs; I'm not a fan of competition









Pac
[/quote]

I hear ya. In all fairness, Montreal looks great so far this year, with a solid core of young talent. It's a long season though. An early dark horse this year would have to be Colorado, who looks much improved over last year, and Sakik is still doing it.


----------



## Moondemon

Can't wait for tonight's game.. Habs vs. Leafs !!!
The Leafs always come out strong against the habs... should be a good game to watch !


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> I didn't watch the end, since the BlueJackets were playing the Ducks. The fans were acting like a hostile American crowd ala New York or Philly. I can only guess it was cuz it was Philly, who isn't really any dirtier than any other team - I watched the Ducks last night and when they couldn't dominate Columbus they started elbowing and spearing, so all teams are dirty. But booing an injured guy is absurd, and booing Briere is sort of absurd too, since he doesn't fit the bill as a goon, just a good player.


Perhaps you don't understand the passion and frustration of Canadiens fans over the past couple of years. First, Briere was offered huge dollars to play for the Bleu Blanc Rouge but rejected the offer since he would be intensely scrutinized by the media in MTL. He deserved to get booed and I would have booed him good too!

Secondly, Philly Vs. Mtl is a brutal and bloody rivalry going back to the Clarke days. The guy that got high sticked had it coming 

Ole ole ole ole!

Pac
[/quote]

Brier because he only wanted to leave Buffalo if he could play with Biron for a similar amount of cash. Also, *Montreal doesnt have a great future*, Philly is buillt for the playoffs - they will be good for a while.

Also, Montreal's management is worse than Toronto's when it comes to negotiating contracts. Which is f*cking rare. The only team worse may be the Islanders.
[/quote]

Chipchura, Price, Grabovski, Higgins, Komisarek, A. Kostitsin, S.Kostitsin, Latendresse, Plekanec, Ryder, Lapierre... a few of these guys have played a few years up to now in the Nhl.. They are all young and surronded by guys like Koivu, Huet, Kovalev, Hamrlik, Markov...

So Montreal doesn't have a good future ? Sorry, but your wrong on this one...

...by the way, the leafs lost AGAIN tonight !! ..and the Toronto people, please admit that the leafs SUCK !








[/quote]

Price is the only elite prospect of the group.

Im not saying my Leafs have better, Im just saying the Habs dont have a future. They dont have any impact forwards and they definitely don't have a decent defense crops rising through the ranks.

Price = Sex though.


----------



## Fargo

Pascal Leclair netted his 5th shutout.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Pascal Leclair netted his 5th shutout.


Damn, talk about being hot.....


----------



## Fargo

Hancock's helping Columbus immensely; very basic system he's got going.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> Pascal Leclair netted his 5th shutout.


Yeah I saw that the other day too... Can't believe it really. We'll see if he holds up though







Hopefully you guys don't have a Theodore on your hands









Awful loss against the leafs the other night. Hopefully we rebound well against the Sabres tonight.

Pac


----------



## Fargo

Red Wings look very good this year, although a quality team would definitely make them pay for all their cheap shot penalties.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> Red Wings look very good this year, although a quality team would definitely make them pay for all their cheap shot penalties.


Well, we just watched the Jackets lose to the Wings, and overall it was a pretty boring game. If the Jackets had any real offensive power, it would have been a better game. I don't know what Zherdev will ever amount to, but he was a nobody on the ice tonight. The only decent offensive player the Jackets have (aka Nash) scored the lone goal. He was ok...

The Wings were only "ok" as well. Hasek looked shaky after not playing for like 6-8 games but Columbus couldn't get anything going. It looks like Pascal will mature into something special though. His stick handling is VERY good. He looked only OK overall though.

Pac


----------



## Fargo

PacmanXSA said:


> Red Wings look very good this year, although a quality team would definitely make them pay for all their cheap shot penalties.


Well, we just watched the Jackets lose to the Wings, and overall it was a pretty boring game. If the Jackets had any real offensive power, it would have been a better game. I don't know what Zherdev will ever amount to, but he was a nobody on the ice tonight. The only decent offensive player the Jackets have (aka Nash) scored the lone goal. He was ok...

The Wings were only "ok" as well. Hasek looked shaky after not playing for like 6-8 games but Columbus couldn't get anything going. It looks like Pascal will mature into something special though. His stick handling is VERY good. He looked only OK overall though.

Pac
[/quote]

Hancock has improved the defense and Goaltending but has little firepower, and I think Zherdev would be much better with more quality linemates and better offensive and PP schemes. Still, it's good to see us beating the average clubs and some good ones. They have no point man on PP that's worth a damn though. That game was their's to win, but they couldn't convert. And Adam Foote is so overrated right now; does anyone see him get pushed off the puck continuously by aggressive forwards. They need to consider his age and work ethic at this pont. And he seems like kind of a dick. Detroit is so dirty that I do think a balanced club could punish them in the playoffs with all those penalties.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> Red Wings look very good this year, although a quality team would definitely make them pay for all their cheap shot penalties.


Well, we just watched the Jackets lose to the Wings, and overall it was a pretty boring game. If the Jackets had any real offensive power, it would have been a better game. I don't know what Zherdev will ever amount to, but he was a nobody on the ice tonight. The only decent offensive player the Jackets have (aka Nash) scored the lone goal. He was ok...

The Wings were only "ok" as well. Hasek looked shaky after not playing for like 6-8 games but Columbus couldn't get anything going. It looks like Pascal will mature into something special though. His stick handling is VERY good. He looked only OK overall though.

Pac
[/quote]

Hancock has improved the defense and Goaltending but has little firepower, and I think Zherdev would be much better with more quality linemates and better offensive and PP schemes. Still, it's good to see us beating the average clubs and some good ones. They have no point man on PP that's worth a damn though. That game was their's to win, but they couldn't convert. And Adam Foote is so overrated right now; does anyone see him get pushed off the puck continuously by aggressive forwards. They need to consider his age and work ethic at this pont. And he seems like kind of a dick. Detroit is so dirty that I do think a balanced club could punish them in the playoffs with all those penalties.
[/quote]

I'm just curious. There are a lot of trade rumours surrounding Zherdev. Do you think the guy will amount to anything? I don't watch alot of the Western Conference action, so I really don't know.

Montreal dropped the ball against Ottawa today.... Hopefully this isn't the beginning of a huge slide...

Pac


----------



## Guest

Zherdev was once a super prospect but I dont see him being anything better than a 2nd line playmaker. This coming from someone who only sees him once in a blue moon.


----------



## MONGO 

Great game... lets go Rangers!!!


----------



## Fargo

PacmanXSA said:


> Zherdev was once a super prospect but I dont see him being anything better than a 2nd line playmaker. This coming from someone who only sees him once in a blue moon.


It's kind of tough to amount to a great scorer when there's only one true scorer on your team to work with. I'd settle for being a 2nd line playmaker if it netted me 50-60 points a year and a solid contract, but how to do that when the opposition can just send its' big bodies out every time you're on the ice since there's no other line that's threatening.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> Zherdev was once a super prospect but I dont see him being anything better than a 2nd line playmaker. This coming from someone who only sees him once in a blue moon.


It's kind of tough to amount to a great scorer when there's only one true scorer on your team to work with. I'd settle for being a 2nd line playmaker if it netted me 50-60 points a year and a solid contract, but how to do that when the opposition can just send its' big bodies out every time you're on the ice since there's no other line that's threatening.
[/quote]

Nash has already managed 10+ goals without much support. If Zherdev is going to be the prospect that he's been scouted to be, he should still be able to pot goals; considerably les than if he had support however.

Pac


----------



## Fargo

Is anyone else disgusted with NHL officiating. I just railed out against the NFL and it came to mind how many late even or 1 goal games have been adversely affected by borderline penalties called. When I was growing up, it was an unwritten rule that the officials let teams play the final 5 minutes, barring a gross violation like a blade to the face or boarding.


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> Is anyone else disgusted with NHL officiating. I just railed out against the NFL and it came to mind how many late even or 1 goal games have been adversely affected by borderline penalties called. When I was growing up, it was an unwritten rule that the officials let teams play the final 5 minutes, barring a gross violation like a blade to the face or boarding.


Very true... And when in GOD'S NAME are they going to take out the delay of game penalty calls for dumping the puck over the glass in your own end; especially those that were obviously accidental... It's getting out of hand.

Pac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Hockey/NHL/NYRan...4650602-cp.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3106998

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2007...gers-avery.html

anyone who caught this game and avery the c*ck sucker starting sh*t apparently the whole thing started becasue he made a comment to Jason blake about his cancer he has (chronic myelogenous leukemia) but it is treatable.

sean avery is known for shooting his mouth off calling black nhl player george laraque a "monkey" and also making comments about french hockey players always wearing visors on their helmets, but taunting someone about having cancer to me is going waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far, i know he likes to intimidate and thats part of his strategy but thats so tasteless and disrespectful.

the game was in Toronto and he was born and raised only 20 minutes outside of the city, his parents were attending the game that night he started this bullshit during the warm up. i bet his parents would be proud of him. No one will forsure disclose what EXACTLY was said but they hinted around blakes leukemia.


----------



## Fargo

Avery's a scumbag, always has been.


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Hockey/NHL/NYRan...4650602-cp.html
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3106998
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/story/2007...gers-avery.html
> 
> anyone who caught this game and avery the c*ck sucker starting sh*t apparently the whole thing started becasue he made a comment to Jason blake about his cancer he has (chronic myelogenous leukemia) but it is treatable.
> 
> sean avery is known for shooting his mouth off calling black nhl player george laraque a "monkey" and also making comments about french hockey players always wearing visors on their helmets, but taunting someone about having cancer to me is going waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far, i know he likes to intimidate and thats part of his strategy but thats so tasteless and disrespectful.
> 
> the game was in Toronto and he was born and raised only 20 minutes outside of the city, his parents were attending the game that night he started this bullshit during the warm up. i bet his parents would be proud of him. No one will forsure disclose what EXACTLY was said but they hinted around blakes leukemia.


Avery's a piece of sh*t... and I guess that's what he's paid for. You just don't say bad sh*t about someone's cancer...

A few years ago, he talked against the french speaking players in the league.. the medias in Montreal talked about it for a while.. and now this ! Hope someone kicks his ass badly on the ice...STUPID LOOSER !!


----------



## PacmanXSA

Avery is indeed a scumbag, but until the league takes a stand on antics like this; he's doing his job very effectively.

Pac


----------



## MONGO 

Avery is the man.. glad to have him on the team.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

your drunk if u think averys cool...seriously...hes a retard...makin fun of someone like that...and blake happens to be on my team!!!

go leafs go


----------



## PacmanXSA

KOMISAREK!!!!!!!!!!!

Pac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

raycroft can never make that 1 save that is a game saver. he cant do it and never has THATS why toronto got toskala and that back fired as well. he couldnt stop a defenceman on a break away, both komasarek's goals this season are on the leafs and for the love of god raycroft he has his head down the whole time........... POKE CHECK and since he is defence you can bet your ass he isnt gonna deak you he is going to SHOOT........ MORON

hal gill blew it putting the leafs down 2 men by grabbing the puck and throwing it behind his back........ funny yes but now when you are already down a man for f*ck sake. and if the leafs could have just lasted the last minute in the second period without letting montreal tie is up they would have been fine but nooooooooooooo i hear the last minute of play in this period announcement and i think to myself oh sh*t......... sure enough seconds later the puck is in the net. couldnt last 1 god damn minute and go to the dressing room with a bit of a safety net.

GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Moondemon

Well, I think it was a great game !
KOMISAREK indeed !!!
Toronto had it's share of chances with the 4 minor penalties Markov took... and he's one of the best def. on the habs rooster.... 
Aother great game for Kovalev. I can't believe I wanted him out of Montreal a few weeks ago.....

..and a SOLID performance by Price. By the way, I think that the 3rd leafs goal was illegal...the stick was too high, but no good camera angle t proove it...


----------



## Guest

His stick was barely above his waist. For it to be illegal, Devereaux would have to be 9 feet tall.


----------



## Fargo

I forsee at least 2 brawls for Avery Thursday in Philly. He goes way beyond being an instigator. I wouldn't be surprised if Philly brings up one of the Phantom Goones so that Richards doesn't have to waste time in the box.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Fargo said:


> I forsee at least 2 brawls for Avery Thursday in Philly. He goes way beyond being an instigator. I wouldn't be surprised if Philly brings up one of the Phantom Goones so that Richards doesn't have to waste time in the box.


bring up steve downey









as for toronto's illegal goal......... did you not notice how he was crouching down when he tipped it??? the goal judges have enough angles up stairs to see if it was legit........ it was so clearly a goal it didnt take long for them to decide and the tv stations didnt have time to show more then the angle lol


----------



## Fargo

I thought Downie was still suspended.


----------



## Guest

He's out until the 26th game...then he might even start in the AHL.

Leafs suck. I admit it. No current chance, nothinggood in the future.

Sad







What a pathetic organization we've become in the last 6 years.


----------



## PacmanXSA

piranha_guy_dan said:


> raycroft can never make that 1 save that is a game saver. he cant do it and never has THATS why toronto got toskala and that back fired as well. he couldnt stop a defenceman on a break away, both komasarek's goals this season are on the leafs and for the love of god raycroft he has his head down the whole time........... POKE CHECK and since he is defence you can bet your ass he isnt gonna deak you he is going to SHOOT........ MORON
> 
> hal gill blew it putting the leafs down 2 men by grabbing the puck and throwing it behind his back........ funny yes but now when you are already down a man for f*ck sake. and if the leafs could have just lasted the last minute in the second period without letting montreal tie is up they would have been fine but nooooooooooooo i hear the last minute of play in this period announcement and i think to myself oh sh*t......... sure enough seconds later the puck is in the net. couldnt last 1 god damn minute and go to the dressing room with a bit of a safety net.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRR


Montreal played an AWFUL game until the last little surge at the end of the third. Price, in my opinion, carried the team for the win.

As far as Avery is concerned, I can see Hitchcock having a goon ready for him if he starts flapping. Gretzky just got fined for using a goon and I think it was only 10k... Hitchcock has the money to teach Avery a lesson









Pac


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers win again


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> Rangers win again


yes but they still are one of the worst teams in nhl history








enjoy every win you can, they are few and far between


----------



## MONGO 

worst team? you check the standings lately?


----------



## Guest

Leafs beat the Sens....wtf?

I was at the game 26 rows from the ice!


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Leafs beat the Sens....wtf?


Weird things do happen from time to time...


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> worst team? you check the standings lately?


worst team in history goofy


----------



## Moondemon

Big night tonight in Montreal for the Big Bird, Larry Robinson. His number 19 is going up !! He trully deserves it !


----------



## Moondemon

Here are the votes for the all-star game, eastern conference (as of the 20th on Nov.)

Forwards

Sidney Crosby Pittsburgh 94 118
Daniel Alfredsson Ottawa 41 198
Daniel Briere Philadelphie 32 751
Alex Ovechkin Washington 30 686
Vincent Lecavalier Tampa Bay 28 615
Dany Heatley Ottawa 27 121
Ilya Kovalchuk Atlanta 26 628
Evgeni Malkin Pittsburgh 18 015
Saku Koivu Montréal 17 891
Maxim Afinogenov Buffalo 17 782

Defense

Andrei Markov Montréal 48 134
Zdeno Chara Boston 45 949
Tomas Kaberle Toronto 36 125
Brian Campbell Buffalo 33 857
Kimmo Timonen Philadelphie 30 951
Wade Redden Ottawa 29 457
Ryan Whitney Pittsburgh 27 028
Jay Bouwmeester Floride 23 454
Chris Phillips Ottawa 19 174
Bryan McCabe Toronto 18 840

Goalies

Henrik Lundqvist NY Rangers 30 324
Martin Brodeur New Jersey 29 631
Martin Biron Philadelphie 27 849
Cristobal Huet Montréal 24 515
Ryan Miller Buffalo 14 112
Ray Emery Ottawa 11 752
Cam Ward Caroline 10 565
Rick DiPietro NY Islanders 10 352
Tomas Vokoun Floride 6 949
Olaf Kolzig Washington 5 623

It's nice to see Markov on the top of his category ! Who ever said that the habs wouldn't do good without Souray ?? We still have the number 1 power play in the league (the habs are by far ahead) and Markov is one of the best ''offensive defenceman'' in the league.. he's got a lot of point and is on his way to a 25 goal season ! ....and how's Souray doing ?? oh, he's still hurt ?? haha


----------



## Guest

Sundin should definitely be in there.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sundin should definitely be in there.


True... he should at least be in Koivu's place (9th forward).... and many players from Carolina should also be there. They've got many players (6 or 7) with at least 20 points so far.... but only Ward is there..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Moondemon said:


> Sundin should definitely be in there.


True... he should at least be in Koivu's place (9th forward).... and many players from Carolina should also be there. They've got many players (6 or 7) with at least 20 points so far.... but only Ward is there..
[/quote]

afinoganov???? he has 6 f*cking points!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Sundin should take a few of those spots!!!!!!

im disappointed to not see any leaf goalies on that list!!!!!! LMAO NOT


----------



## Guest

It should be:

Sid the Kid
Ovechkin
Heatley
Kovalchuk
Lecavalier (MVP!)
Sundin
Koivu 
Alfie
Malkin

IMO.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

yeah maxim is brutal....and putting koivu there....naw man...gotta put someone else there....I agree with the rest of the players

sundin has 27 points....thats retarted that afinogenov gets a place ..when hes got 6 points....sundin doubles that....something wrong with what im seeing


----------



## Guest

If no Koivu, I personally would put Brind'Amour in there.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

no sundin??? he only has 27 points...which is why he should be there...maxim afinogenov has 6 points and hes there....todd white has 14 points ..he has more then maxim..im not saying todd white should be there....but sundin should absolutley!!!!


----------



## Moondemon

Kovalev is having a better year than Koivu..between any Montreal forward, I'd pick Kovalev before Koivu. but Brind'Amour deserves the place way more !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> It should be:
> 
> Sid the Kid
> Ovechkin
> Heatley
> Kovalchuk
> Lecavalier (MVP!)
> Sundin
> Koivu
> Alfie
> Malkin
> 
> IMO.


spezza needs a spot in there somewhere too.


----------



## Moondemon

St-Louis would also be a good choice


----------



## Moondemon

13th player to get this honor...
Gainey's 23 is next on Feb.23. I think they'll retire two more next year (probably Roy's 33 and either Bouchard's 3 or Lemaire's 25) before the team turns 100.


----------



## Puff

so vancouver fans are up in arms right now.

the crook owners of the canucks (aquilini) have taken down ALL of our banners. that is the western conference champion banner, the division title banners, and most importantly STAN SMYL'S NUMBER!!! most of you probably dont know who he is, but he is the only guy to have his number retired by the canucks, so it's a big thing to canuck fans. this is brutal. these crook owners probably took them and put them up in their houses or something. now our rafters are empty.


----------



## Guest

So like...4 banners?









Im suprised Bure hasn't had his number put up there.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> If no Koivu, I personally would put Brind'Amour in there.


Has anyone else noticed that he's not giving anything to age right now - damn the guy must be almost 40 and still keeps producing. Definitely deserves it.


----------



## Moondemon

Moondemon said:


> Things are going bad in Toronto... after Blake's Cancer, the leafs lost 7-1 to Carolina... (Toskala was awfull) ouch !!
> The only thing rolling for the leafs is Sundin...
> *
> So when's the new coach and Gm gonna show up ????*


Damn... the Mtl sport medias have been talking about the leafs all day... saying how bad things are going in Toronto.. and that tonight's game could be the last for Fergusson or Maurice with the leafs... I guess I wasn't too wrong a month and a few days ago...

GO HABS GO !


----------



## joey'd

and he shoots and scores, what a goal by kovy 2nd tonight


----------



## Moondemon

I don't care much about what's going on in the Western conference, but here are the all star votes as of today...

*Forwards*
Henrik Zetterberg, Detroit, 115,453
Jarome Iginla , Calgary, 81,739
Pavel Datsyuk, Detroit, 79,590
Joe Sakic, Colorado, 65,511
Mike Cammalleri, Los Angeles, 61,880
Joe Thornton, San Jose, 53,509
Paul Stastny, Colorado, 48,517
Jonathan Cheechoo, San Jose, 46,218
Rick Nash, Columbus, 43,477
Ryan Getzlaf, Anaheim, 42,023
Marian Gaborik, Minnesota, 40,725
Jason Arnott, Nashville, 37,779
Mike Modano, Dallas, 30,895
Anze Kopitar, Los Angeles, 26,979
Paul Kariya, St. Louis, 26,108
Shane Doan, Phoenix, 21,970
Ryan Smyth, Colorado, 18,661
Ales Hemsky, Edmonton, 17,220
Martin Havlat, Chicago, 14,859
Markus Naslund, Vancouver, 14,685
Milan Hejduk, Colorado, 14,617
Henrik Sedin, Vancouver, 13,185
Andy McDonald, Anaheim, 12,305
Daniel Sedin, Vancouver, 12,124
Patrick Marleau, San Jose, 11,818
Brian Rolston, Minnesota, 10,612
Daymond Langkow, Calgary, 10,254
Keith Tkachuk, St. Louis, 10,154
*Patrick Kane Chicago, 7,647
Brenden Morrow, Dallas, 6,819
David Legwand , Nashville, 4,035

*
Defencemen*
Nicklas Lidstrom, Detroit, 158,349
Dion Phaneuf, Calgary, 111,940
Chris Pronger, Anaheim, 73,059
Rob Blake, Los Angeles, 57,805
Francois Beauchemin, Anaheim, 52,880
Brian Rafalski, Detroit, 42,097
Scott Hannan, Colorado, 33,676
Sheldon Souray, Edmonton, 32,407
Sergei Zubov, Dallas, 30,132
Ed Jovanovski, Phoenix, 28,303
Mattias Ohlund, Vancouver, 25,403
Lubomir Visnovsky, Los Angeles, 22,003
Robyn Regehr, Calgary, 13,217
*
GOALIES*
Pascal Leclaire, Columbus, 76,665
Roberto Luongo, Vancouver, 72,170
Dominik Hasek, Detroit, 37,717
Jean-Sebastien Giguere, Anaheim, 36,953
Niklas Backstrom, Minnesota, 33,567
Miikka Kiprusoff, Calgary, 30,859
Evgeni Nabokov, San Jose, 20,708
Nikolai Khabibulin, Chicago, 16,514
Marty Turco, Dallas, 14,810


----------



## Guest

How the m**********r does Havlat have more than Kane? Has Havlat even played a game in the last two years?







Kane is killing. Toews should go too.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> How the m**********r does Havlat have more than Kane? Has Havlat even played a game in the last two years?:laugh: Kane is killing. Toews should go too.


Probably because Kane's name isn't on the ballots.... youh ave to enter his name manually...
But I don't know who made the choices of the players to be on those ballots... Havlat has been out almost all year...

it's nice to see that Quebec goalies still are at the top of the lists !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

now this is true dedication and an act of kindness right here

in Edmonton over 5000 ticket holders gave up their seats at an Edmonton Oilers game to Canadian forces who are serving our country. here is a picture after the game of all the men and women who went to the game.


----------



## MONGO 

Lets go Rangers


----------



## PacmanXSA

Habs are playing like they have been the last 10 years... Ugh...

Sabres and Rangers are spitting hot fire...

Pac


----------



## Moondemon

So I just found this and can't wait to here it again in a near future...








View attachment 1993___Hockey___Montreal_Canadiens___Habs_Win_Stanley_Cup_.mp3


..but things are going bad for the habs... and how about the sens ?? WTF ??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

how bout them leafs


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how bout them leafs


Leafs are on a fuckin'roll .....damn !!









Hope the hbs do well tonight against Lecavalier, St-Louis and Richards....

GO HABS GO !!


----------



## Fargo

I find myself watching the Penguins all the time now. However playoff ready they would be, they have one of the most exciting cores of young players I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Nick G

go flyers


----------



## Fargo

Flyers own Pittsburgh this year. I don't know why the Pens try to adapt to Philly's style of play. Stay out of the box and protect Crosby with the meanest goon you can find. I don't get why they don't have a total thrasher on the Crosby line. No one would ever have gone after Gretzky or Yzerman like they do him. Flyers still need to solve the Rangers and Devils before they can be taken seriously.


----------



## Guest

Leafs are teasing us fans for another consecutive year. Hooray for mediocre draft picks.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

this year we coulda got cherepanov or esposito who were both available when it came time for what would have been our pick but we gave that away for mediocre goaltending and a drunk, dont get me wrong i like mark bells style of play but he just isnt doing anything productive and toskala is too inconsistant but is coming around. but id love to have seen a marquee draft pick for once ya know a really big name talked about draft pick like cherepanov or esposito would have been. maybe we will bomb it and get lucky the year Tavares comes in


----------



## Moondemon

David Perron was also available... he was chosen 26th overall by the Blues and won't play with Canada junior team in 2 weeks, cuz the Blues can't let him go, they need him too much ... 6 goals, 5 assists, 11 pts in 17 games.... not bad for a guy out of no where !

He would have help the leafs be a better team !


----------



## Guest

Ya, because I know we all would love another year of Raycroft and Aubin...*sigh* He had to make that deal.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ya, because I know we all would love another year of Raycroft and Aubin...*sigh* He had to make that deal.


justin pogge.

aubin did good when he was forced to play when belfor was out...... raycroft coulda done good this year who knows


----------



## Moondemon

Pogge... I heard he was having a shitty year so far in tha AHL ... i don't know if it's true..?? 
I hope not.. he and Price could take the Mtl-Tor rivalry to a new level in a few years..


----------



## Guest

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Ya, because I know we all would love another year of Raycroft and Aubin...*sigh* He had to make that deal.


justin pogge.

aubin did good when he was forced to play when belfor was out...... raycroft coulda done good this year who knows
[/quote]

Justin Pogge? Justin is having a hard enough time in the AHL (Kris Newbury is a points leader in the AHL...what does that tell you). Pogge would get ruined this year.

And Moondemon, he's not doing bad, but he's not dominating like everyone had hoped he would this year.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

pogges gold dude...just like how we won a gold medal..for team canada...dont worry..give him time and he'll shine..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

people play different under pressure look how good pogge did in the junior toury........... put him in the nhl and he has to feel the pressure and work it out........ look what price did....


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Flyers own Pittsburgh this year. I don't know why the Pens try to adapt to Philly's style of play. Stay out of the box and protect Crosby with the meanest goon you can find. I don't get why they don't have a total thrasher on the Crosby line. No one would ever have gone after Gretzky or Yzerman like they do him. * Flyers still need to solve the Rangers and Devils before they can be taken seriously.*


true
we will get them eventually.


----------



## Moondemon

Flyers = dirty team !


----------



## Nick G

broad street bullies








i dont think they _intend_ to hurt people, i just think they play physical and arent afraid of being branded as a dirty team.


----------



## Moondemon

There's a difference between playing physical and playing dirty.... the 2007 flyers are playing dirty ! Hockey was played differently back in the 70's... The broad Street bullies have no more right to be..


----------



## Nick G

yeah, then why havent more of them gotten suspended?
i mean, im pretty sure its only been three to get suspended, and not in a while.

i think they have a lot to prove after last years abortion of a season. 
they want to make other teams fear them.

i mean, maybe im wrong, but i felt reasonably certain that the league reviews all of the games and would suspend players if they felt some were playing dirty.

dunno


----------



## Moondemon

Others teams didn't get as many suspensions, cuz they dont play dirty...
The season started over 2 months ago, and Phili already has 5 suspensions...

- Hartnell got two games for checking Bruins defenceman Andrew Alberts in the head in a game.

- Jones was given a two-game suspension after he sent Boston's Patrice Bergeron face-first into the boards on Oct. 27. Bergeron hasn't returned to action since he broke his nose and sustained a concussion as a result of the hit.

- Boulerice was handed a 25-game suspension for his cross-check to the face of Vancouver's Ryan Kesler in an Oct. 10 game.

- Downie got 20 games after flying down the ice, jumping through the air and delivering a hit to the head of Ottawa's Dean McAmmond during a pre-season game.

- Riley Cote got a three-game suspension for a vicious elbow on Matt Niskanen of the Dallas Stars.

They do have a lot to prove this year, but not by being a cheap, dirty team ! I have always liked the flyers, but not this year with the way they're playing... and yes, the league does check out a bunch of tapes...and that's why phili players get suspended !


----------



## Nick G

ok, those were some dirty incidents. and yes, maybe the flyers have some hiccups this season. And i admit, i have been busy, and i havent seen every game this season. But from what i have read and seen, it seems they are all isolated incidents. I mean, yeah it looks dirty when a bunch of your guys do dumb things and get suspended, but these are the actions of just five people, none of the key guys have been suspended. What I have seen, it hasnt been dirty, hard hitting sometimes, but not dirty. (i missed the games when these hits took place for the most part.)
I admit, when there are that many suspensions, i could see how it could qualify a team as being dirty. 
Maybe im just jaded cus i am a fan, but i dont think they are dirty, just a very young team with a chip on its shoulder.

i see your point of view though.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

how bout chris simon's most recent brain fart when he stomped on rutuu's skate while he was on the ice near the Islanders bench when simon was getting off the ice after a shift??? talk about a moron he just got 25 games last year for smashing a guy in the face with his stick


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how bout chris simon's most recent brain fart when he stomped on rutuu's skate while he was on the ice near the Islanders bench when simon was getting off the ice after a shift??? talk about a moron he just got 25 games last year for smashing a guy in the face with his stick


I'd see him wear a Flyer uniform !


----------



## Nick G

i dont see him wearin any uniform.... now that the islanders ordered him on leave.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

yeah cuz hes retarted...he says hes sorry..but like 10 games later hes back at it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

chris simon 30 game suspension longest suspension in NHL history


----------



## Moondemon

he should be out for the rest of the season... 
I hope the Islanders kick him out of their team !


----------



## Nick G

/ just glad the its not a flyer who holds that record.
still plain dirty, and i also hope the islanders kick him off the team.


----------



## Fargo

Nick g said:


> / just glad the its not a flyer who holds that record.
> still plain dirty, and i also hope the islanders kick him off the team.


Speaking of that, Downy's suspension is over; hopefully they'll bring him up for next game against the Rangers, which would be very entertaining. Flyers are playing like sh*t though - tons of talent and no cohesion.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

bring downey back to play against ottawa............... Brian Mcgratten will make him his BITCH


----------



## CichlidAddict

Damn - How about Gaborik's performance last night? 5 goals, and if not for an awesome save at the end of the game it would have been 6.
Go Wild!


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> bring downey back to play against ottawa............... Brian Mcgratten will make him his BITCH


That would be suicide; Downey will someday get his, but I doubt they'd run him out against Ottowa. I was thinking he's a perfect adversary for Sean Avery, but Avery's on injured reserve.


----------



## sid_the_kid87

averys back in the lineup now..so lets see downie and avery go at it...hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Fargo

And I'm still wondering, does Crosby have a bonafied f*cker protecting him on the ice. All superstars in the past have.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

not on his line per say but they have georges laraque to take care of business


----------



## PacmanXSA

Sweet "W" for the Habs; jeez the Bolts suck right now... They should dump Holmquist and start that kid every game...

Pac


----------



## joey'd

go habs go


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers win in OT.


----------



## Puff

rangers play the canucks tonight.

should be good.


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.


----------



## Moondemon

.. a nice Mtl win.. with Ryder scoring 2 .. about time !!


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.








[/quote]

jagr is a whiny bitch


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.








[/quote]

jagr is a whiny bitch
[/quote]


----------



## PacmanXSA

Puff said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.








[/quote]

jagr is a whiny bitch
[/quote]

Confirmed.

Pac


----------



## MONGO 

PacmanXSA said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.








[/quote]

jagr is a whiny bitch
[/quote]

Confirmed.

Pac
[/quote]
Jagr pwns.


----------



## Nick G

going to see the flyers play the caps in washington on sunday.
im excited for the trip.
hoping that hatcher doesnt paralyze anyone else.

oh yeah.... eff jagr.


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> rangers play the canucks tonight.
> 
> should be good.


You guys spanked us good.








[/quote]

jagr is a whiny bitch
[/quote]

Confirmed.

Pac
[/quote]
*Luongo* pwns.
[/quote]

there. fixed it for ya, RT


----------



## MONGO 

Lundqvist > Luongo


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> Lundqvist > Luongo


...










what pot are you smoking right now RT?


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> Lundqvist > Luongo


...










what pot are you smoking right now RT?
[/quote]


----------



## Puff

man...

i have something to say...

THE LEAFS F*CKING SUCK!!!!

why hasnt JFJ lost his friggin job?!?!?

they need help...look to the waiver wire...and choose DOMINIC MOORE?!?!?! the canucks picked up Kris Beech off of waivers the day before....he is twice the player moore ever will be (although that isnt saying a lot). has 3 times the points as moore in half the games...and was playing on a crappier team.

JFJ needs to go. the guy is as useless as a crippled whore


----------



## Moondemon

Puff said:


> man...
> 
> i have something to say...
> 
> THE LEAFS F*CKING SUCK!!!!
> 
> why hasnt JFJ lost his friggin job?!?!?
> 
> they need help...look to the waiver wire...and choose DOMINIC MOORE?!?!?! the canucks picked up Kris Beech off of waivers the day before....he is twice the player moore ever will be (although that isnt saying a lot). has 3 times the points as moore in half the games...and was playing on a crappier team.
> 
> *JFJ needs to go. the guy is as useless as a crippled whore*


TRUE !!
I've been saying this in here since the mid-october... JFJ is an awful GM.. and Paul Maurice isn't doing much good behind the leafs bench... I'm looking forward for a Sundin Trade, but if JFJ is in charge of that trade... look out Toronto, you'll have a 4th line player for your actual Captain









I feel bad for the people in Toronto.. They love the sport, but are stuck with a shitty team year after year... As a Habs fan, I'm only happy to see Toronto flirting with the last places in the standings


----------



## Guest

Aslong as Sundin doesnt go to Ottawa.

And he comes back next year.


----------



## Puff

there's talk that sundin MIGHT...MIGHT have some interest coming from vancouver. and they figure that with how toronto has sucked such epic ballsack the last few years, they think there would be a good chance of sundin staying wherever he gets traded to. ppl in vancouver want him here...we have a tonne of swedes..but then again...i dont ever see it happening. but luongo with sundin...that would be awesome.


----------



## Guest

How could Vancouver absorb his salary?

Its like with the Ducks...they wouldnt be able to absorb his salary.


----------



## Moondemon

Trade rumour between Mtl and Calgary... coming from Bob Mckenzie from TSN

Micheal Ryder for Alex Tanguay

I Hope this happens !


----------



## Guest

One of the worst trades Ive heard of in a while. Tanguay is worth much more than Ryder.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> One of the worst trades Ive heard of in a while. Tanguay is worth much more than Ryder.


Exactly !!

I really want that to happend !


----------



## Guest

Even I would give props to the Habs if they pulled that off.


----------



## Puff

LMFAO

leafs game got dropped from HNIC this saturday.hahahahhahaha

now talk is that they are going to switch to the senators for the rest of the season.


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> going to see the flyers play the caps in washington on sunday.
> im excited for the trip.
> hoping that hatcher doesnt paralyze anyone else.
> 
> oh yeah.... eff jagr.


I've watched the Flyers a lot lately, and I hate to say it, but having Downy on the Richards line is creating a whole lot more scoring opportunities and gives them the enforcer to protect the captain. And the players they got from Nashville are starting to heat up. This team could be dangerous in the playoffs with their size and speed, if Berandt plays well that is. And they're fuckers too, which helps in the playoffs. Game tonight against Ottowa oughta be good, but I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## MONGO 

My Rangers have been slacking.


----------



## Fargo

With Alfredson and Heatly gone, Ottowa looks like an AHL team. Philly smoked them last night. Amazing what missing the top two scorers does to a team. Philly looks dangerous, but it's way too early yet. They win their fights for the most part as well. I can't wait for Downy and Avery to fight.


----------



## Nick G

yeah gagne back in the flyers lineup is helping them too it seems.
i just hope we can put the hurt on the devils again tonight
i effing hate the devils.
and i am also surprised about the rangers.... thought they were going to be better. 
never count them out tho, when push comes to shove, i still fear them.


----------



## Moondemon

Leafs Fire JFJ ....

That should have happend last year !


----------



## Nick G

i just would like to say it again
i hate the devils.

this is such a hateful game tonight.


----------



## Fargo

Flyers goaltending and Penalty Killing look atrocious tonight. You can't give up 3 power play goals to the 3rd worst power play in hockey and expect to win. Great game though. Again, can't read too much into regular season games. Stevens may leave Nidomackie in simply to get his nerves out of the gate in big games. I think in a playoff game he'd be gone already.


----------



## Puff

yay! finally a come from behind win for the canucks!


----------



## Fargo

Downie just got head-boarded by Laroque in the Philly/Pittsburgh game. I like the Flyers but it serves Downie right. Karma will get him in the end


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

alfredsson 7 point night 4 assists 3 goals they scored a total of 8 lol wowzers glad i have him in my pool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Ottowa better hope he stays healthy, or they're going nowhere this year. Pittsburgh played better missing 5 key players.


----------



## Moondemon

What a Montreal win last night against the Devils... New Jersey had a 3-1 lead comming in the 3rd but Mtl rallied up to win 4-3. They completely dominated the devils in the 3rd, outshooting them 20-3 ...

Habs never did great against the devils, but yesterday was a different story !


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> What a Montreal win last night against the Devils... New Jersey had a 3-1 lead comming in the 3rd but Mtl rallied up to win 4-3. They completely dominated the devils in the 3rd, outshooting them 20-3 ...
> 
> Habs never did great against the devils, but yesterday was a different story !


I was wondering how they overcame the Devils trap, which always sets in with a two goal lead. That's why the Devils always own the Flyers. Montreal must have watched some film of the Islanders, since they own the Devils. But if I were a team that struggles against NJ, the films from that 3rd period is and the games against the Islanders are my blueprint.


----------



## Guest

Montreal is jsut too fast and skilled. I gotta bite my tongue, I said they would finish out of the playoffs race but now Im thinkin more like 6th. Which is the spot to gun for, because then you play the leader of the South East Division in the first round.


----------



## Guest

Milan Lucic is beating the sh*t out of the league.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Montreal is jsut too fast and skilled. I gotta bite my tongue, I said they would finish out of the playoffs race but now Im thinkin more like 6th. Which is the spot to gun for, because then you play the leader of the South East Division in the first round.


I like what I'm reading...


----------



## Moondemon

All-star games are lame !!

I just had to say it !


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> Montreal is jsut too fast and skilled. I gotta bite my tongue, I said they would finish out of the playoffs race but now Im thinkin more like 6th. Which is the spot to gun for, because then you play the leader of the South East Division in the first round.


I like what I'm reading...








[/quote]

Their chances are as good as anyone's, since they can beat the Devils and pretty much own the Flyers. I don't know how they've fared against Ottowa though. A healthy Ottowa pretty much beats anyone in the conference, except Philly, who matches well against them.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

OTTAWA.......... sorry it was driving me squirrly lol


----------



## Moondemon

Ottawa.. here come the HABS !! (seems like Alfie is out again.. injured!)

DAMN, MTL IS HOT !!!! WOOOHOOOO !!!!


----------



## Moondemon

How beautiful is that ???

View attachment 161336


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> How beautiful is that ???
> 
> View attachment 161336


I agree :nod:


----------



## MONGO 

What a game.. good job Rangers!


----------



## Moondemon

RockinTimbz said:


> What a game.. good job Rangers!


yeah.. I can't believe we led 3-0 and lost this game ! The rangers started playing physical when the score was 3-3 and they took the habs out of the game that way... we need a goon in MTL !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Orr fights Boullion LMAO that was too funny.............. i think chris simons slash to the head of holliweg last season fucked up his judgement.


----------



## Moondemon

Habs are now only one point from 1st place in the eastern conference !!! Woohooo !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs got slammed 8-0 to the PANTHERS LOL i wouldnt be suprised if there was a trade by the end of the week


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> leafs got slammed 8-0 to the PANTHERS LOL i wouldnt be suprised if there was a trade by the end of the week


yeah.. like Sundin going to Montreal







....I guess I like dreaming !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Moondemon said:


> leafs got slammed 8-0 to the PANTHERS LOL i wouldnt be suprised if there was a trade by the end of the week


yeah.. like Sundin going to Montreal







....I guess I like dreaming !
[/quote]

i dont mind him going somewhere while he is valuable.......... as long as we get some prospects and #1 picks im happy


----------



## PacmanXSA

The next Scott Stevens. The league has been officially warned.

<3

Pac


----------



## Guest

Is that Mike Komisarek?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yeah LMAO scott stevens???? hardly although he is good


----------



## Fargo

Ovechkin owned the Flyers last night.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Ovechkin owned the Flyers last night.


yeah... just like he did last week against the habs when he scored 4 goals and 1 assist... the guy is incredible.


----------



## Fargo

Seeing how he's not afraid to play defense or mix it up, he would have to be frontrunner for best all around player. He's like the LebronJames of hockey.


----------



## Nick G

yeah i agree.
last time, the flyers nullified him, and owned them.
this time.... apparently they didnt.


----------



## Fargo

Nick g said:


> yeah i agree.
> last time, the flyers nullified him, and owned them.
> this time.... apparently they didnt.


Flyers have defensive issues. I have to wonder what type of system Stevens is emphasizing. THe players look very lazy in their defensive zone.


----------



## Nick G

ahhh. see. i cant even watch the games. i think im just going to bite the bullet and get center ice.
the only reason i saw the last caps flyers game, is because i went to it.
i only geet to see the flyers when they play the rangers/islanders/devils

i hope what you are saying isnt true, but im sure it is.

when i saw them, i was actually surprised to see hatcher not being a statue on d


----------



## Fargo

Nick g said:


> ahhh. see. i cant even watch the games. i think im just going to bite the bullet and get center ice.
> the only reason i saw the last caps flyers game, is because i went to it.
> i only geet to see the flyers when they play the rangers/islanders/devils
> 
> i hope what you are saying isnt true, but im sure it is.
> 
> when i saw them, i was actually surprised to see hatcher not being a statue on d


Aren't they on local cable in Philly - Comcast or whatever it is? I decided thisyear that I'll fork over the money for Center Ice - It's cheaper on Direct TV than regular Cable - because I want to watch the Flyers and BLue Jackets whenever I want, and I also want to watch Ovechkin and Crosby whenever I want since players like that don't come around that often. And the FLyers'defense is terrible at least half the time - that's why the Rangers and Devils usually beat them.


----------



## Nick G

yeah its on down in south jersey, but not where i live, which is right outside of nyc.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Fargo said:


> Seeing how he's not afraid to play defense or mix it up, he would have to be frontrunner for best all around player. He's like the LebronJames of hockey.


crosby is an all around better player.

leafs win hahahaaha 4-2


----------



## Nick G

the pens seem to be doing pretty well without crosby


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the pens seem to be doing pretty well without crosby


Take Ovechkin off the Capitals and see what happens, but that goes to surrouding crew also.


----------



## LouDiB

Stevens came into the bank I work at in South Jersey. He needed something notarized. I would notarized his doc but my damn customer was like 85 and moving like molasses.

Fly guys need to win tomorrow!!!

PS THat kid who dances in the stands at all the flyers games, (sean hill) he was in my pub speaking class at school. He is abs hilarious...dunno if anyone has seen the videos on youtube....


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> leafs win hahahaaha 4-2


Yeah... leafs winning is now a funny thing... I can't believ we've lost to a team with 6 scratched regular players... oh well... Hope we bounce back Saturday in Ottawa....


----------



## Guest

How the hell did we win that game?


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> How the hell did we win that game?


One name: Toskala


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> How the hell did we win that game?


One name: Toskala
[/quote]

Montreal should be a little weary then. Toskala isn't even a top 10 goalie in the league. I would say he's average, maybe a bit above the average.

In the playoffs, the true contenders will have elite goaltending and a much better team in front of him.

Think MTL will make a move?


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> How the hell did we win that game?


One name: Toskala
[/quote]

Montreal should be a little weary then. Toskala isn't even a top 10 goalie in the league. I would say he's average, maybe a bit above the average.

In the playoffs, the true contenders will have elite goaltending and a much better team in front of him.

Think MTL will make a move?
[/quote]

We're hearing a lot about Marian Hossa in a possible trade with Atlanta... also Tanguay is still in the rumours, and of course, Sundin (but I,d doubt that, since he played for Quebec and Toronto.. two great rivalries against the habs..Sundin wou't want to play here.) The sure thing is that we only have one good offensive line right now with Kovalev-Pleckanec-Kostitsin. We need more depth in offense..a good centreman should do the job ! Koivu and Ryder should go... Koivu is playing awfull since a few months and he's always taking stupid penalties.. Way to go captain !


----------



## Guest

Man, Sundin shouldn't go there...look how you treat your captain! I'd love to have Koivu come here. Him an Sundin next year, on a line with Stamkos


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yes stamkos!!! i hope we finish in the basement just so we get him danny.

f*cking GAY playing at 3 pm against detroit......... guess im hitting the bar early tonight..... Danny wanna come out to Oshawa and hit up the bar man?


----------



## Moondemon

I hate afternoon games.....


----------



## Guest

The only worse time is the Sunday afternoon games. Those are dreadful.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs beat 1st place detroit after an OT winner by Antrapov


----------



## Moondemon

Horrible game played by Mtl... it was 3-0 Ottawa after 4:45 in the first... damn ! Huet was simply not there !


----------



## Guest

Montreal looked worse than the Leafs. Are they for real?


----------



## MONGO 

Anyone see the fights today between the Rangers and the Flyers?... and the ref getting kicked in the face.









Watch at the very beginning of the video and see him get the back of the skate in his face.


----------



## Fargo

I knew Cote would lose against Orr. Avery and Downie were their usual scumbag selves - too bad they didn't fight and mutually destroy each other.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> I knew Cote would lose against Orr. Avery and Downie were their usual scumbag selves - too bad they didn't fight and mutually destroy each other.


hahahahahaha. 
never was a huge avery fan.


----------



## MONGO 

avery is just what any team needs


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> avery is just what any team needs


exactly. 
if he were on the flyers i would probably like him
but he isnt
but i could see him being a good teamate


----------



## Moondemon

RockinTimbz said:


> avery is just what any team needs


He's the type of player every team needs, but Avery wouldn't be welcomed in Montreal after all he said about the french speaking players in the league over the past few years...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

how bout richard zednik getting his corrated artery cut :O


----------



## 94NDTA

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how bout richard zednik getting his corrated artery cut :O


I was watching the game, freaky as hell. It's 1989 all over again

The expression on his face and the fans face says it all


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

look between the refs legs and you can see the blood literally spraying out if you look close enough


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> avery is just what any team needs


No he's not, and neither is Downie. I'll take a player like Ruutu or Orr any day who does his job and doesn't start unnecessary trouble but can surely defend himself if it comes to him. Downie and Avery are just the opposite. They have plenty of skill but keep that skill off the ice by constantly going to the penalty box. One guy injures a guy almost permanently in a preseason game, and the other talks sh*t about someone's cancer. They're both scumbags.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

finally the wings ended their losing streak.....and damn was it great to see downey put laperriere down not once, but twice.

game recap:


----------



## Moondemon

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> finally the wings ended their losing streak.....and damn was it great to see downey put laperriere down not once, but twice.
> 
> game recap:


yeah.. a win, but they lost Lidstrom..
And with Hasek out, Osgood isn't doing good lately.. 
The wings have the best record right now in the nhl (89 pts), but things aren't looking that good... and considering they are playing in the worst divison of the nhl.. points are easy to get !


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

they said lidstrom isnt too bad, looks like he might be out 10 days or so....giving him a well needed rest anyways. they are doing a few more tests on him today


----------



## Sheppard

I'll be at the Leafs and Blue Jackets game at the ACC tonight. I'm not favouring the Leafs to win at all..Even though they are my team no matter what.

I would love to see them win but I just don't think it will happen. 
What i'm excited about it is seeing the RICK NASH SHOW!!! ohhh ya!

I was at the game last Saturday too against Boston. Again, I thought the Leafs would lose but they pulled off a great game!

What are your trade predictions for the Leafs?
I think a deal with McCabe, and Blake would be awesome, but keep Sundin


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

trade sundin while he is worth something, he will come back after his rent a player contract is up unless the teams want him to stay for a couple years then i dont know what he will do.

i deffinatly say get rid of blake......... the guy shoots the puck more then the amount of bullets shot in compton yet he cant score on a consistant basis. also gill and kubina are useless and just take penalties and need to go mccabe is over paid and get rid of raycroft


----------



## Moondemon

Wow, what a comback Mtl did tonight against the Rangers.
They were loosing 5-0 and came back to win 6-5 in shootouts. That win will be amazing for the team's spirit !! The habs are in for real this year !!!!

GO HABS GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ive heard that before this season :laugh: I hope they are for real.


----------



## Fargo

Sheppard said:


> Wow, what a comback Mtl did tonight against the Rangers.
> They were loosing 5-0 and came back to win 6-5 in shootouts. That win will be amazing for the team's spirit !! The habs are in for real this year !!!!
> GO HABS GO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't get too excited over the regular season. Statistically the Canadiens look as good as anyone in their conference, but the playoffs are the proving ground. We'll see what happens. They do look great though, and it was awesome watching the Rangers lose, especially the look on Jagar's face after he whiffed the last shootout attempt.


----------



## MONGO 

We still scored 5 goals.


----------



## Moondemon

RockinTimbz said:


> We still scored 5 goals.


hahahahaha !!!

True !


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> We still scored 5 goals.


And lost, but don't feel bad, you still own the Flyers and Devils.


----------



## MONGO 

I remember pwning the habs all year too.


----------



## Fargo

Habs are too good now - with great special teams. And they've become more violent this year. The only thing that bothers me is how the Montreal fans boo Briere every time he touches the puck - that is so gay, just get over it - Briere isn't even having a great year, so just get over it - he can do what he wants.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> I remember pwning the habs all year too.


yeah... it was are first win against the rangers this year.


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> Habs are too good now - with great special teams. And they've become more violent this year. The only thing that bothers me is how the Montreal fans boo Briere every time he touches the puck - that is so gay, just get over it - Briere isn't even having a great year, so just get over it - he can do what he wants.


That's true.
I guess people here just wanted him so bad to join the team, since he's a french guy from Quebec. He chosed the flyers, pretexting they had a better team.. (and at the begginning of the year, the ''experts'' all said the habs would finish in 12th or 13th place in the conference). He also probably didn't want all the pressure that comes from playing here. People here are very emotional towards the Habs... it's all we talk about ! We didn't give a sh*t about the Expos.. we talked about hockey (and still do) even in the summertime. Today, all we hear about (in the papers, radio, tv.. and what many people talk about)is the 6-5 victory over the rangers. It was the first time in 99 years of the habs existence that they overcame a 5 goal deficit to win a game.[/quote]

There's just as much pressure in Philly; the fans there are brutal. I'm sure Briere has had 2nd thoughts about his decision, since Philly is back to sucking again. I think Montreal's system would have fit him better, although he got serious cash in Philly.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> I think Montreal's system would have fit him better, although he got serious cash in Philly.


The habs had offered him more money than the flyers, but he still chosed Phily.


----------



## Guest

It's the same in Toronto. f*cking Leafs.

It is Montreal's fault with Briere. Briere wanted to play with Biron, one of his best friends. Montreal could have swung a deal for Biron and never did.

It would have been a bad choice anyway in my opinion. The Habs are better off without the big contract.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> It's the same in Toronto. f*cking Leafs.
> 
> It is Montreal's fault with Briere. Briere wanted to play with Biron, one of his best friends. Montreal could have swung a deal for Biron and never did.
> 
> It would have been a bad choice anyway in my opinion. The Habs are better off without the big contract.


True, now we still have some money to get a guy like Hossa !!!


----------



## Guest

What are you willing to give up for him, though?

I don't feel like he will make you a cup contender, I think you are still in need of another top 4 defenseman.

You should go for Campbell or Boyle as well (although each would cost you a top prospect and a first rounder, and a couple second rounders).

The problem with Montreal making a move, for me atleast, is that they are already a team playng over their heads. Chemistry isn't something you can trade for, if you have it you keep it.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> What are you willing to give up for him, though?
> 
> I don't feel like he will make you a cup contender, I think you are still in need of another top 4 defenseman.
> 
> You should go for Campbell or Boyle as well (although each would cost you a top prospect and a first rounder, and a couple second rounders).
> 
> The problem with Montreal making a move, for me atleast, is that they are already a team playng over their heads. Chemistry isn't something you can trade for, if you have it you keep it.


We've got a lot of depth/young prospects in Hamilton .. I guess some of them could go... but to be honest, I wouldn't like Gainey to trade some of our young guys in Mtl right now (Komisarek, Price, Plecanek, the Kostitsin brothers, O'Byrne, Higgins, Latendresse and Lapierre)

Koivu, Ryder, Dandenault, Brisebois, Gorges could all go....

Rumour is still going on strong about a trade with Calgary.. Ryder +draft pick for Tanguay : I don't know if Tanguay could do something if he's not playing with Sakic.. so I don't know what to think about this...

Boyle is on the market.. he'd be a good addition to our lineup... anyways, the next days will be fun to follow !!

oh.. how could I have forgotten Smolinski... he could also go !!!


----------



## Guest

I think a lot of people will want Higgins or Chipchura.

The Leafs better lay down a deal this week.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> It's the same in Toronto. f*cking Leafs.
> 
> It is Montreal's fault with Briere. Briere wanted to play with Biron, one of his best friends. Montreal could have swung a deal for Biron and never did.
> 
> It would have been a bad choice anyway in my opinion. The Habs are better off without the big contract.


Exactly, and Briere's defense is a serious liability in the playoffs.


----------



## Moondemon

Here's todays rumour:

Marian Hossa for Micheal Ryder and Mark Streit (and maybe a draft pick). Sources say that the Montreal Canadiens have ordered some new equipment (gloves and pants) for the Atlanta player. The news came out today and it's the talk of the town..

Here's where it all started (this newspaper is quite reliable, but sorry it's in french) :
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080221...-1/CPSPORTS0101


----------



## PacmanXSA

Fargo said:


> There's just as much pressure in Philly; the fans there are brutal. I'm sure Briere has had 2nd thoughts about his decision, since Philly is back to sucking again. I think Montreal's system would have fit him better, although he got serious cash in Philly.


I hope you're joking; there's no bigger media circus (other than Toronto) than in Montreal... Montreal will forever BOO Briere and that's what I love about my team.









I don't think Gainey will trade for Hossa/Sundin. I think it'll be Jokinen if possible and if that doesn't go, we'll pick up Tanguay for Ryder and a pick. I just hope Bob doesn't f*ck with team chemistry in an attempt to pick up an impact player.

Pac


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> Here's todays rumour:
> 
> Marian Hossa for Micheal Ryder and Mark Streit (and maybe a draft pick). Sources say that the Montreal Canadiens have ordered some new equipment (gloves and pants) for the Atlanta player. The news came out today and it's the talk of the town..
> 
> Here's where it all started (this newspaper is quite reliable, but sorry it's in french) :
> http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080221...-1/CPSPORTS0101


Atlanta would be stupid to make that move. Hossa could definitely demand 2 first rounders plus players of equal (or better) quality.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

[email protected]+!!!

Who saw my Pens cripple the habs tonite!!!!!! What a game.. Hats off to montreal, but the Pens are up and comming! whooop!


----------



## Fargo

Pens seem like the early favorite in that conference. That game was a war.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Seriously.
I was getting pretty worried when Montreal scored 3 goals in 5 mins
Great win Pgh! Hope they can keep it up! 
Nice to see Sabourin get a victory against such a good team

How about Malkin!! -Hope the chemistry ignites even more with the return of Crosby


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> I remember pwning the habs all year too.


yeah... it was are first win against the rangers this year.
[/quote]
and what a win it was.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Seriously.
> I was getting pretty worried when Montreal scored 3 goals in 5 mins
> Great win Pgh! Hope they can keep it up!
> Nice to see Sabourin get a victory against such a good team
> 
> How about Malkin!! -Hope the chemistry ignites even more with the return of Crosby


The coaching staff in Pittsburgh has definitely found a system that works. With all the injuries this year they just kept getting better. We'll have to wait till the 1st round though to see if they're for real. Regular season is way overhyped. Malkin is turning out to be one of the best players in the league period.

Philly has lost 9 in a row. Stevens will get fired soon.


----------



## Nick G

yeah the flyers suck lately


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i fuckin hate malkin

good yes but he is so clumsy out there stumbling and falling all the time i dont know how he gets the points he does when he is falling on his face all the time


----------



## Moondemon

Gainey's jersey (23) wll be retired tonight. It will be the 14th Mtl Canadiens jersey to be retired....


----------



## Nick G

finally there is a flyers game on tv up here.
hope they can stop sucking tonight.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i fuckin hate malkin
> 
> good yes but he is so clumsy out there stumbling and falling all the time i dont know how he gets the points he does when he is falling on his face all the time


He is the target of every tough guy in the league. If people don't knock him around every 
chance they get, he would systematically pick them apart every shift.

I watch them almost every game, and he looks extremely skilled and talented. Maybe you haven't seen him play enough

Word Fargo.
I can't wait to see what happens in the playoffs


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> i fuckin hate malkin
> 
> good yes but he is so clumsy out there stumbling and falling all the time i dont know how he gets the points he does when he is falling on his face all the time


He is the target of every tough guy in the league. If people don't knock him around every 
chance they get, he would systematically pick them apart every shift.

I watch them almost every game, and he looks extremely skilled and talented. Maybe you haven't seen him play enough

Word Fargo.
I can't wait to see what happens in the playoffs
[/quote]

I watch Malkin all the time; he's a beast. All big players look slightly clumsy. The way he takes over games in the 3rd period is unbelievable. The only problems for the Penguins are getting 1st place, so they don't have to play the Habs in the 1st round, and overcoming Ottowa, which seems more psychological at this point than a question of talent.

What do Toronto fans think of Sundin's hold-out?


----------



## Guest

I don't know what to think. Not much going to happen in terms of rebuilding is all.
But I love Mats, so I can't really be all that upset.

It would be nice to see Kubina, Gill, McCabe, Tucker, Blake and Kilger moved though!


----------



## Nick G

glad the flyers pulled that one out.
thought that it was going to be bad, being down 3 goals but then they somehow pulled it out.
hoping they can build on this and come back into the playoff picture with a vengeance
not how sure that is, but i still have hope.


----------



## Moondemon

According to yahoo.com : 
Brad Richards is going to Dallas and Marian Hossa is coming to Montreal ...

I just hope it's true for Montreal !!


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> glad the flyers pulled that one out.
> thought that it was going to be bad, being down 3 goals but then they somehow pulled it out.
> hoping they can build on this and come back into the playoff picture with a vengeance
> not how sure that is, but i still have hope.


We'll see what happens with Ottowa. ,


----------



## Guest

Huet is gone...for no one?

Richards to the Stars

Campbell to the Sharks

Hossa to the Pengus


----------



## Nick G

federov to the capitals?


----------



## Guest

I'm rooting for the Caps to get into the playoffs. Contaings Backstrom, Gonchar and Ovechkin will be difficult in a multi game series.


----------



## Nick G

the capitals are an entertaining team.
i went to one of their games when i was in DC recently, the tickets were only 12 BUCKS. 
i would be a season ticket holder if i lived down there, the closest team to me is, at the cheapest, 30 bucks for the excercise (nosebleed) section.


----------



## Guest

Nick G said:


> the capitals are an entertaining team.
> i went to one of their games when i was in DC recently, the tickets were only 12 BUCKS.
> i would be a season ticket holder if i lived down there, the closest team to me is, at the cheapest, 30 bucks for the excercise (nosebleed) section.


Leaf tickets are like $85 for the nosebleeds, I hate it.


----------



## Nick G

damn.
stupid big markets.


----------



## Sheppard

I hoping things start to come around for the leafs in '09 They got 5 draft picks so this will be good to see.

Kilger and Gill both went to the Pens didn't they? Plus the Pen have Hossa now!!
Man they are going to be good to watch.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

kilger and belak both went to the panthers gill went solo to the pens

pens for the cup


----------



## Moondemon

I can't believe Mtl didn't get a single player.... We gave Huet away... damn ! Now, that will be a lot of pressure on Price's shoulders !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs got 4 draft picks...... yippy skippy and none of them are first round picks......... yet be gave up the only guy who can protect anyone on the team BELAK yet they never played him anyways.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ya, Pens just picked up Hossa, Gill, and Dupuis..

Looking like they want to have a great chance in the playoffs!!

WOOT!! Go Pens!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

with malkin on fire and when crosby comes back............ holy f*ck just hope they have good goaltending and that conklin doesnt f*ck them in the playoffs like he did in edmonton against the canes in game 1 of the stanley cup final


----------



## Guest




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

shoot for a million!!!!!!! newsest canadian millionaire

nice saucer shot he has

4 new cars

awwwwwwww poor randy doesnt get to shoot.

i cant believe that moron yelling in the mic while he is trying to concentrate if that was tiger woods golfing he would get clubbed.


----------



## Moondemon

Wow.. Hossa is out for about 4 weeks... that sucks for the pens !


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> Wow.. Hossa is out for about 4 weeks... that sucks for the pens !


NHL.com says about a week.
but if its a knee, i would assume longer than a week.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Wow.. Hossa is out for about 4 weeks... that sucks for the pens !


NHL.com says about a week.
but if its a knee, i would assume longer than a week.
[/quote]

The biggest move at the deadline, and the guy hurts his knee. Did you see the Flyers got Prospal? You can't blame Holmgren this year; he's made more moves than I think I've ever seen a GM do in one year. If they miss the playoffs, Stevens becomes a Wal-Mart Greeter.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Wow.. Hossa is out for about 4 weeks... that sucks for the pens !


NHL.com says about a week.
but if its a knee, i would assume longer than a week.
[/quote]

The biggest move at the deadline, and the guy hurts his knee. Did you see the Flyers got Prospal? You can't blame Holmgren this year; he's made more moves than I think I've ever seen a GM do in one year. If they miss the playoffs, Stevens becomes a Wal-Mart Greeter.
[/quote]
agreed.

He had to make moves tho, Clark was on autopilot for his last 2 years. I blame clark for last year. 
I think the sole reason they are back (above 38 wins at least) is because of Holmgren.


----------



## Guest

Prospal was a good pickup, but why didn't the Flyers move Carter?


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Prospal was a good pickup, but why didn't the Flyers move Carter?


carter is going to be good. he shows flashes of it, but its only his second season, i think 2 or 3 seasons down the road, he will be a lot better. 
i think he is part of the core with richards, upshall and umberger.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Prospal was a good pickup, but why didn't the Flyers move Carter?


carter is going to be good. he shows flashes of it, but its only his second season, i think 2 or 3 seasons down the road, he will be a lot better. 
i think he is part of the core with richards, upshall and umberger.
[/quote]

Carter just needs more accuracy to his shot. He has the speed and two-way playing ability to be a solid player. Too young to give up on him.


----------



## waldron

ANyone see blakes goal last night


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

twas a beauty!!!!! right under the bar


----------



## Fargo

Ottowa owns Pittsburgh.


----------



## PacmanXSA

1st in the East.

Pac


----------



## waldron

THE LEAFS WIN AGAIN


----------



## Nick G

im not trying to be confrontational but im wondering if any of you canadians think its weird that emery turns his back on the american national anthem.
seems kinda disrespectful to me, even if its a stretch routine.
and my best friend just grilled me as im writing this post, and no, i dont even know the words to the national anthem, and yes, if it was a Flyer, i would feel the same way.

Just think its disrespectful to turn your back on things like that.
what about you guys?


----------



## waldron

Hey, i can see why you think it's disrespectful, but i am a goalie and i played a very high level of lacrosse, and it's surely a routine, because i know when i played the yankee teams, i wouldnt look at there flag, or even stand at somewat of attention,. plus who knows maybe he had a friend go to iraq and was killed because the you us is retarted for having a war for no reason..


----------



## Fargo

PacmanXSA said:


> 1st in the East.
> 
> Pac


Means nothing. Look at Buffalo last year. Although this Canadien team has all the tools to come out of the conference.

I personally am getting sick of watching the Rangers own the Flyers, although Philly played better this time, and I still maintain the shootout is a bunch of BS. Teams, not individuals, should decide hockey games. 10 minute overtime and a tie if need be in the regular season. There's probably a reason no one thought of the shootout until now.


----------



## Nick G

did anyone see that bruins cooking last night.
ovetchkin is the man dude

i hope the flyers win tonight, keep putting distance on the sabres.


----------



## Fargo

They choked again.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> Ottowa owns Pittsburgh.


Seems like it these days,

But I really do think the series is going to different this year, if they meet.
Even if the Pens don't win, they will at least hang on longer lol

Sids's back and got a point to boot

Staal--bruised ribs.. Injury prone season


----------



## Fargo

Right now if I had to pick a Stanley cup matchup it would be San jose/Montreal, but who knows?


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Right now if I had to pick a Stanley cup matchup it would be San jose/Montreal, but who knows?


Damn, I just love your pick !


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> Right now if I had to pick a Stanley cup matchup it would be San jose/Montreal, but who knows?


Damn, I just love your pick !








[/quote]

That game a couple nights ago was more even than the score indicated. I was very entertained by that game, how well both teams utilize the coaching systems. The playoffs will be great this year.


----------



## Moondemon

Big game tonight... Habs VS Devils

GO HABS GO !!!


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> Big game tonight... Habs VS Devils
> 
> *GO HABS GO !!!*


x2

and go flyers


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

f*ck the flyers go leafs

downie is lucky belak got traded because i would have seen a little redemtion for that sucker punch the hit jason blake with


----------



## Nick G

didnt downie get his first NHL goal in that game as well?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

everyone gets a milestone stone goal against toronto so if that was a jab hahaha im already bruised


----------



## Nick G

piranha_guy_dan said:


> everyone gets a milestone stone goal against toronto so if that was a jab hahaha im already bruised


no. i dont jab. 
i wasnt sure if it was ottowa or toronto.
i like the leafs. 
they play with a lot of passion. 
i just dont like them tonight or tomorrow night is all.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

hahaha fair enough









and the leafs hardly play with passion but thanks for the kind words


----------



## Nick G

ok, well, im basing that opinion off the last time the flyers played them in the playoffs, not so much this season, if the truth be known.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yeah n the playoffs with gary roberts how can u not help but to play with passion........ im disappointed yet again this year.......


----------



## MONGO 

Good job Leafs and Habs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

unfortunatly the leafs arent gonna make the playoffs forsure this year but it sure was funny to kick philly in the balls like that tonight!!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> unfortunatly the leafs arent gonna make the playoffs forsure this year but it sure was funny to kick philly in the balls like that tonight!!!!!


It keeps them off our back.


----------



## Nick G

cant believe they let that one slip away.
at least the devils and islanders lost.

the islanders got three goals scored on them in 42 seconds.


----------



## Moondemon

Great win for Mtl.. 4-0 !! Price was brilliant making 38 saves, while the Mtl defense blocked 22 shots ! Mtl is now the best offensive team in the league (we just tied the Sens yesterday for most goalsscored). another very big game awaits the habs tomorrow against Ottawa, for 1st place.. It just can't get any better !


----------



## Sheppard

I knew Philly and the Leafs were doing a Home and Home..but I didn't know it was back to back nights!!

Last night was crazy..I listened to it on AM640 and when I heard they were down 3-0 I stopped. Only to check online to see it was 3-3 in the 3rd!!
Damn those Leafs surprise me sometimes.

I agree with the comment on Downie, that kid sure is making a title for himself in the league. I can't wait to see him get filled by one of the veterans


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Nick G said:


> cant believe they let that one slip away.
> at least the devils and islanders lost.
> 
> the islanders got three goals scored on them in 42 seconds.


the last 10 minutesof the third............... now THAT was passion from the leafs....... and that last 2 minutes on the PP with the empty net....... ive never seen so many leaf fans on their feet and that includes when we score a goal LOL


----------



## Nick G

didnt see it








at least (something)


----------



## MONGO 

The Leafs steamrolled those scumbags.


----------



## Fargo

Flyers are done. Stevens will be fired at the end of the season.


----------



## Nick G

there is still hope (not much)
still a little hope.
but i wouldnt cry if stevens got fired.
even if they do make the playoffs.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Flyers are done. Stevens will be fired at the end of the season.


????

They're still 4 points ahead of Buffalo for the 8th spot....


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> Flyers are done. Stevens will be fired at the end of the season.


????

They're still 4 points ahead of Buffalo for the 8th spot....
[/quote]

Forget about the Sabres. Check the reamining games for Philly and Washington. Philly could easily lose 7-8 of 10 and lose the 8th seed. Hell, the Leafs could still get it. Even if Philly makes the playoffs they're one and done, as they'll most likely face Jersey, Pitt, or Montreal. Holmgren is fuming right now after all the moves he made and the way the team is playing. Stevens is an idiot; after giving up 55 shots to Toronto he continues benching his best shot blocker and plays Jones who is a turnover machine.

Barring injuries, Montreal looks like the conference favorite. San Jose and Anaheim would be an unbelievable series.


----------



## Puff

freakin canucks. cant score worth a sh*t!!

play two great games...followed by two games where they could be mistaken for a peewee hockey team

did you guys see that coward pronger try to stomp on ryan kessler's leg? that was disgusting. that POS should be suspended (again!). chris simon got 30 games, but since pronger is a "star" his sh*t gets ignored.


----------



## Moondemon

Race for the finish will be amazing in the east.. I just realized that if the rangers win thier next two games, they'll also be in the race for 1st place.. ouch !! The playoffs will be sooooo entertaining !

Eastern Conference 
Team GP Pts 
1. * New Jersey 71 88 
2. * Ottawa 72 87 
3. * Carolina 72 81 
4. Pittsburgh 71 87 
* 5. Montreal 72 87 * GO HABS GO !!








6. NY Rangers 70 83 
7. Boston 71 80 
8. Philadelphia 71 79 
9. Buffalo 71 75 
10. Washington 71 74 
11. Florida 72 74 
12. Toronto 72 74 
13. NY Islanders 72 71 
14. Atlanta 72 70 
15. Tampa Bay 71 64 
* = Division Leader


----------



## MONGO 

Yeah.. you better watch your back.


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> Yeah.. you better watch your back.


yeah. the maple leafs are coming! the maple leafs are coming!!! LOL


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> Yeah.. you better watch your back.


yeah. the maple leafs are coming! the maple leafs are coming!!! LOL
[/quote]

HEY f*ck YOU DAVE









kidding buddy lol i know we are out and if they were smart they would go basement asap and would have long ago for a good draft


----------



## Puff

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Yeah.. you better watch your back.


yeah. the maple leafs are coming! the maple leafs are coming!!! LOL
[/quote]

HEY f*ck YOU DAVE









kidding buddy lol i know we are out and if they were smart they would go basement asap and would have long ago for a good draft
[/quote]

yeah. there's even talk of the canucks tanking it to get a good draft pick. but IMO any professional athlete who tanks it just to get a higher draft pick should be bussing tables at Black Angus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the thing is the players on the team dont benefit from losing....... and it would suck to help the team tank and find yourself out of a job come summer after the playoffs.


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers choke 2 games in a row to crap teams.


----------



## Puff

i hate chris pronger. dirtiest, cheapest player in the league, yet gets preferential treatment because he is a "star", despite his 7 prior suspensions.


----------



## Sheppard

Anyone see this embarassing moment for Toskala?


----------



## Puff

LMFAO. it's even funnier because it happened to the Laughs.

reminds me of Dan Cloutier vs. Nik Lidstrom. (it's in this clip i think)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

it was the guys first goal against the leafs too.......... AND at least toskala got over it and held in there and the leafs came back to win 3-1...... woulda been a shut out if it wasnt for that goal. not much he coulda done cause he WAS square to the shot and last second changed direction and hopped right over the glove


----------



## Puff

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it was the guys first goal against the leafs too.......... AND at least toskala got over it and held in there and the leafs came back to win 3-1...... woulda been a shut out if it wasnt for that goal. not much he coulda done cause he WAS square to the shot and last second changed direction and hopped right over the glove


he took a scoop at it like a friggin baseball player. he played that shot poorly. granted, it was bouncing, but he should have had that. get the body in front of it, dont wave at it with your glove!

Canucks spanked the Coilers tonight. that was good.


----------



## Sheppard

^^Man I wish I stayed in and watched that game and drank a couple beers. I missed it since I went out now Im finding the highlights.

I was watching a bit of Montreal and Boston play ealier, Did anyone see the first 2 goals by Kovalev?! That guy is a machine!!
First goal he pulls the spinorama on the defensemen, I believe it was Chara and then back hands it right in. 
Second goal he walks right through BOTH Bruins defense and puts it away!!

I need to find the videos


----------



## Puff

look for the video of Hemsky diving which led to the canuck's fourth goal. absolutely hilarious! his team is on the powerplay, a stick goes near him, and you can see him coil up and jump. then Salo and Linden go back the other way 2 on 1 and score shorthanded.


----------



## Moondemon

Sheppard said:


> ^^Man I wish I stayed in and watched that game and drank a couple beers. I missed it since I went out now Im finding the highlights.
> 
> I was watching a bit of Montreal and Boston play ealier, Did anyone see the first 2 goals by Kovalev?! That guy is a machine!!
> First goal he pulls the spinorama on the defensemen, I believe it was Chara and then back hands it right in.
> Second goal he walks right through BOTH Bruins defense and puts it away!!
> 
> I need to find the videos


Kovy for MVP !!!!!


----------



## Nick G

go flyers tonight and tomorrow night.
eff the rangers.


----------



## Fargo

Philly played well last night, but they showed once again that young teams with young coaches don't finish very well. I still say Washington is poised to pass them unless the defense gets its' act together.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Philly played well last night, but they showed once again that young teams with young coaches don't finish very well.


Habs are one of the youngest teams in the league and Carbonneau is at his 2nd year... so young teams can do well...


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> Philly played well last night, but they showed once again that young teams with young coaches don't finish very well.


Habs are one of the youngest teams in the league and Carbonneau is at his 2nd year... so young teams can do well...
[/quote]

Carbonneau is cut from a different silk than John Stevens altogether. 2 Stanley Cups with the Canadiens and the opportunity to play with guys from the great 70s team. A cup with Dallas, 6 years of assisstant coaching and general managing while Stevens coached Minor league hockey. Carbonneau took the right path by being an assistant for many years, something Stevens could have used. Plus, Carbonneau isn't afraid to let his players, or the refs, have it when he's pissed off. You're right that the Canadiens are young too, but the development strategy was much better planned. And we'll see how the Canadiens do in the playoffs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs beat the sens HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> leafs beat the sens HAHAHAHAHAHA


The leafs made me happy yesterday...


----------



## Moondemon

Habs win 7-5 VS the Sens and are now 7 pts ahead in their divison !! YEAH !!
Pens loose 4-1 Vs the Islanders... Habs are now 3 pts ahead in the East !!!

What a GREAT night it has been


----------



## Sheppard

Hey Moondemon i'll be at the Leafs and Habs game this Saturday night! WOOOT!
It should be a great game


----------



## Moondemon

Sheppard said:


> Hey Moondemon i'll be at the Leafs and Habs game this Saturday night! WOOOT!
> It should be a great game


Sure will... Habs-Leafs games are always amazing !! (like most of all games at this time of the year)
I hope you'll be chearing for the good team..







hehe


----------



## Nick G

go islanders tonight man
sweet that they won, now that they have no playoff chance.


----------



## MONGO 

the islanders suck


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> the islanders suck


They're the most injured team in the league. 3 Hip surgeries alone in the same season is a record I believe.


----------



## Sheppard

Moondemon said:


> Hey Moondemon i'll be at the Leafs and Habs game this Saturday night! WOOOT!
> It should be a great game


Sure will... Habs-Leafs games are always amazing !! (like most of all games at this time of the year)
I hope you'll be chearing for the good team..







hehe
[/quote]

Yes I will definitley be cheering for the Leafs







lol


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> the islanders suck


they do, but them beating the pens the other night helped both our teams i believe.


----------



## Nick G

go flyers 
time to see what they can do.


----------



## Nick G

i think i woke up my neighbors when richards won that sh*t, that was a crazy game.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Pens 2
Devils 0


----------



## Puff

the canucks played like a bunch of f*cking idiots tonight. absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Moondemon

That's it, the Leafs are out !










It sucks for for all you leafs fans...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Pens vs the Rangers is going to be crazy. Rangers seem to be gaining steam lately.
killer 2 game series comming up


----------



## MONGO 

I agree... gonna be some good hockey coming up.


----------



## Moondemon

yeah.... Go rangers Go against the pens !


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## DiPpY eGgS

PENS>RANGERS


----------



## MONGO 

We are 7-0 against the Devils this year.











DiPpY eGgS said:


> PENS>RANGERS


4-1 against you guys.


----------



## Moondemon

Pens have to loose and habs must win !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs are fucked

im rooting for the flames, canucks and if they make it in the oilers

then ottawa

and

I hate to say it but go habs


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I hate to say it but go habs


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> PENS>RANGERS


4-1 against you guys.








[/quote]

And none of that matters once the playoffs start. You lost to an 8th seed at home the other night, and that doesn't matter either. All that matters is who wins every series. BTW, Jagr's face was priceless after the recent loss to Philly. And I believe Avery gave up the game winning turnover. I know I'm being a dick, but I do hate Downy just as much as Avery.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> PENS>RANGERS


4-1 against you guys.








[/quote]

And none of that matters once the playoffs start. You lost to an 8th seed at home the other night, and that doesn't matter either. All that matters is who wins every series. BTW, Jagr's face was priceless after the recent loss to Philly. And I believe Avery gave up the game winning turnover. I know I'm being a dick, but I do hate Downy just as much as Avery.
[/quote]
We kicked your ass all year too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

LOL
I will say the Rangers have been playing well vs Pgh this year. Rangers will have to be in top form to win these next 2 though.. hah
Hats off to them tho


----------



## MONGO 

In order to take the division we will have to beat you both days in regulation and dominate the last few games after. Im hopeful but if we dont take the division im not gonna be pissed.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm so looking foreward to home ice advantage

If possible that is. I hope Hossa isn't out for a few games after the collision during the Islander game. Pens can't seem to keep the Dupuis, Crosby, Hossa line out there for long yet..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

leafs win..................... i dont know why they would even bother tho f*ck


----------



## Puff

canucks wont miss the playoffs. lost 6 of their last 9 games. playing like a bunch of women. had some people over last night for the game and we couldnt even watch it. it disgusted us just to watch.


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> leafs win..................... i dont know why they would even bother tho f*ck


Habs played an awfull game...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

thats what you get to playing the back up goalie


----------



## Moondemon

yeah... Halak sucked on Stralman's second goal... The guy moved the puck well from behind his own net, but his shot should have been a save ! Oh well ... We'll beat you guys on Saturday night !!


----------



## Fargo

Penguins beat Rangers.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> Penguins beat Rangers.


I missed the game!!!!!!!!! I thought it came on at 3!! GRRRRR!!!

man!!! Well, I'll catch the one tomorrow @ 7pm EST. AAARRRGGHH!! lol I went shopping until 3, then I heard the final score lol

At least this story has a good ending!


----------



## MONGO 

That game was a fluke... tomorrow will be a different story.


----------



## Moondemon

RockinTimbz said:


> That game was a fluke... tomorrow will be a different story.


It better be....

Go Rangers !!


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> That game was a fluke... tomorrow will be a different story.


Tonight's game will be a war. Rangers are in a must win situation, tied with Philly and Boston, and the Penguins want home ice for the playoffs - can't wait.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> That game was a fluke... tomorrow will be a different story.


*Tonight's game will be a war*. Rangers are in a must win situation, tied with Philly and Boston, and the Penguins want home ice for the playoffs - can't wait.
[/quote]
agreed
go pens


----------



## Moondemon

Habs - Sens tomorrow.

Koivu is out for the rest of the season with a broken foot.
With only one point tonight, we'll win the divison title.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> That game was a fluke... tomorrow will be a different story.


*Tonight's game will be a war*. Rangers are in a must win situation, tied with Philly and Boston, and the Penguins want home ice for the playoffs - can't wait.
[/quote]
agreed
go pens
[/quote]

Flyers last 3 games: Pittsburgh 2wice and New Jersey.









Must win 2 of 3 to get in.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, its going to be tough for the flyers.

this pens rangers game is intense.


----------



## Moondemon

Rangers win, but pens still get a point... Arrrgh...


----------



## Fargo

That game last night was playoff calibre no doubt. The Rangers actually look like a better playoff team than a regular season team. Great defense, great goaltending, and opportunity offensive rushes. They're kind of like the Detroit Pistons playing hockey. The Penguins look like they're just going to get better every year. The more their defense improves the scarier they look. I can't wait for the playoffs.



> yeah, its going to be tough for the flyers.


It'll take a miracle for them to win 2 out of 3, but it's possible with the last 2 games at home. They need to steal a point from Pittsburgh tommorrow night, and the only way is to get lucky and frustrate the Penguins with brute force.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> It'll take a miracle for them to win 2 out of 3, but it's possible with the last 2 games at home. They need to steal a point from Pittsburgh tommorrow night, and the only way is to get lucky and frustrate the Penguins with brute force.


it will take a miracle, but if they can do it, i think they could acquire the confidence to be a threat in the playoffs. 
But then again, im a hopelessly optomistic philly sports fan, sometimes to a fault.
they need to go back to the beginning of the season when they beat the pens three times, not focus on that last 7-1 disaster.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> It'll take a miracle for them to win 2 out of 3, but it's possible with the last 2 games at home. They need to steal a point from Pittsburgh tommorrow night, and the only way is to get lucky and frustrate the Penguins with brute force.


it will take a miracle, but if they can do it, i think they could acquire the confidence to be a threat in the playoffs. 
But then again, im a hopelessly optomistic philly sports fan, sometimes to a fault.
they need to go back to the beginning of the season when they beat the pens three times, not focus on that last 7-1 disaster.
[/quote]

Stevens must not be an idiot and bench Downie. Downie must play, because his antics frustrate the Pens. Must call out all goons.


----------



## Nick G

agreed.


----------



## AJerman

I gotta tell you guys, watching the Washington and Carolina game, I have no doubt in my mind that the NHL has told the refs that they want Ovechkin in the playoffs. I'm fine with Ovechkin being the poster boy for the NHL, but in my mind it's getting ridiculous. He gets #1 stars for just being on the ice. I've seen games where he's just gotten 1 assist in the whole game, but got the #1 star still. In my mind he'll never even begin to compare to the NHL's greats unless he stops getting special treatment.

Has anyone else noticed this? Sadly, with the way the NHL is played these days, it doesn't even really surprise me. It seems like they are trying to completely destroy the game of hockey to try to appeal to everyone and make it a big sport. Some changes have made the game fun but there are plenty that just seem like they are changing the game too much. As a long time fan of hockey, especially in the Pre-Lockout and Pre-Bettman era, it's really getting to be too much.


----------



## Puff

SVTPiranha said:


> I gotta tell you guys, watching the Washington and Carolina game, I have no doubt in my mind that the NHL has told the refs that they want Ovechkin in the playoffs. I'm fine with Ovechkin being the poster boy for the NHL, but in my mind it's getting ridiculous. He gets #1 stars for just being on the ice. I've seen games where he's just gotten 1 assist in the whole game, but got the #1 star still. In my mind he'll never even begin to compare to the NHL's greats unless he stops getting special treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Sadly, with the way the NHL is played these days, it doesn't even really surprise me. It seems like they are trying to completely destroy the game of hockey to try to appeal to everyone and make it a big sport. Some changes have made the game fun but there are plenty that just seem like they are changing the game too much. As a long time fan of hockey, especially in the Pre-Lockout and Pre-Bettman era, it's really getting to be too much.


so wayne gretzky never got special treatment?

what hockey were you watching in the 80s and 90s?

Ovechkin is BY FAR the best player in the league, and probably the most exciting player to watch since Pavel Bure in the mid 90s.


----------



## Nick G

congrats montreal
and

it pains me to say (type) it

but congrats devils.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo you are right about the Pens getting frustrated when philly goons it up.

But if you have noticed, the 4th line of the Pens has been getting a lot of ice time to prevent that.
It will for sure be very interesting to see who on the flyers will bite the bullet and get thumped by Laraque.
Ruutu isn't a baby either. Both playing well and often lately.

Now that I think of it, the goon approach might just blow up in their faces. Might have to rely on skill


----------



## Nick G

it will be a good game, thats for sure.


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> I gotta tell you guys, watching the Washington and Carolina game, I have no doubt in my mind that the NHL has told the refs that they want Ovechkin in the playoffs. I'm fine with Ovechkin being the poster boy for the NHL, but in my mind it's getting ridiculous. He gets #1 stars for just being on the ice. I've seen games where he's just gotten 1 assist in the whole game, but got the #1 star still. In my mind he'll never even begin to compare to the NHL's greats unless he stops getting special treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Sadly, with the way the NHL is played these days, it doesn't even really surprise me. It seems like they are trying to completely destroy the game of hockey to try to appeal to everyone and make it a big sport. Some changes have made the game fun but there are plenty that just seem like they are changing the game too much. As a long time fan of hockey, especially in the Pre-Lockout and Pre-Bettman era, it's really getting to be too much.


so wayne gretzky never got special treatment?

what hockey were you watching in the 80s and 90s?

Ovechkin is BY FAR the best player in the league, and probably the most exciting player to watch since *Pavel Bure* in the mid 90s.
[/quote]
I miss the 90s.














damn was he fast.


----------



## AJerman

Puff said:


> I gotta tell you guys, watching the Washington and Carolina game, I have no doubt in my mind that the NHL has told the refs that they want Ovechkin in the playoffs. I'm fine with Ovechkin being the poster boy for the NHL, but in my mind it's getting ridiculous. He gets #1 stars for just being on the ice. I've seen games where he's just gotten 1 assist in the whole game, but got the #1 star still. In my mind he'll never even begin to compare to the NHL's greats unless he stops getting special treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Sadly, with the way the NHL is played these days, it doesn't even really surprise me. It seems like they are trying to completely destroy the game of hockey to try to appeal to everyone and make it a big sport. Some changes have made the game fun but there are plenty that just seem like they are changing the game too much. As a long time fan of hockey, especially in the Pre-Lockout and Pre-Bettman era, it's really getting to be too much.


so wayne gretzky never got special treatment?

what hockey were you watching in the 80s and 90s?

Ovechkin is BY FAR the best player in the league, and probably the most exciting player to watch since Pavel Bure in the mid 90s.
[/quote]
Haha, I specifically didn't say Gretzky by name because of that, but really, I sometimes wonder if Gretzky's special treatment even compares to Ovechkin's. Part of it has to do with the enforcement of the rules in the game today. These days someone can sit there and just be a pretty boy with a good shot and do whatever he wants, because if someone hits him they will find a way to call something on the hit. It's just gotten to be too much. If you follow a team in his division and see him playing as much as I do, you'd understand what I mean. He's allowed to get away with anything, but if you touch him you get a penalty.

And I do agree he is the best player in the league, but that doesn't mean that a 1 assist game gets him the #1 star when other players had 3 or 4 points, and that he needs the special treatment. It crosses the line when I can honestly say, not out of frustration or dislike, but out of true observation, that it looks like the NHL is doing whatever they can without completely rigging games to get him into the playoffs. Would you really even for a second put it past Gary Bettman to do something like that? Because I certainly wouldn't. I don't know, maybe it's just been a while since we've had an NHL poster boy like that, but it's getting tiresome.


----------



## Puff

holy f*ck. the canucks f*cking blow ass.

ANOTHER 2-0 lead blown. that's the second time this week. they play like a bunch of ballerinas. luongo is playing like sh*t, our defence is lost, and our offence is non-existent. no chance do we make the playoffs.

nonis and vigneault's heads should be rolling after this pathetic season.

our players are making up excuses like "well we've had lots of injuries."

look at f*cking colorado?! they've had most of their top players out for extended periods of time and it barely hurt them at all. we lose fringe players and the guys (err...girls) are using it as an excuse! pro-athletes shouldnt jump on excuses like that. grow some balls and play hockey for christsake!


----------



## Fargo

SVTPiranha said:


> I gotta tell you guys, watching the Washington and Carolina game, I have no doubt in my mind that the NHL has told the refs that they want Ovechkin in the playoffs. I'm fine with Ovechkin being the poster boy for the NHL, but in my mind it's getting ridiculous. He gets #1 stars for just being on the ice. I've seen games where he's just gotten 1 assist in the whole game, but got the #1 star still. In my mind he'll never even begin to compare to the NHL's greats unless he stops getting special treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Sadly, with the way the NHL is played these days, it doesn't even really surprise me. It seems like they are trying to completely destroy the game of hockey to try to appeal to everyone and make it a big sport. Some changes have made the game fun but there are plenty that just seem like they are changing the game too much. As a long time fan of hockey, especially in the Pre-Lockout and Pre-Bettman era, it's really getting to be too much.


so wayne gretzky never got special treatment?

what hockey were you watching in the 80s and 90s?

Ovechkin is BY FAR the best player in the league, and probably the most exciting player to watch since Pavel Bure in the mid 90s.
[/quote]
Haha, I specifically didn't say Gretzky by name because of that, but really, *I sometimes wonder if Gretzky's special treatment even compares to Ovechkin's. *Part of it has to do with the enforcement of the rules in the game today. These days someone can sit there and just be a pretty boy with a good shot and do whatever he wants, because if someone hits him they will find a way to call something on the hit. It's just gotten to be too much. If you follow a team in his division and see him playing as much as I do, you'd understand what I mean. He's allowed to get away with anything, but if you touch him you get a penalty.
[/quote]

I'm old enough to remember the 80s, and believe me, with the way players were allowed to get physical back then, Gretzky definitely did get special treatment. Nowadays a superstar like Ovechkin or Crosby can be knocked on their ass, and there may be a penalty, but Gretzky never got beat up like they do nowadays. Part of it was that he had enforcers who would take your head off if you did, guys like Semenko and McCsorely, but the refs also gave him special treatment.

And as far as last night's game goes, the Caps just played better. You're going to get some calls at home, but honestly, who wasthe better team?

Hockey has taken a backward turn with the new rules, although I like the elimination of the double-offsides, but back in the day, if you had a superstar, you had an animal who would destroy you if you hurt him.


----------



## Puff

they definitely need to get rid of the instigator rule. it has ruined the game and allowed for players like Matt Cooke and Jordin Tootoo to not be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## Nick G




----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ATLANTIC DIVISION TITLE GOES TO:







Flyers bow down to their master


----------



## Nick G

congrats dippy and ur penguins.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

thanks Nick--It's been 10 years since a season like this, only this one is way better









I don't think the Pens EVER won the Atlantic division title. ....not anymore HAH!


----------



## MONGO 

Congrats to you and the Penguins.


----------



## Fargo

Division title means nothing without playoff success. Pittsburgh would need to make the conference finals to call it a successful year, considering how good they are right now. Losing in the conference finals would still mark a giant step forward. If I were them, I would hate to have to face Washington in the 1st round.


----------



## Guest

Or the Sens.

I hope the Leafs can beat the Sens tonight and hurt their playoff hopes.


----------



## Fargo

Oh yeah, I forgot, the Sens own the Penguins, although that could turn around in a series.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, the Sens own the Penguins, although that could turn around in a series.


Sens suck they will be lucky to make the playoffs. If they do make it they will be out in 5 games.


----------



## Moondemon

With the talent Ottawa has, they could do some serious damage in the playoffs.. even if the team's going nowhere since a few weeks...
I hope the habs wont face them... but Boston or Phily could be good !


----------



## Nick G

ok, this is a dumb question, but i always wondered, being from jersey, and pretty much only ever following the flyers, why are they called "Habs"
i always ask people this, and i never really got a legitimate answer.
an answer would be awesome.


----------



## Moondemon

Habs is a short for ''Habitants'' (in french), meaning inhabitants...

The Habs are also called (all in french):

Le Bleu-Blanc-et-Rouge 
La Sainte-Flanelle,
Le Tricolore, 
Les Glorieux, 
Le Grand Club


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wings won, 4th presidents trophy in 6 years and 6th for the franchise


----------



## Puff

canucks are f*cking bums. season is over.

vigneault is the most useless coach ever to be in the NHL.

f*ck them


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers clinch playoff spot!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> Rangers clinch playoff spot!


Congrats~

May we meet in battle


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> Habs is a short for ''Habitants'' (in french), meaning inhabitants...


ohhhhh ok cool








thanks man


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

habitant pea soup

leafs fuckin blew donkey c*ck last night


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> habitant pea soup
> 
> leafs fuckin blew donkey c*ck last night


don't say that sh*t.. except fot the leafs part !


----------



## Fargo

Flyers better win tonight. One more period of that damn Brodeur.


----------



## Nick G

thanks carolina!!!!!!






























go flyers
so glad i can grow a playoff beard again.
even if its only two weeks, ill be happy.


----------



## MONGO 

Thanks for beating the Devils... now we have a shot at 4th seed if we beat them in regulation at the last game this Sunday.


----------



## Fargo

Flyers went from dead last in 2007 to a playoff spot. Great turnaround and nice to see them beat Brodeur, even if it's 13 years too late.


----------



## Moondemon

hahahaha.. the crowd in Mtl was so hot tonight... LEAFS SUCK, LEAFS SUCK !!!!!!!!

Now, I only hope the penguins loose tomorrow !!!


----------



## Puff

f*cking CANUCKS!!! WHAT A f*cking PATHETIC ATTEMPT!!! 7-1?!?!?!?! WHAT THE f*ck!?!?!?

poor trevor linden. final game of his career and his team comes up with a stinker like that.

i hope we fire both our GM and Head Coach...because both suck my gooch


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i was at the bar watching the game and i made sure to make friends with some hot girls and made them honorary flames fans for the night and everytime the flames scored i got a kiss on the cheek from the one hahaha thank you vancouver for earning me some kisses HAHAHA


----------



## Moondemon

Habs finish 1st in the East !!!

Boston in going down !!!


----------



## Fargo

Penguins have to play Ottowa.







They have no excuse for losing this time.

Philly Vs. Washington will be the most violent series.


----------



## MONGO 

Devils get home ice advantage but im confident we will hand them their ass either way.


----------



## Fargo

Prediction Time.

First round:

Eastern Conference

(1) Monreal Canadiens vs. (8) Boston Bruins

(2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) Ottawa Senators

(3) Washington Capitals vs. (6) Philadelphia Flyers

(4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) New York Rangers

Western Conference

(1) Detroit Red Wings vs. (8) Nashville Predators

(2) San Jose Sharks vs. (7) Calgary Flames

(3) Minnesota Wild vs. (6) Colorado Avalanche

(4) Anaheim Ducks vs. (5) Dallas Stars


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Prediction Time.
> 
> First round:
> 
> Eastern Conference
> 
> (1) Monreal Canadiens vs. (8) Boston Bruins
> Canadiens
> 
> (2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) Ottawa Senators
> Ottawa
> 
> (3) Washington Capitals vs. (6) Philadelphia Flyers
> Flyers
> 
> (4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) New York Rangers
> Devils
> 
> Western Conference
> 
> (1) Detroit Red Wings vs. (8) Nashville Predators
> Detroit
> 
> (2) San Jose Sharks vs. (7) Calgary Flames
> Calgary
> 
> (3) Minnesota Wild vs. (6) Colorado Avalanche
> Avs
> 
> (4) Anaheim Ducks vs. (5) Dallas Stars
> Dallas


my western conference knowledge is little to none, so i dont have much knowledge behind those pics.
and i think that the east is going to be tight, i doubt there will be any sweeps, save for montreal.
and the caps are nasty, but i gotta pick philly always.
that pens v ottowa series, i really dont know, ill bet it goes to seven, pittsburgh might just be too young.
and history is not on the devils side (a reg season series where one team wins 7 games i think that its always that team that wins a playoff series, i think i read that somewere), but home ice might be the deciding factor. plus they may have gotten the monkey off their back by winning yesterday.

but who knows, its going to be exciting either way.

go flyers


----------



## Fargo

Quick question before my picks. after a round, do they do match-ups according to highest remaining seed vs lowest remaining seed? I don't want to get the semi-final match-ups wrong.


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Quick question before my picks. after a round, do they do match-ups according to highest remaining seed vs lowest remaining seed? I don't want to get the semi-final match-ups wrong.


Top advancing seed plays lowest advancing seed.


----------



## Fargo

All right, here's my picks:

And you guys are supposed to pick thru the Stanley Cup.

Eastern Conference

(1) *Monreal Canadiens * vs. (8) Boston Bruins

(2) *Pittsburgh Penguins * vs. (7) Ottawa Senators

(3) *Washington Capitals * vs. (6) Philadelphia Flyers

(4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) *New York Rangers*

Western Conference

(1) *Detroit Red Wings * vs. (8) Nashville Predators

(2) *San Jose Sharks * vs. (7) Calgary Flames

(3) *Minnesota Wild* vs. (6) Colorado Avalanche

(4) Anaheim Ducks vs. (5) *Dallas Stars*

Semis:

*Rangers* over Canadiens. (Goaltending)
*Penguins* over Caps

*Dallas* over Detroit
*San Jose* over Dallas

Conference:

*Penguins* over Rangers
*San Jose * over Dallas.

Stanley Cup: *San Jose* over Pittsburgh.


----------



## Guest

In that case (and yes, I changed one of my picks, see Ottawa over Pittsburgh)

(1) *Monreal Canadiens* vs. (8) Boston Bruins 
(2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) *Ottawa Senators*
(3) Washington Capitals vs. (6) *Philadelphia Flyers*
(4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) *New York Rangers*

Western Conference

(1) *Detroit Red Wings* vs. (8) Nashville Predators
(2) *San Jose Sharks *vs. (7) Calgary Flames
(3) Minnesota Wild vs. (6) *Colorado Avalanche*
(4) *Anaheim Ducks* vs. (5) Dallas Stars

Round 2:

(1) Montreal vs. (7) *Ottawa*
(5) *New York Rangers* vs. (6) Philadelphia

(1) *Detroit* vs. (6) Colorado
(2) *San Jose* vs. (4) Anaheim

Conference Finals:

*(5) New York* vs. (7) Ottawa
(1) Detroit vs. *(2) San Jose*

Stanley Cup Finals:

*San Jose* vs. New York

MVP: Joe Thornton (Lundqvist is New York wins)


----------



## Moondemon

Eastern Conference

(1) *Monreal Canadiens *vs. (8) Boston Bruins *in 5*
(2)* Pittsburgh Penguins *vs. (7) Ottawa Senators *in 6*
(3) *Washington Capitals *vs. (6) Philadelphia Flyers *in 6*
(4) New Jersey Devils vs. (5) *New York Rangers* *in 7*

Western Conference

(1) *Detroit Red Wings *vs. (8) Nashville Predators *in 5*
(2) *San Jose Sharks *vs. (7) Calgary Flames* in 6*
(3) *Minnesota Wild *vs. (6) Colorado Avalanche *in 6*
(4) *Anaheim Ducks *vs. (5) Dallas Stars *in 7*

Round 2

(1) *Montreal* vs. (5) Rangers *in 6*
(2) *Pittsburgh* vs. (3) Washington *in 5*

(1) Detroit vs. (4) *Anaheim* *in 6*
(2) *San Jose *vs. (3) Minnesota *in 5*

Round 3

(1) *Montreal* vs. (2) Pittsburgh *in 7*
(2) *San Jose *vs. (4) Anaheim *in 6*

Stanley Cup Final

Montreal vs. *San Jose* *in 6*


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> (2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) *Ottawa Senators*


Forget about Ottawa... you should have stayed with the Pens. Without Alfredsson and with Gerber in the nets, no way they're going to beat the pens..

They do have a good team, but with the way they've been playing for the last 2 months, their talent wont do sh*t.. and the medias are often talking about how they don't have a good team spirit in the locker room ... very bad for them !!


----------



## Puff

this hurts me to say, but im rooting for Calgary and Montreal.

i want to see Iginla rip sh*t up again, but i dont think they can get by San Jose. but weirder things have happened.


----------



## Moondemon

Puff said:


> this hurts me to say, but im rooting for Calgary and Montreal.


I knew i could have faith in you !! hehehe

GO HABS GO !!!


----------



## Puff

hey man. ive never hated teh Canadiens. after being in Montreal and watching them play two games how could you not like that team?

will Saku be ready for the first round?

Draft Lottery tonight! Canucks can draft as high as 6th and as low as 11th. im hoping for a slight jump up in the draft. but i know we'll end up falling back to 11th. the canucks are just that pathetic


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> (2) Pittsburgh Penguins vs. (7) *Ottawa Senators*


Forget about Ottawa... you should have stayed with the Pens. Without Alfredsson and with Gerber in the nets, no way they're going to beat the pens..

They do have a good team, but with the way they've been playing for the last 2 months, their talent wont do sh*t.. and the medias are often talking about how they don't have a good team spirit in the locker room ... very bad for them !!
[/quote]

Is Alfredsson out for the playoffs?


----------



## Moondemon

They said he'd be out for many weeks.....


----------



## Guest

I thought it was only a few days?

Ouch that might hurt my predictions.

Leafs got the 7th overall pick. f*cking Stamkos is going to the Lightning, which gives them another franchise player (in a city where no one could care less).


----------



## Moondemon

Alfredsson will probably play injured.. its the playoffs afterall so he might just come back sooner...


----------



## a-ronn

Just placed some bets

Took stars over ducks and flames over sharks as my underdogs and washington over philly and rangers over jersy as my favorits, although rangers are not much of a favorit.

I say the rest of the series are really hard to say nashville may upset the wings but i do expect the wing to pull it out.

pitsburg over Sens. The sens might pull something out of there ass though they dont have much pressure on them as they are expected to loose. So that may help them

canadians over boston. canadians have had bruins number all year so it should be a land slide,but do not count them out tim thomas has been amazing for them all year. We will see how canadians handle he pressure of being heavy favorits.

Wild over the Avs This series is really up in the air could go eaither way.


----------



## Nick G

/is very upsed they arent playing the flyers game tonight on TV where I live.


----------



## Fargo

Every Flyer game is either on Versus or NBC.

And without Alfredsson healthey, the Senators are done. They're done with their goaltending anyway. Pittsburgh is way better than last year. The Rangers and Montreal are the only teams with a chance to beat them.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Every Flyer game is either on Versus or NBC.
> 
> And without Alfredsson healthey, the Senators are done. They're done with their goaltending anyway. Pittsburgh is way better than last year. The Rangers and Montreal are the only teams with a chance to beat them.


I think the pengs will end up winning but it wont be easy like everyone thinks. Marty gerber is not a bad goalie hes got as 910% save percentage same as evgnie nabokov for the sharks. People were just looking for reasons why the Sens started shitting the bed, and ofcourse they point there finger at gerber, even though they were not scoreing. I personally hate the sens but i hate sid the kid even more so i hope sens whoop there ass.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> *Every Flyer game is either on Versus or NBC.*
> And without Alfredsson healthey, the Senators are done. They're done with their goaltending anyway. Pittsburgh is way better than last year. The Rangers and Montreal are the only teams with a chance to beat them.


im dumb, ur right, it is. i just assumed the series started tonight, and since it wasnt on TV, i assumed they just werent showing it, which isnt an uncommon occurance where I live.
thanks god they are showing them all.


----------



## Guest

a-ronn said:


> Every Flyer game is either on Versus or NBC.
> 
> And without Alfredsson healthey, the Senators are done. They're done with their goaltending anyway. Pittsburgh is way better than last year. The Rangers and Montreal are the only teams with a chance to beat them.


Teams with a chance to beat Pittsburgh:

Montreal
Washington
New Jersey
New York
Ottawa

I don't think Philly or Boston match up well, but I think you are overestimating the Pens (just like every ESPN analyst).


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> Teams with a chance to beat Pittsburgh:
> 
> Montreal
> Washington
> New Jersey
> New York
> Ottawa
> 
> I don't think Philly or Boston match up well, but I think you are overestimating the Pens (just like every ESPN analyst).


Actually, Boston's defense in a series would frustrate the Penguins, but that's about it. I think inexperience might hurt Montreal, although they look great right now. New Jersey looks like sh*t right now. Washington I agree could beat anyone the way they are playing. Ottowa falls apart without Alfredsson, and The Rangers actually look like the best playoff team in that conference, and I'm wondering why I picked the Penguins to beat them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> Just placed some bets
> 
> Teams with a chance to beat Pittsburgh:
> 
> Montreal
> Washington
> New Jersey
> New York
> Ottawa
> 
> I don't think Philly or Boston match up well, but I think you are overestimating the Pens (just like every ESPN analyst).


I think that is a realistic perspective, Danny. 
I'm not sure what to think about the Ottowa series. Sure, Pittsburgh is a much better team this year and they want revenge for getting destroyed last year.. But still, anything can happen. I think the Pens are going to crush, but that is only my opinion, and I realize Ottowa is a good club too. Could swing either way, but I swing towards the PENS


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Canadiens have been playing over their heads all year, I just don't see them taking down a team like the Pens, the Sens or the Rangers.


I've been reading the first posts from this thread, when the season started. You've been saying this all year long and if I recall right, you were saying the same thing last year (but the habs had a bad year...so your sayings were more accurate).

Admit that you HATE my habs !!!








hahaha .. I guess it's just normal, as you are a leafs fan.

The habs have taken everybody by surprise, all year long. The habs beat everybody a few times during the season. I don't see why that would not continue during the playoffs. I really believe that they can go very far this year, but I see teams in the west being better than Montreal... As for experience goes, Anaheim won the cup last year with only one player that hab won the cup before... so Mtl might be ''young'' with only 3 players to have won a cup (Dandenault, Kovalev and Brisebois). Don't forget that many players from the team won the Calder cup last year.. so there's a bit of experience to talk about...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

(1) *Montreal Canadiens* vs. (8) Boston Bruins 
(2) *Pittsburgh Penguins *vs. (7) Ottawa Senators
(3) Washington Capitals vs. (6) *Philadelphia Flyers*
(4) *New Jersey Devils *vs. (5) New York Rangers

Western Conference

(1) *Detroit Red Wings *vs. (8) Nashville Predators
(2) *San Jose Sharks* vs. (7) Calgary Flames
(3) Minnesota Wild vs. (6) *Colorado Avalanche*
(4) *Anaheim Ducks* vs. (5) Dallas Stars

Round 2

(1) *Montreal* vs. (6) Philadelphia flyers
(5) New jersey devils vs. (2) *Penguins*

(1) *Detroit red wings *vs. (6) Colorado
(2) San Jose vs. (4) *Anaheim*

Round 3

*Montreal* vs Penguins

Detroit vs *Anaheim*

Round 4 
*Montreal* vs Anaheim

Winner
*Montreal*

MVP *Kovalev*


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Canadiens have been playing over their heads all year, I just don't see them taking down a team like the Pens, the Sens or the Rangers.


I've been reading the first posts from this thread, when the season started. You've been saying this all year long and if I recall right, you were saying the same thing last year (but the habs had a bad year...so your sayings were more accurate).

Admit that you HATE my habs !!!








hahaha .. I guess it's just normal, as you are a leafs fan.

The habs have taken everybody by surprise, all year long. The habs beat everybody a few times during the season. I don't see why that would not continue during the playoffs. I really believe that they can go very far this year, but I see teams in the west being better than Montreal... As for experience goes, Anaheim won the cup last year with only one player that hab won the cup before... so Mtl might be ''young'' with only 3 players to have won a cup (Dandenault, Kovalev and Brisebois). Don't forget that many players from the team won the Calder cup last year.. so there's a bit of experience to talk about...
[/quote]

I know you know this, but I am going to say it anyway - Calder Cup is nothing compared to the Stanley Cup playoffs. I don't like the Habs because I don't like their style of play, and I don't think their young players are going to keep up the pace. If the Habs lose a bit of confidence, they will be gone quickly. If they do anything, it will be because of Price. I don't see them going anywhere unless Price puts up these kinds of numbers:

.950 - .970 SV %
2.0 - 2.35 GAA
1-2 SO


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> I know you know this, but I am going to say it anyway - Calder Cup is nothing compared to the Stanley Cup playoffs. I don't like the Habs because I don't like their style of play, and I don't think their young players are going to keep up the pace. If the Habs lose a bit of confidence, they will be gone quickly. If they do anything, it will be because of Price. I don't see them going anywhere unless Price puts up these kinds of numbers:
> 
> .950 - .970 SV %
> 2.0 - 2.35 GAA
> 1-2 SO


Price will do the job. since Huet was traded, he really took things a step further. I had been hearing for the last 3 years how he could just be better with pressure and he's been showing that lately.. He showed it with team canada jr., with the Hamilton bulldogs and now, in the last stretch of the season... and my guess (and hope) is that he will continue to dominate for the playoffs.

and yeah, Calder cup is nothing compared to Lord Stanley... but still, that group of young players won together last year and that helps a lot for their confidence, for the team spirit and gives them a_ bit _ of experience Vs pressure.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> I know you know this, but I am going to say it anyway - Calder Cup is nothing compared to the Stanley Cup playoffs. I don't like the Habs because I don't like their style of play, and I don't think their young players are going to keep up the pace. If the Habs lose a bit of confidence, they will be gone quickly. If they do anything, it will be because of Price. I don't see them going anywhere unless Price puts up these kinds of numbers:
> 
> .950 - .970 SV %
> 2.0 - 2.35 GAA
> 1-2 SO


Price will do the job. since Huet was traded, he really took things a step further. I had been hearing for the last 3 years how he could just be better with pressure and he's been showing that lately.. He showed it with team canada jr., with the Hamilton bulldogs and now, in the last stretch of the season... and my guess (and hope) is that he will continue to dominate for the playoffs.

and yeah, Calder cup is nothing compared to Lord Stanley... but still, that group of young players won together last year and that helps a lot for their confidence, for the team spirit and gives them a_ bit _ of experience Vs pressure.
[/quote]

Montreal not only has a young goalie but a young team in general. 10-12 guys with no playoff experience. Pengs had a decent season last year but when it came playoff time there youth really showed. It will be interesting to see how they handle the pressure. I think they will be gone second round.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Can't wait for tonight.. Down with the Avalanche! Go Wild!!


----------



## Fargo

Pittsburgh ottowa game is blacked out in Cleveland. What a bunch of sh*t!!!!!


----------



## mori0174

Dannyboy, picking the Avs makes you public enemy #1 in Minnesota. Tied 0-0 after 1 period. The wild are underrated. You shall see.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

PENS SHUTOUT THE SENS IN GAME 1

WOOT.

Fleury on fire! --Second thought, there wasn't much offence in the Pens end of the ice this game.. But still, a shutout for Fleury is fantastic!


----------



## Moondemon

Ottawa ?????

i know how the playoffs go, but the pens OWNED the sens..

Every single game for all the playoffs are televised here in Montreal... I don't know for the other candian cities ???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It would be nice to have all the playoff games broadcast on TV here.
I would watch hockey all night lol

And yes, the Pens just plain ole owned the sens tonight. It was fantastic


----------



## Moondemon

Calgary and Colorado won..

I'm surprised to see the Flames win the first game in San Jose.


----------



## Nick G

devils loose.
im not even sure who i want to win in that series. 
but the devils cant even play coherently.


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## Fargo

mori0174 said:


> devils loose.
> im not even sure who i want to win in that series.
> but the devils cant even play coherently.


Just get used to the fact that the Rangers will win easily. This is an off year for the Devils.


----------



## Moondemon

HABS WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!

Our young guys played a great game. 
Boston was not even close to being a threat.... but that series is not over !


----------



## a-ronn

Looks like the sharks slipped some money to the refs tonight. Many of the call were good calls but atleast 4-5 brutal calls against the flames. Kipper first star of the playoffs so far this guy has been amazing and will win the series for the flames. I picked the stars to win the cup they dominated the ducks tonight. They had a bad run at the end of the season but brought it hard for game 1. Ducks have no offence. No real suprises for me tonight in the games.


----------



## Moondemon

a-ronn said:


> Looks like the sharks slipped some money to the refs tonight. Many of the call were good calls but atleast 4-5 brutal calls against the flames. Kipper first star of the playoffs so far this guy has been amazing and will win the series for the flames. *I picked the stars to win the cup* they dominated the ducks tonight. They had a bad run at the end of the season but brought it hard for game 1. *Ducks have no offence. *No real suprises for me tonight in the games.


----------



## Sheppard

Sharks played a good game. Nabokov (sp?) made an amazing save in the 1st period.

I also won some money on that game! If anyone bets on partybets get them in!
I picked Caps to win tonight over Philly. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Looks like the sharks slipped some money to the refs tonight. Many of the call were good calls but atleast 4-5 brutal calls against the flames. Kipper first star of the playoffs so far this guy has been amazing and will win the series for the flames. *I picked the stars to win the cup* they dominated the ducks tonight. They had a bad run at the end of the season but brought it hard for game 1. *Ducks have no offence. *No real suprises for me tonight in the games.











[/quote]

LOL i bet early for the stars to win the cup when they were on that amazing run. I do not know why you would highlight ducks having no offence because they do not have sh*t. They finished 3rd last in the league in goals for only infront of columbus and islanders. LA finished with 31 more goals then them and tampa finished with 18 more goals then them 2 worst teams in the league. Marty Turco now has 4 shutouts in his last 8 playoff games. The ducks are definitly not out of this but dallas should handle them. Again i picked the stars about 2 months ago when they were on fire and paying very well on the vegas odds. They knock off the ducks and get zubov back they will have a great chance. A team who cant score for sh*t going against Marty Turco not a good combination


----------



## Fargo

Calgary/San Jose is so far the most entertaining, but that will change with Philly/Washington, which will be the most violent. I see The San Jose series going 7 games.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Calgary/San Jose is so far the most entertaining, but that will change with Philly/Washington, which will be the most violent. I see The San Jose series going 7 games.


Agrees sharks and calgary has been awsome. They want more goals scored in the NHL the battle between kipper and nabokov has been the most entertaining part of the playoffs so far. Another point you bring bigger nets and give the players more ways to score. We wont see the classic 2-3-4 overtime games in the playoffs anymore. I think the game is fine right now. Only thing sh*t about it is the gay and p*ssy stick calls. Let the guys battle hard this calling a pently for a little hook or little slash on the shin pads is bullshit hockey. I cant wait to see the best player in the league hands down play tonight Alex ovechkin should be a great game


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers Win!!!









Lead the series 2-0 going into MSG for the next 2 games!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

PITTSBURGH -2
OTTAWA -0










Rangers will beat NJ for sure


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> Rangers Win!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lead the series 2-0 going into MSG for the next 2 games!


Those pics are awsome man. was pritty pumped with the rangers win picked them to win the series i stand to win 
$600 if ranger,dallas,washinton and if calgary can pull through so far soo good but im definitly worried about the flames, but if kipper keeps it up they should win. Probly gonna go to game 7


----------



## Sheppard

Ovie came through for Washington tonight and got the game winner. I won money on that game so im a happy guy!!


----------



## Fargo

Flyers choke hardcore. Whaever happened to tightening up the defense on a 2 goal lead and unleashing the dagger? That was their chance to steal one on the road. Now they'll probably face 2-0 going back home.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Flyers choke hardcore. Whaever happened to tightening up the defense on a 2 goal lead and unleashing the dagger? That was their chance to steal one on the road. Now they'll probably face 2-0 going back home.


i agree.
id rather see them get shut out 2 nothing than see them blow a two goal lead in the third.


----------



## a-ronn

Wow Boston just got robbed big time tonight. What happened to letting the teams play the game. There has been 3-4 games that the refs have decided so far. I mean i wanted the habs to win tonight but they did not deserve to at all. This is the playoffs not the season let the guys play. To make these soft calls in overtime is a jokee. I hate seeing a team dominate the play work there balls off to come back from 2-0 then have the refs loose the game for them.


----------



## MONGO 

I agree... im not biased towards either team but what was with all the penalties against Boston especially towards the end. It was also predictable that the Habs would score during the 2 minute penalty after the 4 min. The same thing happened to the Devils when they played us. Just let them play.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Wow Boston just got robbed big time tonight. What happened to letting the teams play the game. There has been 3-4 games that the refs have decided so far. I mean i wanted the habs to win tonight but they did not deserve to at all. This is the playoffs not the season let the guys play. To make these soft calls in overtime is a jokee. I hate seeing a team dominate the play work there balls off to come back from 2-0 then have the refs loose the game for them.


The call toward the end of regulation had to be called - you can't allow a stick to the face. The overtime penalty was a worthless call that so symbolizes the new look NHL with stupid penalties, shootouts, and a corrupt commissioner behind it all.


----------



## Moondemon

yeah, i'll agree with you all that the refs sucked big time in yesterdays bos-mtl game, just like in many other games in the playoffs. I think their should have been more penalties called. All season long, the refs call everything and when the playoffs start, they changer the way the call the penalties. The players are now used to seeing many penalties... why would that change in the playoffs ??

3 things about Saturday's Bos-Mtl game:
1) Carey PRICE !!! WOW !!!
2) The energy brought by the young guys (Kostitsyn brothers are amazing, Lapierre, etc..)
3) KOVALEV .. what a shot !!! He was responsible for Boston's 2nd goal.. but did a good job to be forgotten !

3rd game is tonight in Boston !!

GO HABS GO !!!!


----------



## Fargo

Montral is just flat out better. Their series against the Rangers ought to be amazing, unless the Flyers upset Washington, in which case the Flyers would have more than they could handle along with the gay booing of Briere.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> Montral is just flat out better. Their series against the Rangers ought to be amazing, unless the Flyers upset Washington, in which case the Flyers would have more than they could handle along with the *gay booing of Briere.*


hahahaha
The crowd at the Bell Centre is crazy.. all game long you hear people scream... i can easily imagine how it would be for Briere... poor guy !!


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Montral is just flat out better. Their series against the Rangers ought to be amazing, unless the Flyers upset Washington, in which case the Flyers would have more than they could handle along with the *gay booing of Briere.*


hahahaha
The crowd at the Bell Centre is crazy.. all game long you hear people scream... i can easily imagine how it would be for Briere... poor guy !!








[/quote]

I also watched the dallas ducks game. The reffing was awfull, but atleast they called both teams alot instead of one or the other. I just hate seeing games in the playoffs determined by bad calls. First game of sharks and flames the refs were awsome and let them play. The amount of penitlys just kills the flow of the game and makes it broing to watch. I wanna see these guys battle and earn the wins. Its almost like the nhl does not want any underdogs to win flames got screwed nashville got screwed big time yesterday. Now boston. It hard to watch hockey now of days its like a girls sport now.


----------



## Moondemon

The only thing I wish for is that the refs call the same penalties during the season and in the playoffs... cuz now, it's just not the same... I really don,t understand why they change their way of doing..!!??


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> The only thing I wish for is that the refs call the same penalties during the season and in the playoffs... cuz now, it's just not the same... I really don,t understand why they change their way of doing..!!??


Usually they call everything during the season and let things go in the playoffs. Now there calling the gayest sh*t in the playoffs it is really killing the flow of the game. The refs will pick who wins the stanly cup and its sad.


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> The only thing I wish for is that the refs call the same penalties during the season and in the playoffs... cuz now, it's just not the same... I really don,t understand why they change their way of doing..!!??


Usually they call everything during the season and let things go in the playoffs. Now there calling the gayest sh*t in the playoffs it is really killing the flow of the game. The refs will pick who wins the stanly cup and its sad.
[/quote]

The Flyers got called for multiple penalties over 2 periods today, and the Caps still couldn't win. I guess the Ovechkin factor gets in the refs' heads. I used to respect hockey refs more than any other on account of all the sh*t they put up with, but not any more. The calls half the time make no sense anymore.


----------



## a-ronn

Habs looose . They have really be unimpressive so far this series they have been out played in the last 2 games and are lucky to be up in the series. We will see how they respond next game if boston ties it. Montreal will really be put to the test


----------



## Nick G

flyers win, i couldnt watch the game though.... but an even series going to philly is a good thing.

im far from a devils fan, but that sh*t that avery was pulling on brodeur was cheap.
but im not surprised, he has always been cheap, glad the devils still managed to win and extend the series.


----------



## MONGO 

Brodeur is a whiney b*tch dont feel bad for him.. the series will end in Game 5 instead of 4 thats all thats changed.


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> Brodeur is a whiney b*tch dont feel bad for him.. the series will end in Game 5 instead of 4 thats all thats changed.


Lets cross our fingers because jersy ties it up anything can happen. That Flames game was awsome what a comeback. Lets see how the Sharks bounce back im hoping flames can go up 3-1 then finish the sharks. Sharks Ducks and montreal have had all this hype and have not looked good so far.


----------



## Guest

mori0174 said:


> Dannyboy, picking the Avs makes you public enemy #1 in Minnesota. Tied 0-0 after 1 period. The wild are underrated. You shall see.


The Wild have been underrated for 4 or 5 years. When they win the Conference I will be proven wrong. I don't understand why they haven't gone after a secondary scorer after Gabi?

I'm standing behind my Ottawa prediction...c'mon boys!


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> Brodeur is a whiney b*tch dont feel bad for him.. the series will end in Game 5 instead of 4 thats all thats changed.


Brodeur is one of the greatest goaltenders ever; Avery will be a distant memory in a few years. Rangers are the better team though, so if they lose this series it's a choke.



> I'm standing behind my Ottawa prediction...c'mon boys!


Come on Danny, give it up. This Penguins team is so much like the early 90s team it's only a matter of time for them.


----------



## Nick G

agreed fargo, i just hope that series (devils ranger) goes to seven games so that whoever wins is tired.


----------



## Guest

The Sharks did NOT look dominant last night. I was a little disappointed.


----------



## MONGO 

I never said anything about his goaltending... I just said he is a diving/whining sack of sh*t.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> agreed fargo, i just hope that series (devils ranger) goes to seven games so that whoever wins is tired.


Definitely. I hope they destroy each other.


----------



## a-ronn

Thomas stonewalled them in overtime. Montreal was actually controlling the momentum. Great goaltending saved Boston.

Yes Tim thomas was great in the game but mortreal has not dominated this series by any stretch and have played poorly in the last 2 games. Boston has shut down there power play and thats all the habs really have. Habs will most likely end up winning this series, but if they play like this in the second round they will be out before you know it. Flames all the way they should go up 3-1 in this series then go back to calgary and take the series 4-2.


----------



## ICEE

detroit owns you


----------



## Puff

i love sean avery!! that guy cracks me up. im hoping the canucks make a push to get that little bastard on the team for next year!

that said, the canucks are very close to signing Fabian Bruunstrom. cant wait to see what this guy can do. ive read varying reports on his play, but everyone seems to think he has some serious skills.


----------



## Guest

a-ronn said:


> detroit owns you


How bout them Lions :laugh:


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> detroit owns you


How bout them Lions :laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

the league reacts to sean avery and his cheap play


> "An unsportsmanlike conduct minor penalty (Rule 75) will be interpreted and applied, effective immediately, to a situation when an offensive player positions himself facing the opposition goaltender and engages in actions such as waving his arms or stick in front of the goaltender's face, for the purpose of improperly interfering with and/or distracting the goaltender as opposed to positioning himself to try to make a play."


hah!
even the league admits he is a scum bag.


----------



## Guest

I hate having to click another link to get here :rage:


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hate having to click another link to get here :rage:


i agree.
i also hope that nashville can pull this one out. 
go underdog!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Penguins OWNED the Sens yet again.. Take Ottawa out of the oven, they're done

Pens 3
Sens G00SE EGG


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Penguins OWNED the Sens yet again.. Take Ottawa out of the oven, they're done
> 
> Pens 3
> Sens G00SE EGG


LA LALALA LALA LA

I can't hear you !


----------



## Puff

DUDE!

Canucks just fired Dave Nonis!!! i was so sick of that fat bastard.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> Penguins OWNED the Sens yet again.. Take Ottawa out of the oven, they're done
> 
> Pens 3
> Sens G00SE EGG


LA LALALA LALA LA

I can't hear you !
[/quote]









You can run but you can't hide!! PENS got you're number hah


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hate having to click another link to get here :rage:


I didn't even get to vote. This is way too inconvenient.


----------



## mori0174

How about them Wild!! The officials were determined to give the game to the Avs and Pierre Marc Bouchard came through in OT. Colorado was looking slow last night. Wild up 2-1 now


----------



## Fargo




----------



## Nick G

HELL YEAH, GO FLYERS TONIGHT MAN!!!
wish i could go to the game. but watching it in my living room with my orange crush shirt is going to have to suffice.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Big win over the Avs in OT last night. Great game for the Wild and an impressive 3rd period / OT.
Game 4 tonight...


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> HELL YEAH, GO FLYERS TONIGHT MAN!!!
> wish i could go to the game. but watching it in my living room with my orange crush shirt is going to have to suffice.


Go Caps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flyers are GAY


----------



## Nick G

imagine a whole team of gay hockey players.
it would probably sound like womens tennis.
that would be hilarious.


----------



## Moondemon

Habs will bounce back tonight.
Pleckanec should have a good game after saying that he's been playing like a little girl since the begginning of the playoffs...
I miss Koivu. I hope to see him again soon !!!

Jose Theodore has been playing some excellent goaltending for the Avs lately, but only during the first 2 periods of each game. The wild seem to have his number in the 3rd periods... He gave up 2 goals on 4 shots in yesterday's game !!


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Big win over the Avs in OT last night. Great game for the Wild and an impressive 3rd period / OT.
> Game 4 tonight...


I don't think I can name one guy on the Wild. They look very good, but they never seem to go deep in the playoffs.

Oh, and Sorry Dannyboy.


----------



## Nick G

i went to DC to a caps flyers game earlier in the season, and noticed something between then and the other night.
funny thing about caps fans, during the regular season?
THERE ARENT ANY.
that place had 5 flyers fans for every cap fan.
then the other night, everyone and their mother was there wavin those gay red towels.


----------



## mori0174

If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely. There are plenty of quality players who are not small names in the league. The first time the Wild made the playoffs they went to the western conference finals. Last year they lost in the first round. They havent been a team long enough to never seem to make it far! They have this series in hand, just watch.


----------



## ICEE

lets go red wings lets go


----------



## a-ronn

mori0174 said:


> If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely. There are plenty of quality players who are not small names in the league. The first time the Wild made the playoffs they went to the western conference finals. Last year they lost in the first round. They havent been a team long enough to never seem to make it far! They have this series in hand, just watch.


the Wild are a very underrated team and is one of the best hockey markets in hockey. Probly the best one in the U.S.A They are great defensivly and have a good goalie. They can also put the puck in the net when pushed against the wall as shown in the series this year.


----------



## Fargo

mori0174 said:


> If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely.


No, I just don't follow the Wild that closely. I agree with you they're an underrated team, but they have their hands full right now. Every game has gone into overtime. Let's see if they take control tonight.


----------



## Nick G

flyers better keep their foot on the throat of the caps man, ten more minutes to not allow two goals. i hope they do it.


----------



## Nick G

flyers hang on to win.
what a game.









^^pretty much i feel the same way


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> DUDE!
> 
> Canucks just fired Dave Nonis!!! i was so sick of that fat bastard.


The fat bastard who pulled off the most lopsided trade in NHL history (arguably), and built a team that accumulated more points last season then they ever have?

I wouldn't have pulled the plug on him...maybe you guys are going for Burke or something....or maybe for JFJ


----------



## Moondemon

HABS WIN !!!!!!

Boston is playing some very good hockey i must say, but Price is golden. If you want to win the cup, you must have an amazing goaltender and Price is our man in Mtl !!


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> flyers hang on to win.
> what a game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^pretty much i feel the same way


Washington is showing inexperience. They have lots of talent and a lot of poor defense. This series should really be 3-0 barring that 1st game collapse. Then again, all Washington has to do is steal one tommorrow and they have home ice again. Richards is arguabley among the best young 2-way players in the game. That guy does everything. It's nice having a GM who doesn't accept losing. They hit rock bottom last year, and he made a about a dozen moves.


----------



## Kyle2154

ICEE said:


> lets go red wings lets go


...

LETS GO RED WINGS LETS GO!!


----------



## mori0174

Fargo said:


> If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely.


No, I just don't follow the Wild that closely. I agree with you they're an underrated team, but they have their hands full right now. Every game has gone into overtime. Let's see if they take control tonight.
[/quote]

Last night was terrible, just terrible. I hope they get it together for thursday. I was absolutely shocked that their play could nose dive that quickly.


----------



## Guest

mori0174 said:


> If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely.


No, I just don't follow the Wild that closely. I agree with you they're an underrated team, but they have their hands full right now. Every game has gone into overtime. Let's see if they take control tonight.
[/quote]

Last night was terrible, just terrible. I hope they get it together for thursday. I was absolutely shocked that their play could nose dive that quickly.








[/quote]

Yea, even I, the most hated man in Minnisota, was surprised that the Avs won that game with such vigor.


----------



## mori0174

DannyBoy17 said:


> If you cannot name one guy on the wild then you must not follow the NHL very closely.


No, I just don't follow the Wild that closely. I agree with you they're an underrated team, but they have their hands full right now. Every game has gone into overtime. Let's see if they take control tonight.
[/quote]

Last night was terrible, just terrible. I hope they get it together for thursday. I was absolutely shocked that their play could nose dive that quickly.








[/quote]

Yea, even I, the most hated man in Minnisota, was surprised that the Avs won that game with such vigor.
[/quote]

I was about to relinquish your status until I saw that you don't know how to spell the name of my beloved state!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Umm Danny.

Are the Penguins still a very overrated team, or are the Senators just that bad?

*SSSSSWWWWWWEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP!!!*

BOOYA!!


----------



## Sheppard




----------



## Nick G

congrats dippy, it seems that you guys made that look easy.
hope to see you down the road


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> congrats dippy, it seems that you guys made that look easy.
> hope to see you down the road


Thank you Nick

Oh, I'm quite sure it will get tough down the road to
Lord Stanley.
May the best team win!


----------



## Fargo

I said from the start that Pittsburgh is building a Stanley Cup calibre team and that Ottowa is on the down-slide, from coaching on down to the goalie. Penguins will come out of the conference this year, although I'll pray for a miracle that it's the Flyers.


----------



## Moondemon

Habs should finish off the Bruins tonight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Flames are letting me down...... they better tighten up tonight and take this series back


----------



## Nick G

on my way to lunch just now, i saw brendan shanahan driving in a topless porsche outside msg. 
driving on his cellphone....
guess if u are famous u can get away with that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

in canada everyone drives on their cell phones........... i try to stay away from the blonde women applying makeup and talking on the phone while steering with their knee.

thats cool that you spotted him you should have told him to let the devils win because ive got Parise in my pool haha


----------



## Nick G

they are cracking down on cellphones while driving here, at least in north jersey they are... thank god.
but yeah, if it was any other ranger i might have yelled obsceneties (sp) but i like shanahan, so i just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

shanahan is alright, avery on the other hand i dont think he would have the top down on his car HAHA


----------



## Nick G

in NYC he would, they love him here, i hear them on the radio praising him all day, it makes me sick.
but if i saw avery in the car, i woulda told him what i thought.


----------



## dorianc204

Hey are the Winnipeg Jets still in the playoffs??? ooooh wait.... i guess im 12yr to late WOOOOOH GO JETS THERE COMING BACK TO WINNIPEG!!!!







nah im jk well never see em again


----------



## waldron

the cup will never be in ottawa nottawa lol


----------



## Nick G

go FLYERS tonight.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> go FLYERS tonight.


Habs get smoked 3 goals in there last 3 games not a good look for the high scoreing habs. Going into overtime philly Caps what a joke of a call at the end of a game against the caps that should have been a philly pently if anything !


----------



## Guest

Go Ottawa! Wooooo

La LA LALAA LA LA!


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> go FLYERS tonight.


Habs get smoked 3 goals in there last 3 games not a good look for the high scoreing habs. Going into overtime philly *Caps what a joke of a call at the end of a game against the caps that should have been a philly pently if anything !*
[/quote]
agreed
but ill take it


----------



## Nick G

this game is intense.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> go FLYERS tonight.


Habs get smoked 3 goals in there last 3 games not a good look for the high scoreing habs. Going into overtime philly *Caps what a joke of a call at the end of a game against the caps that should have been a philly pently if anything !*
[/quote]
agreed
but ill take it
[/quote]

This is what hockey is about right here this game is amazing regardles who wins. Both tenders standing on there head, big hits back and fourth chances on the edge of my seat the whole game . And for the first time ive seen all season the refs are lettting them play which is awsome. I dont know who decided powerplays where more exciting then 5 on 5 hockey.


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> go FLYERS tonight.


Habs get smoked 3 goals in there last 3 games not a good look for the high scoreing habs. Going into overtime philly *Caps what a joke of a call at the end of a game against the caps that should have been a philly pently if anything !*
[/quote]
agreed
but ill take it
[/quote]

This is what hockey is about right here this game is amazing regardles who wins. Both tenders standing on there head, big hits back and fourth chances on the edge of my seat the whole game . And for the first time ive seen all season the refs are lettting them play which is awsome. I dont know who decided powerplays where more exciting then 5 on 5 hockey.
[/quote]
i agree, every time they are near biron, my heart is pounding. 
someone is going to be a hero fo sho.


----------



## Nick G

ill bet if they always played like this, there would be a LOT more injuries.
but tonight, its AWESOME.


----------



## Nick G

LETS GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nothing i can post on here will represent my excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hell yeah knuble.

huet is nasty though, some of those saves in the second OT were nasty.

HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> LETS GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nothing i can post on here will represent my excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hell yeah knuble.
> 
> huet is nasty though, some of those saves in the second OT were nasty.
> 
> HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH


MY hats goes off to huet and biron Huet has been one of my favorit goalies for a long time now. To all the sports panelest who are always saying huet and biron would be good back ups but not starters do not know what they are talking about. One thing with huet this series he always lets in 1 or 2 early goals which is a back breaker for his team. Great game tonight keeping my fingers crossed for the flames tonight.


----------



## Nick G

hell yeah flames.
iginla is the man.

and i agree, the panelists usually have no clue what they are talking about... in any sport


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> Go Ottawa! Wooooo
> 
> La LA LALAA LA LA!












At any rate, enjoy the rest of the playoffs Danny!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> I said from the start that *Pittsburgh is building a Stanley Cup calibre team *and that Ottowa is on the down-slide, from coaching on down to the goalie. Penguins will come out of the conference this year, although I'll pray for a miracle that it's the Flyers.


It's nice to see Fleury come out as a world class goalie after his high ankle sprain. The coaching for Pgh has been superb as well. The whole team played so disciplined. This team is hungry. I hope the layover doesn't hurt their intense momentum.
The 2 rookies Kris LeTang and Ty Kennedy have been brilliant. Dupuis is all over the place, Hossa broke his post season rut, Malkin and Crosby want to be the best scorers in the league--Malone is having a career season, Conklin was tied with Fleury for MVP.
I can go on.. 
Stall is dominating, Laraque's holding the puck for 3 mins behind opponents net and making centering passes.. Ruutu is hitting hard and scoring goals.. What about Gonchar, and Gill? Orpic laying down the law around the net.. 
Shoot, I didn't even mention what Sikora and Talbot have been doing
I'm excited to see what happens with this team..

GO PENGUINS


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> MY hats goes off to huet and biron Huet has been one of my favorit goalies for a long time now. To all the sports panelest who are always saying huet and biron would be good back ups but not starters do not know what they are talking about. *One thing with huet this series he always lets in 1 or 2 early goals which is a back breaker for his team.* Great game tonight keeping my fingers crossed for the flames tonight.


Those early goals are normally the result of the Capitals defense. They have really fast finesse forwards, but those forwards lapse on defense time and again. They are also over playing Ovechkin. The Flyers are so deep at forward they don't have to overplay anybody. Washington has the tools to become a great team, but they'll have to do what the Penguins are doing this year and fortify the defense. I actually thought they would beat the Flyers in 6, but had no idea just how good Philly is.


----------



## Moondemon

Wow, Mtl got punished by the Bruins... who clearly wanted the win ! It wont be easy saturday in Boston, but i hope we bounce back !

But the best game yesterday was the Phili-Washington game. I started listening to it after the Mtl game was over. I saw the last few minutes of the 3rd and the 2 overtimes. WOW !!! That was intense !! Carzy fun game to watch ! That's what playoff hockey is all about. When you look at a game like that one, there's no other sport that can match with hockey !


----------



## Nick G

^^i agree, that overtime was brutal man, no other sport matches that excitement, and back and forthness.


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> But the best game yesterday was the Phili-Washington game. I started listening to it after the Mtl game was over. I saw the last few minutes of the 3rd and the 2 overtimes. WOW !!! That was intense !! Carzy fun game to watch ! That's what playoff hockey is all about. When you look at a game like that one, there's no other sport that can match with hockey !


People who write off hockey are just plain ignorant. These are the best athletes in the world. I never thought a team could look so good losing as Washington did.


----------



## Guest

Craig Rivet is awesome...did you guys see the clip of him after game 4?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

flames are taking it to 7


----------



## Kyle2154

Red wings better not







this up against Nashville.

Imagine winning the presidents cup and getting knocked out first round...


----------



## r1dermon

how amazing is this bruins thing? lol. boston pretty much wrote them off this year and they're actually holding their own against a damn good opponent. good luck to the bruins.


----------



## Moondemon

Kyle2154 said:


> Red wings better not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this up against Nashville.
> 
> Imagine winning the presidents cup and getting knocked out first round...


It won't be their year, just because of their goaltending situation. Hasek and Osgood are too old and they're not playing like they used to.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Moondemon said:


> Red wings better not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this up against Nashville.
> 
> Imagine winning the presidents cup and getting knocked out first round...


It won't be their year, just because of their goaltending situation. Hasek and Osgood are too old and they're not playing like they used to.
[/quote]
no, osgood is amazing.  hasek just has his up and downs....quite frequently. he bitches in the locker-room to be the starter all the time, hopefully babcock will put ozzy in tonight since he has earned it all year.


----------



## Fargo

Kyle2154 said:


> Red wings better not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this up against Nashville.
> 
> Imagine winning the presidents cup and getting knocked out first round...


It wouldn't be the first time. I really thought the Sharks were coming out of the conference, but the more I watch Dallas I'm convinced they're now the best team. Turco looks unbeatable.


----------



## Moondemon

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> Red wings better not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this up against Nashville.
> 
> Imagine winning the presidents cup and getting knocked out first round...


It won't be their year, just because of their goaltending situation. Hasek and Osgood are too old and they're not playing like they used to.
[/quote]
no, osgood is amazing. hasek just has his up and downs....quite frequently. he bitches in the locker-room to be the starter all the time, hopefully babcock will put ozzy in tonight since he has earned it all year.
[/quote]

It was confirmed yesterday that Osgood will play tonight.


----------



## ChilDawg

Good grief...I might have to start watching hockey again as ya'll are making it sound exciting! I think I even get Vs....


----------



## MONGO 

ChilDawg said:


> Good grief...I might have to start watching hockey again as ya'll are making it sound exciting! I think I even get Vs....


----------



## ChilDawg

Thank you. I know I'm late to the party, but I wasn't much of a hockey fan growing up (grew up in a household where we loved baseball, football, basketball and soccer)...I watched Conference Finals and Stanley Cups, though, but I gave up on hockey when Bettman tried to kill it off a few years back. I have played some of the old NHL video games by EA and loved them quite a bit, so I think I'm ready to get back in!


----------



## Nick G

so pick a team, grab a beer and saddle up!


----------



## MONGO 

ChilDawg said:


> Thank you. I know I'm late to the party, but I wasn't much of a hockey fan growing up (grew up in a household where we loved baseball, football, basketball and soccer)...I watched Conference Finals and Stanley Cups, though, but I gave up on hockey when Bettman tried to kill it off a few years back. I have played some of the old NHL video games by EA and loved them quite a bit, so I think I'm ready to get back in!


Support the Rangers!


----------



## ChilDawg

I actually have a team, but they're in the West...I'm a Minnesotan at heart, so I gotsta go with the Wild.


----------



## Nick G

well, they need as many fans as they can get facing elimination tomorrow.
they are a good, underrated team. i hope they make it out of that series, but i love forsberg, so either way, ill be happy with whoever wins that series.


----------



## MONGO 

ChilDawg said:


> I actually have a team, but they're in the West...I'm a Minnesotan at heart, so I gotsta go with the Wild.


----------



## mori0174

Nick G said:


> well, they need as many fans as they can get facing elimination tomorrow.
> they are a good, underrated team. i hope they make it out of that series, but i love forsberg, so either way, ill be happy with whoever wins that series.


You love forsberg?







Him and Smyth attempt to turn the ice into a lake each game with their tears!


----------



## a-ronn

i really wanna see the preds upset the wings tonight and in the series. I love going for the dogss.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> i really wanna see the preds upset the wings tonight and in the series. I love going for the dogss.


Yeah, well, it's 1-0 wings right now...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Kyle2154 said:


> i really wanna see the preds upset the wings tonight and in the series. I love going for the dogss.


Yeah, well, it's 1-0 wings right now...








[/quote]
hell yea and we are still holding up. its good seeing how much of the game the wings are controlling and how physical we are getting. stuart was a pretty good pick-up for us


----------



## Kyle2154

Hockey is so nerve racking, especially at 1-0, I can't help but wince every time the blast a shot at us.

I hope we pull it off...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nashville ties Wings with 40 sec left!!


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nashville ties Wings with 40 sec left!!


53-20 shots after the third ellis is playing amazing.


----------



## Kyle2154

That was terrible...they were all just chanting "Ozzy!" with 2 minutes to go, then all of the sudden...1-1


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Never know who's gonna win a game like that

You do have to admit, Ellis is keeping them alive lol

Rangers SMOKE the Devils tonight. Jagr on fire

EDIT:
Wings FTW! whoa nice ending for the Wings


----------



## a-ronn

im feeling bad for ellis right now i though nashville would come out harder then that


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

leave it to the mule to finish off the game and score for the wings in OT


----------



## Fargo

ChilDawg said:


> Rangers SMOKE the Devils tonight. Jagr on fire


Jagr wears depends.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Sheppard

Yup Devils are finished.

And Washingtion/Philly is starting at 1pm ET. 
My prediciton..Ovie puts on a good show but the Flyers get the W.


----------



## Sheppard

Sheppard said:


> Yup Devils are finished.
> 
> And Washingtion/Philly is starting at 1pm ET.
> My prediciton..Ovie puts on a good show but the *Caps* get the W.


Fixed lol


----------



## mori0174

Wild facing elimination tonight. They are 7-2 in those games in the playoffs, so we'll see. I'm not ready for the Wild to be done!


----------



## a-ronn

i wanna see boston tie this up and go into game 7 WAshington win tonight to get back in the series. I wanna see some game 7s here


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

mori0174 said:


> Wild facing elimination tonight. They are 7-2 in those games in the playoffs, so we'll see. I'm not ready for the Wild to be done!


fa sho


----------



## Fargo

Philly forgot to play with a sense of urgency. They better close it out on Monday.


----------



## Fargo

OMG what a great game!!!!! Bruins playing with alot of heart tonight.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> OMG what a great game!!!!! Bruins playing with alot of heart tonight.


Bruins got way more heart and determination then the habs. These guys just will not go away. Habs fans must be shitting there pants. Bruins score 10 goals in 2 game and Price looks very rattled in the net. This was supposed to be an easy series and habs blow a 3-1 lead. Id say bruins definitly have the edge in game 7.


----------



## Moondemon

I'm too pissed to write something now... besides f*ck !!!


----------



## MONGO 

That was an amazing game... good job Bruins.


----------



## Fargo

Savard is definitely one of the top playmakers in the game. Every time he touches the puck he creates an opportunity. Game 7 could go either way, but I hope Boston wins so Philly won't have to play the Habs, who own them.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Savard is definitely one of the top playmakers in the game. Every time he touches the puck he creates an opportunity. Game 7 could go either way, but I hope Boston wins so Philly won't have to play the Habs, who own them.


I think your getting a little ahead of yourself with philly lol. IF they do not close the caps out at home they will probly loose the series. Philly is playing great hockey, but huet hast been heating up and will be hard to beat. We will see what happens.


----------



## Moondemon

I'll be so dissapointed if the habs loose tomorrow's game !
I'm still pissed at yesterday's lost.

Kessel is Boston's man; not Savard. I still don't undetstand how he missed 3 games in this series.

..and what about Lucic, a 19 year old (rookie i think..)
He's been compared to Cam Neely.. wow !


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> I'll be so dissapointed if the habs loose tomorrow's game !
> I'm still pissed at yesterday's lost.
> 
> Kessel is Boston's man; not Savard. I still don't undetstand how he missed 3 games in this series.
> 
> ..and what about Lucic, a 19 year old (rookie i think..)
> He's been compared to Cam Neely.. wow !


There is one plus for the habs last game they actually scored more then one goal. Maby they can build on this. The habs played poorly all series and IMO are lucky to be in game 7 right now. IF they were against a better team they would have been out awhile ago. I would not mind seeing boston go through I like seeing underdogs win expecially a team that works as hard as boston. Habs are just getting out worked in every situation in the game. They will have to bring everything they got to beat boston tommorow.


----------



## Kyle2154

From center ICE!

Go Wings!


----------



## MONGO 

that was pretty crazy


----------



## Kyle2154

OH YEAH!

GOOD NIGHT NASHVILLE!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i wish they would play hasek again............ like f*ck he is my goalie in my pool........ oh and i have datsyuk and rafalski moving on........

lost spezza and praise so far


----------



## Kemper1989

Calgary and San Jose tonight, any predictions?


----------



## MONGO 

san jose :nod:


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i wish they would play hasek again............ like f*ck he is my goalie in my pool........ oh and i have datsyuk and rafalski moving on........
> 
> lost spezza and praise so far


Wow you took hasek probly one of the worst playoff pool picks ive seen. Hasek is terrible and has been all season. IF this was 5-6 years ago good choice. Probly the last tender i would even think of taking. Every shot at him has a chance to go in. He will be lucky to see another game this year or even in his career. You mines well count him as a loss lol.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> i wish they would play hasek again............ like f*ck he is my goalie in my pool........ oh and i have datsyuk and rafalski moving on........
> 
> lost spezza and praise so far


Wow you took hasek probly one of the worst playoff pool picks ive seen. Hasek is terrible and has been all season. IF this was 5-6 years ago good choice. Probly the last tender i would even think of taking. Every shot at him has a chance to go in. He will be lucky to see another game this year or even in his career. You mines well count him as a loss lol.
[/quote]

Actually Hasek and Osgood gave up the exact same amount of goals and had virtually the same record in the regular season.

Picking any Red Wing is a good pool pick.

He's old like ya say, but the guy is/was still good.


----------



## a-ronn

Goals against do not mean anything its the save percentage that matters. If you have a 4.00 GAA and a 930 % save percentage that is still great goaltending. Hasek just barley finished the season with 900 % on the top team in the league which is brutal a 900 save percentage is just average in the NHL. To have a 900 save percentage on the best team is not good at all. The guy sucks and has nothing left in the tank. He should have stayed retired. Basically the Redwings like to sign washed up tenders and hope they have one more great season. They do this because this wash ups do not cost alot to sign and they can spend alot more money on players. Redwings will not win the cup do to weak goaltending. Although osgood has been good so far.


----------



## Kyle2154

Osgood Regular season SV% = .914
Hasek Regular season SV% = .902

I think you exaggerate the difference a little bit.

I also think you overestimate Osgood a little. If Osgood were a 'great' goalie then yeah, Hasek should have stayed retired, however Osgood is not 'great'.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> Osgood Regular season SV% = .914
> Hasek Regular season SV% = .902
> 
> I think you exaggerate the difference a little bit.
> 
> I also think you overestimate Osgood a little. If Osgood were a 'great' goalie then yeah, Hasek should have stayed retired, however Osgood is not 'great'.


I never once said osgood was great. I think the Wings goaltending is weak all around. The wings are a great team with bad goaltending and it will cost them in the end. I do think osgood is definitly the better of the 2 goalies but he is not great by a long shot. IF i was going on a cup run i would not want eaither one.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> Osgood Regular season SV% = .914
> Hasek Regular season SV% = .902
> 
> I think you exaggerate the difference a little bit.
> 
> I also think you overestimate Osgood a little. If Osgood were a 'great' goalie then yeah, Hasek should have stayed retired, however Osgood is not 'great'.


I never once said osgood was great. I think the Wings goaltending is weak all around. The wings are a great team with bad goaltending and it will cost them in the end. I do think osgood is definitly the better of the 2 goalies but he is not great by a long shot. IF i was going on a cup run i would not want eaither one.
[/quote]

It is sort of a cop out to claim the best team won't win the cup. There are still going to be 8 teams left, and even though the Wings are the best they probably only have like a 35% chance or so of winning it all.

However statistically if your so sure, then place your bets in Vegas on every other team, it will pay off.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> Osgood Regular season SV% = .914
> Hasek Regular season SV% = .902
> 
> I think you exaggerate the difference a little bit.
> 
> I also think you overestimate Osgood a little. If Osgood were a 'great' goalie then yeah, Hasek should have stayed retired, however Osgood is not 'great'.


I never once said osgood was great. I think the Wings goaltending is weak all around. The wings are a great team with bad goaltending and it will cost them in the end. I do think osgood is definitly the better of the 2 goalies but he is not great by a long shot. IF i was going on a cup run i would not want eaither one.
[/quote]

It is sort of a cop out to claim the best team won't win the cup. There are still going to be 8 teams left, and even though the Wings are the best they probably only have like a 35% chance or so of winning it all.

However statistically if your so sure, then place your bets in Vegas on every other team, it will pay off.
[/quote]

Im not saying that as a cop out at all. Usually the Stanly cup winner has great goaltending that make the big saves in key situations. Redwings do not have that. Im not thinking of the percentages of them winning when i say they will not win the cup. Im thinking of there goaltending situation that wont be able to get it done, and all the other team who have awsome goaltending.


----------



## Moondemon

Detroit's goaltending situation is awfull. Rumours are floating around that they're searching for a new number 1 goalie for next year...


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Detroit's goaltending situation is awfull. Rumours are floating around that they're searching for a new number 1 goalie for next year...


Well they dont need to look any further then the man in nashville dan ellis. Who is a free agent at the end of this year. Dan Ellis is going to be a star in this league and honestly who wants to stay in nashville.


----------



## a-ronn

a-ronn said:


> Detroit's goaltending situation is awfull. Rumours are floating around that they're searching for a new number 1 goalie for next year...


Well they dont need to look any further then the man in nashville dan ellis. Who is a free agent at the end of this year. Dan Ellis is going to be a star in this league and honestly who wants to stay in nashville.
[/quote]

YEssssssss ducks are toast i was scared there for a bit


----------



## Sheppard

Calgary played a great game. I'm looking forward to the game 7's this week. Boston vs MTL tommorow night. Tuesday Flames and Sharks! YESSSSS!!!

I'll be happy if the Flames move on to round 2


----------



## Fargo

Wild one and done again.

Boston/Montreal - can't wait. Flyers better finish tonight.


----------



## ChilDawg

Yeah, I can't get Vs.

<-----So bummed.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Wild one and done again.
> 
> Boston/Montreal - can't wait. *Flyers better finish tonight*.


yeah man
i dont want that series to go back to washington.


----------



## Moondemon

I'm stressed out for tonight's game... just like the majority of the people in my province.


----------



## r1dermon

Fargo said:


> Savard is definitely one of the top playmakers in the game. Every time he touches the puck he creates an opportunity. Game 7 could go either way, but I hope Boston wins so Philly won't have to play the Habs, who own them.


habs went 12-0 against the bruins this season, now look where they are. hopefully the B's can pull it out, hell even if they lose in the second round i'll be happy as sh*t just that they made it there. go bruins!


----------



## Guest

There r1dermon, we can actually both root for a Boston team


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Wild one and done again.
> 
> Boston/Montreal - can't wait. Flyers better finish tonight.


Tonight is the flyers game 7 they need to win. I hopes Caps can pull it out. I am Canadian but i am a huge Tim thomas fan, he is the most under rated goalie in the league. I hope Boston can pull it off, but i really dont care eaither way.


----------



## Nick G

i want boston to win fo sho,
flyers have a much better chance against the bruins, god willing they make it past the caps, and the probability of doing that drops if we dont win tonight.
go flyers and go boston.

what are your guys thoughts on teams, like pittsburgh having the layover in between series. you think the lull hurts them? 
would you rather have your team, in the playoffs, have these layovers, or not. i think it can be benefitial(sp) either way. the teams that go to seven games are still hungry when the next series begins, and will get out to a quicker jump, but then again, if they just had a week sitting around practicing, they can go the distance easier. 
what are your guys thoughts?


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> i want boston to win fo sho,
> flyers have a much better chance against the bruins, god willing they make it past the caps, and the probability of doing that drops if we dont win tonight.
> go flyers and go boston.
> 
> what are your guys thoughts on teams, like pittsburgh having the layover in between series. you think the lull hurts them?
> would you rather have your team, in the playoffs, have these layovers, or not. i think it can be benefitial(sp) either way. the teams that go to seven games are still hungry when the next series begins, and will get out to a quicker jump, but then again, if they just had a week sitting around practicing, they can go the distance easier.
> what are your guys thoughts?


Well ive played high levels of hockey my whole lifee. With that long of a layoff it definitly makes you rusty, but not for long. Pengs will be rusty for a period or 2 thats it. Pengs were not tested by the sens at all. So we will see when a team like the rangers play them. I honestly think the Rangers can beat them. Bruins vs philly would be an amazing physical series, but I would not be to sure the bruins would be any easier then the Habs. Bruins are a team with alot of heart and have nothing to loose. They will be very tough for philly, But lets goooo caps tonight.


----------



## Nick G

^^yeah i see what your saying
cept for the caps part.
go philly. 
tonight will be a good night for hockey.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Savard is definitely one of the top playmakers in the game. Every time he touches the puck he creates an opportunity. Game 7 could go either way, but I hope Boston wins so Philly won't have to play the Habs, who own them.


habs went 12-0 against the bruins this season, now look where they are. hopefully the B's can pull it out, hell even if they lose in the second round i'll be happy as sh*t just that they made it there. go bruins!
[/quote]

I'm beginning to think Boston might be tougher than Montreal as well. Those guys are playing under no pressure at all since they're so young and not expected to go that far. They've already had a successful season. But then again there's homeice with Boston and the Flyers have a bad history in Montreal.


----------



## Guest

Nick G said:


> i want boston to win fo sho,
> flyers have a much better chance against the bruins, god willing they make it past the caps, and the probability of doing that drops if we dont win tonight.
> go flyers and go boston.


_If_ the Flyers advance, they won't have to worry about the Bruins. They will have to take out the Rangers first, who in my opinion are favourites in the division.

I'm going for a Pens vs Flames SC final. Go Pens! Go Flames!


----------



## a-ronn

DannyBoy17 said:


> i want boston to win fo sho,
> flyers have a much better chance against the bruins, god willing they make it past the caps, and the probability of doing that drops if we dont win tonight.
> go flyers and go boston.


_If_ the Flyers advance, they won't have to worry about the Bruins. They will have to take out the Rangers first, who in my opinion are favourites in the division.

I'm going for a Pens vs Flames SC final. Go Pens! Go Flames!
[/quote]

I hate the pens but love the flames. You are 100 % right Rangers are being over looked . They have a great team all around and can definitly go to the cup finals.


----------



## stevepedersen

When the flames win game 7 on sunday look out they are going to win the cup, just like the hurricanes and ducks. a couple of years after their cinderrela run to the cup finals.


----------



## Guest

I don't know...Dallas is looking tough. The Ducks weren't pushovers, they just looked bad against a very efficient offense.


----------



## a-ronn

DannyBoy17 said:


> I don't know...Dallas is looking tough. The Ducks weren't pushovers, they just looked bad against a very efficient offense.


I got Dallas on my futures there looking awsome and are also getting over looked


----------



## Nick G

BALLS
they arent showing the flyers game on vs
what the f*ck dude


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> BALLS
> they arent showing the flyers game on vs
> what the f*ck dude


If you cannot watch the game atleast watch the real time score clock on nhl.com


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

they are even showing the flyers game here in toronto lol on TSN

flames did me proud!!!!!

habs are up 1-0 go frogs go


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they are even showing the flyers game here in toronto lol on TSN
> 
> flames did me proud!!!!!
> 
> habs are up 1-0 go frogs go


They have played almost every playoff game so far in canada.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

3-0 Montreal mid 3rd.. Congrats Mtl fans

what a game!


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> they are even showing the flyers game here in toronto lol on TSN
> 
> flames did me proud!!!!!
> 
> habs are up 1-0 go frogs go


They have played almost every playoff game so far in canada.
[/quote]
yeah, canada is a lot bigger on hockey than down here. it sucks, my friend was in canada during hockey season, and he said its on all the channels. i was amazed
here its all about reality TV, it sucks balls.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> they are even showing the flyers game here in toronto lol on TSN
> 
> flames did me proud!!!!!
> 
> habs are up 1-0 go frogs go


They have played almost every playoff game so far in canada.
[/quote]
yeah, canada is a lot bigger on hockey than down here. it sucks, my friend was in canada during hockey season, and he said its on all the channels. i was amazed
here its all about reality TV, it sucks balls.
[/quote]

hahaha trust me were all about the reality shows as well. Flyers loose and OVY answers the bell. All i heard after game 4 was the canadian players are showing up the russians. Everyone thought the euorpean players on the caps would fold like cheap tent. They could have called it quits after being down 3-1 and after being down 2-0 tonight. They are showing a ton of heart. Biron was great but huet was that much better. Caps and Flames win tommorow $603 in my bank cant wait for the games tommorow. Go caps Go flames !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon

f*ck YEAH !!!!! 5-0 !!! WOOHOOO !!!

How about Carey Price ??? WOW ! I'm so glad the Habs made him the 5th pick a few years ago.
The habs showed their real colors tonight. Bring on the Rangers or the Flyers now !!!

I hope the Flyers win, cuz the Rangers played too well against the habs this season..

I'm so happy !!!

WOOHOO !!!


----------



## Sheppard

Great game by the habs tonight.

Price, wow what can I say that kid was born to play.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> f*ck YEAH !!!!! 5-0 !!! WOOHOOO !!!
> 
> How about Carey Price ??? WOW ! I'm so glad the Habs made him the 5th pick a few years ago.
> The habs showed their real colors tonight. Bring on the Rangers or the Flyers now !!!
> 
> I hope the Flyers win, cuz the Rangers played too well against the habs this season..
> 
> I'm so happy !!!
> 
> WOOHOO !!!


Habs will loose to the rangers


----------



## Moondemon

a-ronn said:


> f*ck YEAH !!!!! 5-0 !!! WOOHOOO !!!
> 
> How about Carey Price ??? WOW ! I'm so glad the Habs made him the 5th pick a few years ago.
> The habs showed their real colors tonight. Bring on the Rangers or the Flyers now !!!
> 
> I hope the Flyers win, cuz the Rangers played too well against the habs this season..
> 
> I'm so happy !!!
> 
> WOOHOO !!!


Habs will loose to the rangers
[/quote]

You really hate my habs, don't you ?? hehehe








So, you think the Flyers will loose the 7th game ? I hope not ! 
The Rangers would give the habs a lot of trouble , I must admit !

by the way, the Habs were not even supposed to be in the playoffs, according to the ''pros'' in the begginning of the year... Most said that they'd finish around the 13th spot in the East. Talk about underdogs who achieved great things... and great things will continue to happend !


----------



## MONGO 

Congrats to the Habs!









Boston good job on taking them 7 games in a great series.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

that was a pansy series go watch the flames and sharks and you will see a good series


----------



## MONGO 

Im going with the Sharks and Caps tomorrow.


----------



## TobiasRieper

GO! FLAMES! GO!


----------



## Moondemon

Again, a great victory by the habs, but things in Montreal turned ugly afterwards. Some people started a riot. I don't really get it, but in 1986 and 1993 when the Habs won their last 2 cups, major riots happened. Now, only after the first round, some people started to break everything.... sad...

Here are a few pictures...

http://galeriedephotos.cyberpresse.ca/inde...a=4640&m=cp


----------



## Nick G

stupid flyers.
never able to finish the job.
they better do it tonight



Moondemon said:


> Again, a great victory by the habs, but things in Montreal turned ugly afterwards. Some people started a riot. I don't really get it, but in 1986 and 1993 when the Habs won their last 2 cups, major riots happened. Now, only after the first round, some people started to break everything.... sad...
> 
> Here are a few pictures...
> 
> http://galeriedephotos.cyberpresse.ca/inde...a=4640&m=cp


damn thats crazy.
i dont understand "our team won, lets burn sh*t"
makes no sense to me, u guys are crazy about hockey, but thats just stupid.


----------



## Moondemon

Yes it is stupid !

I think that most of the people who participated in does riots don't really care about hockey. They're just ''using'' the crowd effect to achieve thei goal of pissing off the police and stealing stuff... As a tax payer, it pissed me off knowing that my taxes will be used to buy new police cars and stuff...


----------



## Nick G

yeah thats 100 percent understandable.
eff that dude, i would be pissed as well.
well, at least........ you team won. congrats about that.
sucks that people had to overshadow a good thing with a bad thing.


----------



## Moondemon

Seems that most of those kids were at a WuTang Clan concert yesterday. When the show ended, people were already celebrating in the streets. The 2 crowds mixed and sh*t happened !


----------



## MONGO 

It reminds me of the riots going on after the Canucks lost in 94.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1994_Stanley_Cup_riot


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> stupid flyers.
> never able to finish the job.
> they better do it tonight


When they were on the power play up 2-0, I thought that if they scored one more that would seal it, but the Caps held out and regained the momentum. I never saw a Flyer team die so instantly before in my life. Idon't know if it was a coaching fiasco or just plain being outplayed. It looks very bleak tonight. Game 7 in hostile territory is never a good thing.


----------



## Nick G

i agree fargo.
someone has to take the reigns.
if we can score first a few times, keep the crowd quiet, and play defense like we are capable, we will be good.
but im not going to bne surprised if we awakened ovetchkin and he scores five times.
i just hope they play the game tonight on vs.


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> i just hope they play the game tonight on vs.


Yes it should be aired...

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/1746...icleWrapper.tpl


----------



## Nick G

oh true, the flames game is on at ten here tonight.
sweet.
so i can watch, either go to bed extatic, or totally pissed.
gotta love hockey.


----------



## Mettle

Another news story about the Montreal riots...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/stor...080422/20080422

It's funny. "Our team one - let's smash windows, steal shoes and burn cop cars! YA!"









I know a lot of morons just use it as an excuse now... but it's still amusing.

Moondemon - some of those pics you linked to are insane.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> oh true, the flames game is on at ten here tonight.
> sweet.
> so i can watch, either go to bed extatic, or totally pissed.
> gotta love hockey.


Try to keep in mind that the Flyers were the worst team in the league last year and have turned around considerably. I know it won't ease the pain if they blow a 3-1, but I still have my reservations about Stevens and would not be surprised that if in the event of a choke-job Holmgren decides to can him. Whenever teams can't hold a big lead, there has to be some coaching problems involved, even if it's just keeping control over the players.


----------



## Guest

Predictions anyone? I am going to take WAS 4-3, Ovechkin 2 goals.


----------



## MONGO 

4-2... Caps


----------



## Moondemon

Let's go FLYERS !!!
I don't want to see the Rangers play against the Habs... I'll say Flyers 5-3


----------



## Sheppard

I'll say Caps 4-2


----------



## Nick G

my heart says flyers 15-0
reality: 5-4 3OT flyers.
ovetchkin 2 goals, briere hat trick.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> f*ck YEAH !!!!! 5-0 !!! WOOHOOO !!!
> 
> How about Carey Price ??? WOW ! I'm so glad the Habs made him the 5th pick a few years ago.
> The habs showed their real colors tonight. Bring on the Rangers or the Flyers now !!!
> 
> I hope the Flyers win, cuz the Rangers played too well against the habs this season..
> 
> I'm so happy !!!
> 
> WOOHOO !!!


Habs will loose to the rangers
[/quote]

You really hate my habs, don't you ?? hehehe








So, you think the Flyers will loose the 7th game ? I hope not ! 
The Rangers would give the habs a lot of trouble , I must admit !

by the way, the Habs were not even supposed to be in the playoffs, according to the ''pros'' in the begginning of the year... Most said that they'd finish around the 13th spot in the East. Talk about underdogs who achieved great things... and great things will continue to happend !
[/quote]

Lol i dont hate the habs they just played very poorly against the bruins. If they play like they did in game one and in game 7 they should win, but the rangers have great defence great goaltending jager,dury,gomez who are all hot soo far. I will also be betting for the rangers to win it. will be a good underdog to take. The series will be very close. To the flyer fans on this board. It must be brutal to blow a 3-1 lead, but IMO the flyers have played great in the offensive zone and great on the powerplay. They have done a better job then any other team in league with shutting down OVY to this point. The thing is there forgetting about semin and backstrom. There defensive play has been brutal along with washingtons. The problem with that is washington likes this kind of offensice hockey and Huet has been great. For philly to win tonight they will have to shut the caps down definsivly and be patient for scoreing chances. Go Caps and Flames !!!!


----------



## Fargo

Yup, Washington likes the up and down play and often has defensive lapses. Take them out of their game.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Yup, Washington likes the up and down play and often has defensive lapses. Take them out of their game.


This really is the story of phillys season though. There were times were they couldnt loose and were just crushing teams. Then they go on a stretch were they couldent win if there life was on the line. Philly has had a good turn around season, but eaither way you look at up 3-1 you should win the series. Flyers have won 1 time in washington this series and probly should have one the first game. So its not a huge stretch if they do win. IF ovy,backstrom,semin and huet all come to play tonight they will be very hard to beat. This will be a great game could go eaither way. IF im a philly fan im not throwing in the towel yet, because they have played well in washington so far this series.


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> Yup, Washington likes the up and down play and often has defensive lapses. Take them out of their game.


This really is the story of phillys season though. There were times were they couldnt loose and were just crushing teams. Then they go on a stretch were they couldent win if there life was on the line. Philly has had a good turn around season, but eaither way you look at up 3-1 you should win the series. Flyers have won 1 time in washington this series and probly should have one the first game. So its not a huge stretch if they do win. IF ovy,backstrom,semin and huet all come to play tonight they will be very hard to beat. This will be a great game could go eaither way. *IF im a philly fan im not throwing in the towel yet*, because they have played well in washington so far this series.
[/quote]
i dont even know how to throw in the towel, haha. i didnt even throw the towel in last night, when they were down by 2 with 2 minutes to play (and i was hitting refresh on NHL.com over and over and over.)

but i agree with you, this has been a good turnaround year for the flyers, i just hope they can get the win tonight. extend it. i have a playoff goatee (normally i grow the beard, but with my job, i cant) and i dont want to trim it yet.

im hoping huet has an off game, pressure gets to him, or something. it sucks when you cant hate the team u are playing. i like the caps, i like their players and ovetchkin is very exciting to watch, but i hope he goes home tonight.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> Yup, Washington likes the up and down play and often has defensive lapses. Take them out of their game.


This really is the story of phillys season though. There were times were they couldnt loose and were just crushing teams. Then they go on a stretch were they couldent win if there life was on the line. Philly has had a good turn around season, but eaither way you look at up 3-1 you should win the series. Flyers have won 1 time in washington this series and probly should have one the first game. So its not a huge stretch if they do win. IF ovy,backstrom,semin and huet all come to play tonight they will be very hard to beat. This will be a great game could go eaither way. *IF im a philly fan im not throwing in the towel yet*, because they have played well in washington so far this series.
[/quote]
i dont even know how to throw in the towel, haha. i didnt even throw the towel in last night, when they were down by 2 with 2 minutes to play (and i was hitting refresh on NHL.com over and over and over.)

but i agree with you, this has been a good turnaround year for the flyers, i just hope they can get the win tonight. extend it. i have a playoff goatee (normally i grow the beard, but with my job, i cant) and i dont want to trim it yet.

im hoping huet has an off game, pressure gets to him, or something. it sucks when you cant hate the team u are playing. i like the caps, i like their players and ovetchkin is very exciting to watch, but i hope he goes home tonight.
[/quote]

Why do you refresh the page over and over ? All you have to do is open the score clock and it is an actuall score clock. Shows shots goals shows the time as it ticks down. There is only about a 5 second delay on the clock compared to the live game. Its awsome i use it for gambleing when the games are not on tv. I get like 6 score clocks going at one time. Probly the best feature on any sportting website.


----------



## Nick G

really? i thought it was like a minute or so delay.
i never use it, i never bet money on sports.
i guess i wasnt even giving it enough time.
i have used the philadelphiaflyers.com in the past and i know that is condusive to the refresh button because it doesnt auto refresh, i dont think.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> really? i thought it was like a minute or so delay.
> i never use it, i never bet money on sports.
> i guess i wasnt even giving it enough time.
> i have used the philadelphiaflyers.com in the past and i know that is condusive to the refresh button because it doesnt auto refresh, i dont think.


nono this does not refresh on its own its the actuall score clock of the game. if a shot happens a shot goes up immidetly. It gives you play by play at the bottom of the clock . For example it will say ovechkin,missed shot, slap shot. So you know what is going on as the game happens. Do you know how to open it ?

go to Nhl.com and click scores you will get a page with the scores of the day on it. To the right of each game score there is a bunch of buttons and one that says PREVIEW if the game starts a 7:00 at around 7:05 that button will change from PREVIEW to a button that says REAL TIME click the REAL TIME button and you will get the score clock and play by play action. You can also listen to the game at the same time to make it better.


----------



## Nick G

oh awesome, thanks man, i was watching something else i think.


----------



## r1dermon

hats off to the habs, they kicked our ass. bruins 0-3 all time in game 7's @mtl. arg. oh well, hell of a season for such a young developing team. tim thomas really stepped up this year and showed us what's to come.


----------



## Nick G

gotta believe

GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

I can't stand it.


----------



## Nick G

me neither, they are playing like sh*t, and that second goal the flyers scored... was total bullshit. ill take it, but if i were a caps fan, i would be (ligitimately) pissed off.


----------



## Fargo

With all the partiality the Refs have showed Ovechkin, I have no qualms about that goal. All I want is a win. The question is whether I'll be shattered yet another season. All I want this year is a 1st round win. That would complete the turnaround.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> me neither, they are playing like sh*t, and that second goal the flyers scored... was total bullshit. ill take it, but if i were a caps fan, i would be (ligitimately) pissed off.


Yea that was a f*cking joke. These refs have been brutal all game. 5-3 for philly for 2 mins in the first. First 4 min one good call second call yea whatever. Then philly hooks 2 guys down on washington no call. IF your gonna be a dick and call those hooks call them for both teams. The third i dont want any calls eaither way unless it is and obvious pently. Game 7 let these guys play 5 on 5 and let the best team win. Go Caps for the third !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

as long as we win, they can call whatever they want.


----------



## Nick G

this is so nervewracking (sp)
feel like i cant even watch haha, every time #8 has the puck, my heartrate jumps like 10 fold

OT

they are trying to give me a heart attack hahaha


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> this is so nervewracking (sp)
> feel like i cant even watch haha, every time #8 has the puck, my heartrate jumps like 10 fold
> 
> OT
> 
> they are trying to give me a heart attack hahaha


Caps dominate the third and dont score biron has been amazing. This worries be alot huet has not had much action in a while. Flyers can definitly catch him sleeping all it takes is one shot. Being a goalie myself i know how hard it is to stay in a game when ur not getting much shots and the other goalie is standing on there head. Come on CAPSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fargo

I can't stand it.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> I can't stand it.


agreed

the time is now fargo.
i cant believe they called something, but he did it twice.


----------



## Nick G

HOLY sh*t
FLYERS WIN
FLYERS WIN
FLYERS WIN

I JUST SCREAMED SO LOUD WHEN HE SCORED THAT THAT I WOKE UP MY NEIGHBORS, THEY CAME UP TO MAKE SURE WE WERE OK.
WOW
WHAT A WAY TO WIN.
ok, no more caps lock.
wow.
gotta give it to the caps fans though, still applauding their team even after the flyers win. thats something you wouldnt see in philly.
then again, the caps fans werent really existent during the regular season, but whatever, still pretty cool of them.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> HOLY sh*t
> FLYERS WIN
> FLYERS WIN
> FLYERS WIN


Thanx for sticking by the team when so many fans gave up. You truly believed, and that's a great thing. I just kept thinking of the loss to the Devils in 2000, but this team is so young and has so much heart it's unbelievable. And as far as the penalty, you can't blatantly trip twice in a row - you just can't. Those were not dives, and both trips could have had an impact on the outcome. As far as the Capitals fans, they were not even selling out till the team turned around. Flyers fans, in contrast, still sold out last year when the team was was the worst in the league.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> HOLY sh*t
> FLYERS WIN
> FLYERS WIN
> FLYERS WIN


Thanx for sticking by the team when so many fans gave up. You truly believed, and that's a great thing. I just kept thinking of the loss to the Devils in 2000, but this team is so young and has so much heart it's unbelievable. And as far as the penalty, you can't blatantly trip twice in a row - you just can't. Those were not dives, and both trips could have had an impact on the outcome. As far as the Capitals fans, they were not even selling out till the team turned around. Flyers fans, in contrast, still sold out last year when the team was was the worst in the league.
[/quote]

Philly blatantly tripped and hooked the caps atleast 3-4 times in the third no call. Cross check from behind on ovy


----------



## Fargo

There were plenty of calls that were let go on both sides, but like I said before, you can't blatantly trip twice in a row. You can slash and hook and interfere, but not those stupid trips. Especially when someone is breaking out and leaving his side of the ice exposed. These teams were so evenly matched it's a shame one had to lose, but I've had years of heartbreak with Philly so this evens things just a bit.

Who's rooting for the Flames?

Is it my imagination, or are these two teams superior than the last two?


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> There were plenty of calls that were let go on both sides, but like I said before, you can't blatantly trip twice in a row. You can slash and hook and interfere, but not those stupid trips. Especially when someone is breaking out and leaving his side of the ice exposed. These teams were so evenly matched it's a shame one had to lose, but I've had years of heartbreak with Philly so this evens things just a bit.
> 
> Who's rooting for the Flames?
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are these two teams superior than the last two?


FIm cheering for the flames for sureee. IT doesnt matter what you say philly got the calls and its was just obvious. 5-3 for 2 mins philly had 2 hooks on the caps which were obvious and no call. 2 goal should have been a pently against philly no doubt about it again no call and a goal for philly . 1-0 sharks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Great win for Philly.
I felt bad for the Caps loosing at home like that lol
They played their hearts out

Looks like Pens host the Rangers for a killer series next
That series is going to be insane

I'm thinking the Habs will handle the Flyers for some reason..


----------



## Moondemon

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm thinking the Habs will handle the Flyers for some reason..


Me too !!


----------



## Nick G

they won.
thats all i care about, calls went both ways (throughout the series). they definately didnt call the first one trip, but he did almost the exact same thing twice. and tripping like that, when you are on your ass, beat, and you reach your stick out to trip someone who is about to make a play is cheap. and they did it TWICE. 
but they still both played their asses off.

oh, and last season, i never died on the flyers, i just wasnt a member of this site. 
i remember following games just wanting a win, the only difference was that when they lost, it wasnt as devastating as this seasons losses.

montreal is going to be real tough, but whatever, GO FLYERS!!!!!!


----------



## TobiasRieper

Whos watchin the Flames game?


----------



## LouDiB

Attended last night's Game 6 in Philly...what a heartbreaker ah!....Awesome job persevering with the Win Tonight

To A-ronn: If you trip twice in a friggin row on two breakaway possibilities you are going to get the call....

PS: Keep diving, Ovy, right into that off season MEHEHEHEHHEEHEEEE


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> I'm thinking the Habs will handle the Flyers for some reason..


Me too !!
[/quote]
x3


----------



## LouDiB

THIS JUST IN: 


*911 calls have flooded the Washington lines with broken legs!*


----------



## a-ronn

Louie D said:


> Attended last night's Game 6 in Philly...what a heartbreaker ah!....Awesome job persevering with the Win Tonight
> 
> To A-ronn: If you trip twice in a friggin row on two breakaway possibilities you are going to get the call....
> 
> PS: Keep diving, Ovy, right into that off season MEHEHEHEHHEEHEEEE


I understand the fact that it was a trip and it should have been called. The thing that kills me is when philly has 3-4 sure pentlys in a row in the third no calls. Clear crosscheck from behind on ovy no call. I thought great there putting the whitsle away lets watch them play. Caps trip 2 times in a row there is a call on the second 1. If they would have called the game the same all game washington has 4 PP in the third. Like i said the second goal was a joke the ref was standing right there and did not make the right call. It really sucks when you have money on the line and u loose because of sh*t like that.

Anyway im over it now. I will be taking flyers to beat the habs. Biron was amazing Brier was great richards awsome. Habs first round not good at all. Philly powerplay very hot Habs PP grarbage. I am worried about phillys defence but ill take my chances. If flames win they will take down detroit as well. they are winning 2-1 right now yesssssssss lol. dallas will take the Aves rangers pengs i got no clue what will happen there lol so i wont be betting on it.


----------



## LouDiB

we could go back and forth to analyze calls that were blatent and not called, point is how you can capitalize on PP...Flyers were crap against Washington's powerplay...Caps get 2 man adv...always score...Flys..maybe once?...

Hey man, beleive me...I'm a fan...and I put money on caps just so I wouldnt be overly mad if the Flyers lost...I honestly had some doubt because of the momentum change in the series....So, I lost some money too:/


----------



## a-ronn

fuckkk flames down 4-2 just blowing it big time. See i dont care about bad calls if they go both way. IF your gonna put your whistle away then put it away dont be a hero and call a trip in overtime in game 7. this is not game 2-3 where a bad call does not end a series. Looks like the flames are done down 5-2. after the flames went up 2-1 should have played the trapp. Dallas vs sharks round 2 now that is a tough one to pick. I got dallas on my futures was hoping for a flames win so dallas could play the aves. Aves will beat the redwings for sureee


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> fuckkk flames down 4-2 just blowing it big time. See i dont care about bad calls if they go both way. IF your gonna put your whistle away then put it away dont be a hero and call a trip in overtime in game 7. this is not game 2-3 where a bad call does not end a series. Looks like the flames are done down 5-2. after the flames went up 2-1 should have played the trapp. Dallas vs sharks round 2 now that is a tough one to pick. I got dallas on my futures was hoping for a flames win so dallas could play the aves. Aves will beat the redwings for sureee


dont count the flames out yet.


----------



## TobiasRieper

IF flames lose im cheering for montreal. But the flames won back in game 5 (i think) from a 3 score advantage. Most people stop watching the game at this point but Im still into it!!!

GO FLAMES GO!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

washington cant even win game 7 at home


----------



## Moondemon

a-ronn said:


> Anyway im over it now. I will be taking flyers to beat the habs. Biron was amazing Brier was great richards awsome. Habs first round not good at all. *Philly powerplay very hot Habs PP grarbage*. I am worried about phillys defence but ill take my chances.


Habs had the best PP this season. Their PP against Boston sucked. Bruins played awsome but different teams, different ways of playing.. i feel the PP will be a lot better against the flyers. No more Chara !!!








...and the flyers lost all their games against the habs this season.


----------



## Nick G

ok, maybe this one is over, calgary just seems beaten already.

and yeah, montreal owned philly this year.
but this is the playoffs. all bets are off.
go flyers.


----------



## TobiasRieper

Well the Flames lost







so im getting drunk and hopfully I wont remember what happened


----------



## Nick G

gotta give it up to roenick, how old is that guy?
always liked roenick, ever since he was a flyer and he scored his first goal with the flyers and hung on the net afterwards.
glad to see he is still having success


----------



## Sheppard

I still can't beleive the Caps lost in O.T Game 7!! What A way to go out though..they played their hearts out thats for sure.

BUT..Rangers and Penguins?!!! Can you say holy sh*t?! That series will be a doozy


----------



## TobiasRieper

Americans and thier american teams







.... no one talks about the canadians


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

anders erickson eats HUGE BALLS what a useless f*cker he is!!!!!!!!!!

and kipper looked like sh*t after he let in roenicks first goal the squeeker one............. f*ck

if i had of cheered for the sharks the flames would have won......... whoever i want to win ALWAYS LOSES like the Leafs for example

i guess im stuck cheering for the Habs now


----------



## MONGO 

Conrats Sharks!











TobiasRieper said:


> *Americans and thier american teams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... no one talks about the canadians


It goes both ways.









One team left from Canada... quick jump on the bandwagon!!!


----------



## Puff

flames suck. i hate everyone on that team except Ig the Ni....nevermind. Iginla.

im glad the sharks won. mostly because of the fact that i have like 4 or 5 sharks in my hockey pool.lol. Thornton owns


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> flames suck. i hate everyone on that team except Ig the Ni....nevermind. Iginla.
> 
> im glad the sharks won. mostly because of the fact that i have like 4 or 5 sharks in my hockey pool.lol. Thornton owns


who are you rooting for now carmen?


----------



## Puff

hmmm

the habs are my top team.

then...hmmm...maybe the sharks, or detroit.

then either pittsburgh or the rangers. seeing as i live in vancouver i am bred to hate the rangers, BUT i love sean avery. and lundquist has been playing AMAZING, so you cant hate on him either.


----------



## Fargo

Sheppard said:


> I still can't beleive the Caps lost in O.T Game 7!! What A way to go out though..they played their hearts out thats for sure.
> 
> BUT..Rangers and Penguins?!!! Can you say holy sh*t?! That series will be a doozy


Penguins are the better team. 6 games at the most.


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> hmmm
> 
> the habs are my top team.
> 
> then...hmmm...maybe the sharks, or detroit.
> 
> then either pittsburgh or the rangers. seeing as i live in vancouver i am bred to hate the rangers, BUT i love sean avery. and lundquist has been playing AMAZING, so you cant hate on him either.


Why do you hate the Rangers?









Im glad you can appreciate Sean Avery.. and Henrik is awesome no doubt about that.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> I still can't beleive the Caps lost in O.T Game 7!! What A way to go out though..they played their hearts out thats for sure.
> 
> BUT..Rangers and Penguins?!!! Can you say holy sh*t?! That series will be a doozy


Penguins are the better team. 6 games at the most.
[/quote]
It will be 6 games but the Rangers are going to win... they cant beat us at MSG.


----------



## Fargo

Wipe out the regular season entirely - Ottowa owned the Penguins in the regular season too. Honestly I think the Rangers are a very good team, but I think the Penguins are underrated and have depth and the most skill. I think the Rangers will tire out at some point. But I kind of hope your team wins, since a Flyers/Rangers conference final would be insane - and very violent as well.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Wipe out the regular season entirely - Ottowa owned the Penguins in the regular season too. Honestly I think the Rangers are a very good team, but I think the Penguins are underrated and have depth and the most skill. I think the Rangers will tire out at some point. But I kind of hope your team wins, since a Flyers/Rangers conference final would be insane - and very violent as well.


I respect the Pens and think they are a great team but its not going to be a walk in the park like Ottowa was.

I also agree Ranger/Flyers would be great but I think the Habs will dominate the Flyers.. IMHO.


----------



## MONGO 

Dippy.. no more being friendly... the time has come.


----------



## Moondemon

The habs are going to the cup final this year.. why ??
In the last 3 cups, canadian teams went to the final: Edmonton, Calgary and Ottawa, but they all lost... This will continue for a 4th year in a row with the habs, but the only difference is that the habs will win the cup !! (mmm...maybe not but they'll have their chances to achieve that goal !)


----------



## Moondemon

Face the Power, the Glory, the History, the Fans... welcome to Montreal !!!









The red banners (14) are the retired numbers and the white ones (24) are the stanley cups !
There's not a better place to play hockey in the world !!


----------



## Nick G

much respect to montreal, did u hear the caps owner saying last night that it looked like montreal there, when asked about how his fans had turned out, and was making it look like a hockey town.

montreal is a good team.

im just hoping for a good series, like the one with the caps.


----------



## Moondemon

I didn't hear that. I watched the game. The place didn't seem to be going crazy.. i don't know, maybe it's just me...
Get ready, once more, to hear Brière get booed.... it will happen cuz he's an impact player and (yeah..that's tha lame part) cuz he signed with the Flyers. I don't know if the fans really boo him cuz he signed the Phili..maybe more cuz he said the flyers had a way better team than the habs.. i don't know, but he'll have a hard time at the Bell centre.


----------



## MONGO 

They cant touch the Habs... I also hear all the red you see in the crowd is free Caps T-Shirts they hand out to all the fans.


----------



## Guest

DiPpY eGgS said:


> The habs are going to the cup final this year.. why ??
> In the last 3 cups, canadian teams went to the final: Edmonton, Calgary and Ottawa, but they all lost... This will continue for a 4th year in a row with the habs, but the only difference is that the habs will win the cup !! (mmm...maybe not but they'll have their chances to achieve that goal !)


Hehe. Props to Habs fans...I can't wait until Toronto has a good team the rivalry is reborn. Our fans deserve the best of the best.


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> They cant touch the Habs... I also hear all the red you see in the crowd is free Caps T-Shirts they hand out to all the fans.


i went to a caps flyers game in the end of january in washington, and flyers fans VASTLY outnumbered the caps fans.
i was yelling "lets go flyers" so loud after a goal, that the guy in front of me (after a whole barage of dirty looks) didnt come back to his seat after the first period. 
and they practically give the tickets away down there (ten bucks for upper level)
whatever, its just not a hockey town, but it was pretty funny to see the fans getting all riled up during washingtons home games in that series.

but hey, spreading the word on hockey is good, we need more of it in america, and washington has a good team in the caps, next couple years, if they keep building around ovie, will be a force.


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Americans and thier american teams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... no one talks about the canadians


It goes both ways.:nod:

One team left from Canada... quick jump on the bandwagon!!!








[/quote]

Some of these teams are LOADED with Canadian players. San Jose is basically Team Canada. 
[/quote]
Didnt we go over this with baseball a while back? Its still an American team.. just like if a Canadian team was full of American players it would still be a Canadian team.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> I respect the Pens and think they are a great team but its not going to be a walk in the park like Ottowa was.


I agree. I do think the Pens will be victorious this time though. The old Penguins on the Rangers will tire out and buckle in Pittsburgh. game 5 or 6.


> Dippy.. no more being friendly... the time has come.


Bring it! 
It's on now!!


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I respect the Pens and think they are a great team but its not going to be a walk in the park like Ottowa was.


I agree. I do think the Pens will be victorious this time though. The old Penguins on the Rangers will tire out and buckle in Pittsburgh. game 5 or 6.


> Dippy.. no more being friendly... the time has come.


Bring it! 
It's on now!!








[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

i predict Jagr has a good series, but I say Penguins in six.

(working above MSG has cultivated a lot of personal anger towards the Rangers, so i really hope they lose so i dont have to hear about them anymore)


----------



## Nick G

question
do any of you guys have a good site for hockey (or even general sports) statistics?


----------



## MONGO 

http://hfboards.com/

Awesome site/forum where each team gets their own section... and it has a huge memberbase.

The gameday threads make things exciting.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> question
> do any of you guys have a good site for hockey (or even general sports) statistics?


Here's the best Flyers Forum: http://forums.philadelphiaflyers.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Nick G

true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Dallas vs sharks

Aves vs redwings

rangers vs pengs

Montreal vs philly

This playoff has been amazing so far and is getting even better we got some more game 7s in our future for sureee i cant wait !!!!!. As a gambleing man how do i not like the underdogs in these series pays great and they have just as much of a chance as the favorit. like i said before i think the aves are going to handle the wings. The rest of the series are impossible to predict. So why not stick with the underdogss


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Nick, you will not be dissappointed in the Flyers forum. It's very user friendly like this board and has die hard hockey fans, most of whom know their sh*t. They also have a forum for other Philly sports, where the discussions are better than any of the Phillies forums. lots of Phillies fans on there.


----------



## a-ronn

Philadelphia v Montreal (Series Winner) Price Price Philadelphia 2.50 Montreal 1.50 
Colorado v Detroit (Series Winner) Price Price Colorado 2.75 Detroit 1.40 
NY Rangers v Pittsburgh (Series Winner) Price Price NY Rangers 2.25 Pittsburgh 1.57 
San Jose v Dallas (Series Winner) Price Price San Jose 1.57 Dallas 2.25

Soo the betting lines are up for round 2 and im haveing a hard time making my picks. What do you guys think. Just looking for some other input. I wanna know who you truly believe is going to win not who you want to win. It is hard to take your heart out of it but do your best lol. One bet im taking for sure is colardo over wings a 2.75 what do you guys think ?


----------



## Fargo

Dallas/San Jose comes down to the goaltending. That could go 7, but I wouldn't touch that one. At gunpoint I'd take Dallas. I see the Wings choking against Colorado and Penguins beating the Rangers in 6. Montreal/Philly is tough because the Flyers are so improved, but I see Carboneau as a better coach than Stevens. NOw that I've said all that, ignore it all and go with your instincts.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Dallas vs sharks

Aves vs redwings

rangers vs pengs

Montreal vs philly

This playoff has been amazing so far and is getting even better we got some more game 7s in our future for sureee i cant wait !!!!!. As a gambleing man how do i not like the underdogs in these series pays great and they have just as much of a chance as the favorit. like i said before i think the aves are going to handle the wings. The rest of the series are impossible to predict. So why not stick with the underdogss
[/quote]

Do you say that because the Red Wings went 4-0 against the Avalanche this season?

Or because we outscored them 11-2 in those 4 games?

Or some other reason?


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Dallas vs sharks

Aves vs redwings

rangers vs pengs

Montreal vs philly

This playoff has been amazing so far and is getting even better we got some more game 7s in our future for sureee i cant wait !!!!!. As a gambleing man how do i not like the underdogs in these series pays great and they have just as much of a chance as the favorit. like i said before i think the aves are going to handle the wings. The rest of the series are impossible to predict. So why not stick with the underdogss
[/quote]

Do you say that because the Red Wings went 4-0 against the Avalanche this season?

Or because we outscored them 11-2 in those 4 games?

Or some other reason?
[/quote]

Well since the season does not matter one bit at this point. I say it because forsberg,sakic,smith,statsny.heduk will light up the wings goaltending . theodore is a much better goalie then both hasek and osgood. at 2.75 why not take the chance. I can tell your not a gambleing man. When gambleing you have to pick your underdogs and i think the aves have a great chance taking down the wings. I also believe Dallas will win along with the rangers. Philly is one team that can definitly skate with the habs. There powerplay IMO is much better so i really dont know i gotta take my time with this one.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Dallas vs sharks

Aves vs redwings

rangers vs pengs

Montreal vs philly

This playoff has been amazing so far and is getting even better we got some more game 7s in our future for sureee i cant wait !!!!!. As a gambleing man how do i not like the underdogs in these series pays great and they have just as much of a chance as the favorit. like i said before i think the aves are going to handle the wings. The rest of the series are impossible to predict. So why not stick with the underdogss
[/quote]

Do you say that because the Red Wings went 4-0 against the Avalanche this season?

Or because we outscored them 11-2 in those 4 games?

Or some other reason?
[/quote]

Well since the season does not matter one bit at this point. I say it because forsberg,sakic,smith,statsny.heduk will light up the wings goaltending . theodore is a much better goalie then both hasek and osgood. at 2.75 why not take the chance. I can tell your not a gambleing man. When gambleing you have to pick your underdogs and i think the aves have a great chance taking down the wings. I also believe Dallas will win along with the rangers. Philly is one team that can definitly skate with the habs. There powerplay IMO is much better so i really dont know i gotta take my time with this one.
[/quote]

No, I'm not a gambling man. I figure the 'experts' setting the lines for casinos are probably better at their job then I am. However if you are saying the Aves have a better chance then the line is giving them, then great, but that doesn't translate into them being the favorite.

And I do tend to use the regular season, especially mid-season, when both teams are giving it their all, as a good starting point for looking at a match up. And when it is that one-sided I just have a hard time seeing your point.


----------



## Sheppard

Round 2 starts tommorow night boys!

Here's My picks:

*Dallas* vs sharks......*7 games*

Avalanche vs *Redwings*...*5 games*

*Rangers* vs pengs....*6 games*

*Montreal* vs philly.....*6 games*

I don't know how close i'll come on number of games..but im hoping I get most of the series winners right!

Rangers and Pens is by far going to be the best one


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> true, both of those look pretty cool. I always told myself this is my only forum, but im going to join both of those for the time being


Dallas vs sharks

Aves vs redwings

rangers vs pengs

Montreal vs philly

This playoff has been amazing so far and is getting even better we got some more game 7s in our future for sureee i cant wait !!!!!. As a gambleing man how do i not like the underdogs in these series pays great and they have just as much of a chance as the favorit. like i said before i think the aves are going to handle the wings. The rest of the series are impossible to predict. So why not stick with the underdogss
[/quote]

Do you say that because the Red Wings went 4-0 against the Avalanche this season?

Or because we outscored them 11-2 in those 4 games?

Or some other reason?
[/quote]

Well since the season does not matter one bit at this point. I say it because forsberg,sakic,smith,statsny.heduk will light up the wings goaltending . theodore is a much better goalie then both hasek and osgood. at 2.75 why not take the chance. I can tell your not a gambleing man. When gambleing you have to pick your underdogs and i think the aves have a great chance taking down the wings. I also believe Dallas will win along with the rangers. Philly is one team that can definitly skate with the habs. There powerplay IMO is much better so i really dont know i gotta take my time with this one.
[/quote]

No, I'm not a gambling man. I figure the 'experts' setting the lines for casinos are probably better at their job then I am. However if you are saying the Aves have a better chance then the line is giving them, then great, but that doesn't translate into them being the favorite.

And I do tend to use the regular season, especially mid-season, when both teams are giving it their all, as a good starting point for looking at a match up. And when it is that one-sided I just have a hard time seeing your point.
[/quote]

Mid season no forsberg smyth was injured along with some of there other top guns. Theodore was not standing on his head. Sakic is a playoff performer. I am not saying the Aves are favorit at all. If the rolls were reversed and the wings paid 2.75 i would be taking them without a doubt. What good is betting on teams that pay 1.40, 1.50 your gonna put down $100 just to make $40 and there is no promise of a win. Aves handled minny with ease after they were down 2-1. Nashville was right with the wings the whole way. The last 3 games detroit dominated, but was close because of Dan ellis. Im just looking at the wings and aves player for player with the wings and they have a better team. 2.75 is a great bet.

We are looking at this 2 diff ways. Im looking at it whats the best return on my money. and is it actually possible for for AVES to win the answer is yes and the return on my money will be great. Your looking at it from a fan stand point and as a detroit fan i dont expect you to doubt them at all. Expecially after finishing first in the league.

Philly Habs will be the most exciting by far. With both these teams spead the games will be awsome !!!! Rangers play a very boring style of hockey and need to make the pengs fall asleep with there defensive style of play.


----------



## Kyle2154

I was just bothered by the fact that you said "The aves will handle the Red Wings"

That is a far cry from the now "The aves are a bet worth taking"

One says they are the favorite, and one likes the odds

*EDIT*

Either way we see eachothers points now. I think the Wings are favored, but obviously if someone gave me 10-to-1 odds I would put $100 on the aves. That point to where people think the 'line' is, is always up to the individual.

I think the lines are always exaggerated a little in a series anyways. In a single game, there is a higher chance of an upset, but having the underdog take 4 of 7 is always tougher.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> I was just bothered by the fact that you said "The aves will handle the Red Wings"
> 
> That is a far cry from the now "The aves are a bet worth taking"
> 
> One says they are the favorite, and one likes the odds
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Either way we see eachothers points now. I think the Wings are favored, but obviously if someone gave me 10-to-1 odds I would put $100 on the aves. That point to where people think the 'line' is, is always up to the individual.
> 
> I think the lines are always exaggerated a little in a series anyways. In a single game, there is a higher chance of an upset, but having the underdog take 4 of 7 is always tougher.


Very true but id rather bet $50 bucks on 2 series then bet 20-30 bucks everyday on each game. Betting on a whole series keeps your bet alive for alot longer thus less betting and risk of loosing more money lol


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> http://hfboards.com/
> 
> Awesome site/forum where each team gets their own section... and it has a huge memberbase.
> 
> The gameday threads make things exciting.:nod:


hmmm...i had a feeling i had tracked you down on hfboards.lol

i love that site!

Canucks named their new GM today. Mike Gillis. former "super" agent. from the press conference today he sounds like he knows what he wants to do and how to accomplish it. this should be a VERY interesting off season.


----------



## Nick G

im pretty sure there are two things in this world that i def. cant do.
i cant sell pot (because id end up owing myself too much money)
and i cant bet on sports, because I wouldnt be able to bet against any philly team. 
i would always bet with my heart, which is stupid.
so ill stick with what i know.

oh, and i second that avs win, Forsberg in the post season is not something i would want to be up against.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> im pretty sure there are two things in this world that i def. cant do.
> i cant sell pot (because id end up owing myself too much money)
> and i cant bet on sports, because I wouldnt be able to bet against any philly team.
> i would always bet with my heart, which is stupid.
> so ill stick with what i know.
> 
> oh, and i second that avs win, Forsberg in the post season is not something i would want to be up against.


Well even philly over habs is not a bad bet makes the series more interesting. I am a Leaf fan all i do is just never bet on there games and not just cause they suck lol. For the playoffs i need to bet so i have some teams to cheer for and make the playoffs alot more funn.


----------



## Nick G

no hockey make nick a bored person.
haha, tonight was the first (week) night i didnt have hockey on in like two weeks.


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> http://hfboards.com/
> 
> Awesome site/forum where each team gets their own section... and it has a huge memberbase.
> 
> The gameday threads make things exciting.:nod:


hmmm...i had a feeling i had tracked you down on hfboards.lol

i love that site!

Canucks named their new GM today. Mike Gillis. former "super" agent. from the press conference today he sounds like he knows what he wants to do and how to accomplish it. this should be a VERY interesting off season.
[/quote]
I think I made an account there I just dont ever log-in or post. I mostly browse and keep up with the gameday threads during the games.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

red wings in 5 over the avalanch is my bet


----------



## Kyle2154

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> red wings in 5 over the avalanch is my bet


I would love that!


----------



## MONGO 

I would like to see Rangers vs Red Wings in the finals.


----------



## Kyle2154

I'm fine with any combo that finds the Red Wings in the Finals


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

ahhh, good memories from the '97 brawl






(anyone know how to embed a video in the post? i cant remember how to)


----------



## Kyle2154

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> ahhh, good memories from the '97 brawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone know how to embed a video in the post? i cant remember how to)


That really was the greatest game. I was only 11 at the time, but I can still remember running down and telling my parents to flip the channel because all hell was breaking loose.

There were like 300 penalty minutes in the 3rd period.

That 'blood' rivalry seems gone now, but they are still great rivals, and playoffs will no doubt bring out a lot of competition. Shoot the Nashville series was physical.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> ahhh, good memories from the '97 brawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone know how to embed a video in the post? i cant remember how to)


That really was the greatest game. I was only 11 at the time, but I can still remember running down and telling my parents to flip the channel because all hell was breaking loose.

There were like 300 penalty minutes in the 3rd period.

That 'blood' rivalry seems gone now, but they are still great rivals, and playoffs will no doubt bring out a lot of competition. Shoot the Nashville series was physical.
[/quote]

Game timee as much as i wanted to take philly i ended up taking the habs,colardo and dallas for my series bets. colardo and detroit will probly be 1-1 after the first 2 in detroit dont know if colardo will pull it out in game 1 if they dont they will tie it up in game 2. Same other way around wings loose tonight they will win game 2. So pumped for round twooooooooooo lol


----------



## LouDiB

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> ahhh, good memories from the '97 brawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (anyone know how to embed a video in the post? i cant remember how to)







gotta go to Post Options...HTML On

OK WTF is Philly doing with this short handed sh*t...

ALSO....Hab's 2nd goal....BULLSHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Ok, It might of went in...but still...OBVIOUS high sticking


----------



## LouDiB

WTF WAS THAT LAST PENALTY CALL????Richards had all shoulder on him...bullshit knee call to please the fans


----------



## a-ronn

Louie D said:


> WTF WAS THAT LAST PENALTY CALL????Richards had all shoulder on him...bullshit knee call to please the fans


Louie you were the one telling me off for talking sh*t about the refs. Sucks when it happens to your team doesnt it ? The refs are terrible
Habs win an ugly one and detroit hangs on by the skin of there teeth. The goaltending in all the games was pritty sh*t. The games were not great IMO for the first game of the second round.


----------



## Kyle2154

Wings WIN!

Oh YEAH


----------



## Fargo

Philly chokes another 3rd period lead in game 1. Funny how things come back to haunt you, like a bad goal and a late penalty. Refs in NHL suck so hard, and the commissioner should be impeached. But Philly should have closed the game out early and not fallen into this trap. Oh well, give Montreal credit - they never gave up, and Richards should have been a bit more disciplined at his own blueline. You won't get a borderline call on the road.


----------



## Guest

MTL got lucky


----------



## Moondemon

11 more to go.....









I really didn't like the way the habs played.. awfull !!! They missed too many chances.. hit the post twice and Brisebois, once again, sucked, by scoring in his own net !

The Richards penalty killed the flyers.. but he deserved it. Kovalev could have hurt himself on that play.. cheap shot imo..


----------



## Moondemon

Louie D said:


> WTF WAS THAT LAST PENALTY CALL????Richards had all shoulder on him...bullshit knee call to please the fans


yeah right.. look at the replays on tv..
I don't think the refs make calls like that, at that point of a game, to please the fans...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Moondemon said:


> WTF WAS THAT LAST PENALTY CALL????Richards had all shoulder on him...bullshit knee call to please the fans


yeah right.. look at the replays on tv..
I don't think the refs make calls like that, at that point of a game, to please the fans...
[/quote]
At least he is complaining about the refs after the game is over-- did you happen to check out the Ranger fans over on hfboards lately?
They have been whining and complaining about the refs ever since they found out they were going to play Pittsburgh. They even posted a video saying Crosby 'dove' on a play that he lost 2 teeth on, and there was no call even made.
I say quit whining, and let them play. If a call seems 'shaky,' get over it. Every team has to face those types of calls, they are going to happen.
The best teams will overcome the adversity, and rise to the occasion.


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> 11 more to go.....


If you think Montreal is coming out of the conference playing the way they have against Boston and Philly, you might want to reconsider. They may beat Philly in 6 or 7 but Pittsburgh or the Rangers will crush a team that makes so many bad outlet passes and can't cover their own zone. Philly beat themselves in that game, although had it not been for Price the game would have been over by the 3rd period. Then again good teams find a way to win even when they're playing bad. The Richards penalty seemed legit to me. I'll have to check the replay later. The thing that worries me about this series is Stevens vs Carbeneau. I truly think the Flyers will be outcoached before this is over.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> 11 more to go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like the way the habs played.. awfull !!! They missed too many chances.. hit the post twice and Brisebois, once again, sucked, by scoring in his own net !
> 
> The Richards penalty killed the flyers.. but he deserved it. Kovalev could have hurt himself on that play.. cheap shot imo..


Montreal has been playing like sh*t all playoffs so far. I bet for them to win this round so im happy they won. IF they play like this against Rangers or penguins they will get spanked in a hurry. Why would AVES start theodore when he was sick ?


----------



## MONGO 

:laugh:


----------



## Nick G

meh
calls come and go.....
but all ill say is that high stick goal was carma for that second goal in game seven vs the senators.
i couldnt even watch the game (it wasnt on VS, and i wasnt home so i had my boys sister checking the score periodically. pissed me off that in north jersey, of the four teams playing, only one is within 500 miles, and dont show that game... anyway), but i was happy the flyers stayed in it at least. they just gotta somehow figure out how to keep their foot on another teams throat late in the game.

thank god its best of seven.

and richards is still my boy, cant trash him for one mistake....

ill be happy if we take one on the road.


----------



## Moondemon

a-ronn said:


> 11 more to go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like the way the habs played.. awfull !!! They missed too many chances.. hit the post twice and Brisebois, once again, sucked, by scoring in his own net !
> 
> The Richards penalty killed the flyers.. but he deserved it. Kovalev could have hurt himself on that play.. cheap shot imo..


Montreal has been playing like sh*t all playoffs so far. I bet for them to win this round so im happy they won. IF they play like this against Rangers or penguins they will get spanked in a hurry. Why would AVES start theodore when he was sick ?
[/quote]

I'm the first to say that they're playing some shitty hockey since the playoffs started. I know how they can play; i watch all 82 games this past season... I also know that this team will wake up when they'll have to, just like they did last night near the dying seconds of the 3rd. I've got a lot of faith in my habs. They'll reach the Conference final and i know that they'll make a good opposition to the pens or rangers.


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> 11 more to go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't like the way the habs played.. awfull !!! They missed too many chances.. hit the post twice and Brisebois, once again, sucked, by scoring in his own net !
> 
> The Richards penalty killed the flyers.. but he deserved it. Kovalev could have hurt himself on that play.. cheap shot imo..


Montreal has been playing like sh*t all playoffs so far. I bet for them to win this round so im happy they won. IF they play like this against Rangers or penguins they will get spanked in a hurry. Why would AVES start theodore when he was sick ?
[/quote]

I'm the first to say that they're playing some shitty hockey since the playoffs started. I know how they can play; i watch all 82 games this past season... I also know that this team will wake up when they'll have to, just like they did last night near the dying seconds of the 3rd. I've got a lot of faith in my habs. *They'll reach the Conference final *and i know that they'll make a good opposition to the pens or rangers.
[/quote]
we shall see about that

they woke up in the end of that game because Richards made a dumb penalty, and it was 6 on four, and carters stick broke on the faceoff.
i know you have to be good to be lucky and vice versa, but last nights game was giftwrapped.

not taking anything away from your win, but if we didnt make stupid mistakes and preserve the lead, its 1-0 philly.


----------



## Fargo

For whatever reason, the hockey gods were against Philly winning that game. Richards is the best player on the team and took probably the dumbest penalty of his career. A broken stick on the faceoff happens how often? It wasn't so much that the game was giftwrapped as much as it just wasn't meant to be for Philly - bad karma or something. Except for 1987, Montreal has always owned the Flyers. Those things are hard to break. I just hope the Flyers don't go belly up now in game 2 and die.


----------



## Moondemon

Habs did get lucky ! 
Habs did play like sh*t !
..and yes, the Flyers too played like sh*t !

Playoff hockey is fun, cuz you never know what can happen. I do hope that both teams will elevate their play.. it will only make things more fun to watch.

..and yes, I do like to brag about my habs (more about their past...







) and talk sh*t about the other teams. hahaha

(and i must admit that after the habs, the flyers always were my 2nd favorite team. As a teenager, i used to wear a flyer's cap and used to love ''the legion of doom'' line!! ... but all this is gone now, the time this series is played!)

The habs are gonna own your flyers asses !! ahaha !!


----------



## Nick G

^^ i agree...
saturdays game will be VERY entertaining.


----------



## Moondemon

They said on TV that Mike Knuble may be out for the rest of the playoffs.. is that true ?


----------



## Guest

Rangers and Pens...anyone else think thats the real conference final?


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rangers and Pens...anyone else think thats the real conference final?


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> They said on TV that Mike Knuble may be out for the rest of the playoffs.. is that true ?


i hope not, im not sure though.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> They said on TV that Mike Knuble may be out for the rest of the playoffs.. is that true ?


i hope not, im not sure though.
[/quote]

I thought all the teams played like sh*t yesterday from the goalies out. The best team last night was probly the Wings and they just pulled it out. I hope tonights games are better. Pengs and rangers should be a goood one. Im hoping the rangers take game 1 same with Dallas.


----------



## Nick G

im hoping the rangers loose, in seven brutal games, so the flyers have a better shot against the penguins.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> im hoping the rangers loose, in seven brutal games, so the flyers have a better shot against the penguins.


LOL you should not be looking ahead to the next round but to the next game lol


----------



## Nick G

^^gotta have confidence in your team man
haha.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rangers and Pens...anyone else think thats the real conference final?


Yeah. Although if Philly beats Montreal I'll rethink that, since they beat in Washington probably the hottest team going into the playoffs, and as bad as Montreal has looked, they're still pretty damn good.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Rangers and Pens...anyone else think thats the real conference final?


Yeah. Although if Philly beats Montreal I'll rethink that, since they beat in Washington probably the hottest team going into the playoffs, and as bad as Montreal has looked, they're still pretty damn good.
[/quote]

Well the habs definitly have the easiest ride to the conferance finals. If they loose to philly they will only have them selves to blame. IF philly somehow upsets them. There is no doubt they have a chance. At this point any one of the 4 teams have a legit chance of going to the cup finals.


----------



## MONGO 

Wow... what a f*cking game. This will be a 7 game series no doubt. Grats to the pens and payback is coming on Sunday.


----------



## a-ronn

a-ronn said:


> Rangers and Pens...anyone else think thats the real conference final?


Yeah. Although if Philly beats Montreal I'll rethink that, since they beat in Washington probably the hottest team going into the playoffs, and as bad as Montreal has looked, they're still pretty damn good.
[/quote]

Well the habs definitly have the easiest ride to the conferance finals. If they loose to philly they will only have them selves to blame. IF philly somehow upsets them. There is no doubt they have a chance. At this point any one of the 4 teams have a legit chance of going to the cup finals.
[/quote]

Rangers just blow it tonight. I really dont know what the rangers coach was doing. He should have caled a time out after the second goal. Then he had a chance to call a time out after the tieing goal. He saves his time out for a rainey day when it was to late. Good come back by the pengs, but thats 3 out of the last 4 games decided by a pentley not liking that to much.


----------



## MONGO 

too bad the refs baby Criesby which results in bullsh*t penalties but I guess thats to be expected.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> too bad the refs baby Criesby which results in bullsh*t penalties but I guess thats to be expected.:laugh:


hah, now u gonna whine?

tisk tisk








Let's review those calls and decide then. I love how everyone crys 'conspiracy' when calls are made. Who's worse, Crosby, or you guys..


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> too bad the refs baby Criesby which results in bullsh*t penalties but I guess thats to be expected.:laugh:


hah, now u gonna whine?

tisk tisk








Let's review those calls and decide then. I love how everyone crys 'conspiracy' when calls are made. Who's worse, Crosby, or you guys..
[/quote]

I just think when a game is tied late in a game or overtime, they should not make calls unless it prevents a good scoring chance, or its a brutal pently. I guess thats the new NHL though p*ssy hockey.


----------



## joey'd

just so you all know, this past monday night, i took my normal victory drive down st.catherine street, flying my two habs flags on my back window, playing the goal song from 2 years ago and it was great.
people were running around all over giving everyone high fives, horns were honking people were cheering and waving flags and it was amazing.

UNTIL
the police would not allow me to turn off st.catherine, and i was forced to drive through a rioting mod of people, trying to tip over my car with me in it, and bashing and smashing it, and after all was said and done, i made it out alive, but missing one of my rear windows!

just thought i would share,

!!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

a-ronn said:


> I just think when a game is tied late in a game or overtime, they should not make calls unless it prevents a good scoring chance, or its a brutal pently. I guess thats the new NHL though p*ssy hockey.


Then your beef is with the officiating, and not any team then, am I right?


----------



## a-ronn

joey said:


> just so you all know, this past monday night, i took my normal victory drive down st.catherine street, flying my two habs flags on my back window, playing the goal song from 2 years ago and it was great.
> people were running around all over giving everyone high fives, horns were honking people were cheering and waving flags and it was amazing.
> 
> UNTIL
> the police would not allow me to turn off st.catherine, and i was forced to drive through a rioting mod of people, trying to tip over my car with me in it, and bashing and smashing it, and after all was said and done, i made it out alive, but missing one of my rear windows!
> 
> just thought i would share,
> 
> !!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!


That riot was just sad and made montreal hockey fans look bad. Glad u did not get hurt. Most people know motreal fans are the best out there those people were just losers !!!!


----------



## Moondemon

joey said:


> just so you all know, this past monday night, i took my normal victory drive down st.catherine street, flying my two habs flags on my back window, playing the goal song from 2 years ago and it was great.
> people were running around all over giving everyone high fives, horns were honking people were cheering and waving flags and it was amazing.
> 
> UNTIL
> the police would not allow me to turn off st.catherine, and i was forced to drive through a rioting mod of people, trying to tip over my car with me in it, and bashing and smashing it, and after all was said and done, i made it out alive, *but missing one of my rear windows*!
> 
> just thought i would share,
> 
> !!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!


That's crazy ! Did someone smash your window ??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

a-ronn said:


> That riot was just sad and made montreal hockey fans look bad. Glad u did not get hurt. Most people know motreal fans are the best out there those people were just losers !!!!


I think it did look bad on MTL fans.

There are some great fans out there, hopefully they are being good examples to the rioters, and distancing themselves from them.
I never quite understood why joy for your teams victory could induce rioting and damaging peoples property and such.. I just don't get it


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> too bad the refs baby Criesby which results in bullsh*t penalties but I guess thats to be expected.:laugh:


It seems more that the refs are babying the home team, and then the payback makes even less sense. Hockey has gone from 1st to worst in professional sports officiating. But like I said: noone in that conference is as good as the Penguins, and Dannyboy will realize it soon enough.


----------



## Kyle2154

Go Red Wings in 4 hours!!


----------



## Nick G

GO FLYERS


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> Go Red Wings in 4 hours!!


I give props to your wings they really stepped up there game alot this second round. There has only be 2 teams who stepped up there game in the playoffs. That is the Wings and Dallas. Ill be the first to admit i underestimated the wings,but i still dont think they got the goaltending to win the cup. On the other hand if they only give up 15-20 shots a game then goaltending wont matter much.


----------



## Fargo

The difference tonight: goaltending. Biron was just better than Price. We'll see how Montreal responds on the road. Meanwhile, it's nice to shut those fans up for a night. Especially after they threw beer into the penalty box at Richards in game 1.


----------



## Nick G

*GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Marty Biron.... what can you say... brilliant is what he was... its good to know your goalie can seal the deal when he needs to.
carter stepped up in a major way too. that fourth goal was key, i thought it was going to be another collapse.



Fargo said:


> Especially after they threw beer into the penalty box at Richards in game 1.


did they really? i didnt know that.


----------



## MONGO 

I hate the Flyers but good job.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo and Nick, you guys said it... Biron was unbelievable !! Habs dominated the 3rd period and should have won this game, but the Flyers had the right man between the pipes !


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Fargo and Nick, you guys said it... Biron was unbelievable !! Habs dominated the 3rd period and should have won this game, but the Flyers had the right man between the pipes !


Price has only had 1 good game in his last 5 which was in game 7. Other then that shutout, he has let in 17 goals in just 4 games which is not good news for the Habs. First period of the rangers pengs game right now and already Crosby is diving this really makes him look like the bitch and baby that he is.


----------



## Moondemon

a-ronn said:


> Fargo and Nick, you guys said it... Biron was unbelievable !! Habs dominated the 3rd period and should have won this game, but the Flyers had the right man between the pipes !


Price has only had 1 good game in his last 5 which was in game 7. Other then that shutout, he has let in 17 goals in just 4 games which is not good news for the Habs. First period of the rangers pengs game right now and already *Crosby is diving this really makes him look like the bitch and baby that he is.*[/quote]

you can say what you want about the guy.. he still dominates the league !


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Fargo and Nick, you guys said it... Biron was unbelievable !! Habs dominated the 3rd period and should have won this game, but the Flyers had the right man between the pipes !


Price has only had 1 good game in his last 5 which was in game 7. Other then that shutout, he has let in 17 goals in just 4 games which is not good news for the Habs. First period of the rangers pengs game right now and already *Crosby is diving this really makes him look like the bitch and baby that he is.*[/quote]

you can say what you want about the guy.. he still dominates the league !
[/quote]

I dont know if he dominates the league. He is a great player but still not as good as OVY. Malkin is just as good if not better. Iginla is better then him . Gretzky dominated the league Crosby does not at all. He is a great player, but not head and shoulders above any of the other top players in the league. I am just tired of his tears and his diving.


----------



## Moondemon

The difference between Ovy and Crosby, IMO, is that Ovy is an individual player and Crosby is more of a team player.. a true captain !


----------



## Nick G

i would take either of them on my team, were it up to me.
and a-ronn, this live.nhl.com thing is awesome... stupid work on sunday.

im still glad flyers took one on the road, now we got home ice for 2 games, it would be nice if we take them, and then beat the canadiens in their own house..

of course, that will never happen, but... a boy can dream.


----------



## MONGO 

Wow... that was a goal. Im glad the refs are deciding this series.


----------



## Nick G

looks like its 2-0 pens 
damn.
i hope its not a sweep.


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> The difference between Ovy and Crosby, IMO, is that Ovy is an individual player and Crosby is more of a team player.. a true captain !


OVY is not a team player this guy hits huge and takes big hits for his team He gets just as happy if one of his team mates score as if he did. Crosby is a BABY whines all the time and he has since juniour. Only reason it looks like OVY is not a team player is because he gets a ton of goals and crosby does not have a natural goal scoring ability like OVY. Ovechkin can score he can pass and he was 9th in the league in hits. Since when does a start player finish top ten in hits. He does it all Crosby is like a joe thorton he is a great play maker not much else. Crosby has had good players around him since he got into the league. Ofcourse OVY might look like hes doing it on his own, but up untill this year he was a star on a team full of duds and even now he does not have the luxery of playing with talents like crosby does. Lets be honest Crosby was out for a long time this year and the team did awsome without him. OVY goes down and the caps are done. Crosby whined and cried for a player to play with im so they went out and got hossa I dont think i have ever seen OVY cry even when playing on such a sh*t team.

Yea nick the real time is great on nhl.com expecially if you cant watch the gamee. only thing is when a goal goes up you just wanna see the goal sooo bad lol.


----------



## Nick G

^^yeah, thats true.
hahaha, it sucks when its like shot shot shot shot. you know its exciting.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> ^^yeah, thats true.
> hahaha, it sucks when its like shot shot shot shot. you know its exciting.


haha yea man it is brutal at times but better then nothing lol


----------



## swack

say what you will about sid but the fact of the matter is, its looking an awful lot like a broom is giong to be needed for the sweep thats about to happen


----------



## Guest

I don't know why people try to compare Crosby and Ovechkin. Ovechkin is a high energy, smash mouth player who delivers. Crosby is a pace setting, game altering captain who delivers. Ovechkin has a killer instinct, whereas Crosby sees the game at a completely diferent pace than 95% of NHL players.


----------



## Nick G

^^ i agree, i think they are both awesome players who play totally different styles of hockey.
both are very exciting to watch.. as far as the diving thing, i havent seen it, but i havent seen many pens games this post season.. i hope it isnt true


----------



## Puff

i would rather have either of those guys on my team than 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of other players in the league.

in his first season crosby got a bad rep for whining about everything. now he has matured a lot and thus has gained a lot of respect from people who didnt like him in his rookie year.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Moondemon said:


> Fargo and Nick, you guys said it... Biron was unbelievable !! Habs dominated the 3rd period and should have won this game, but the Flyers had the right man between the pipes !


Price has only had 1 good game in his last 5 which was in game 7. Other then that shutout, he has let in 17 goals in just 4 games which is not good news for the Habs. First period of the rangers pengs game right now and already *Crosby is diving this really makes him look like the bitch and baby that he is.*[/quote]

you can say what you want about the guy.. he still dominates the league !
[/quote]
I didn't see Crosby dive at all. I saw him get shoved down, and he never said a word to the refs.
He has grown up a lot from last year, I've watched all season long. He is a lot more aggressive with the other players, and he complains a lot less and sticks it out for his team. -excellent improvement.
He draws penalties from keeping his feet moving, and always trying to make a play. I think the Dupuis, Hossa, Crosby line is tremendous, especially followed by a Sikora, Mallone, Malkin 2nd. That being said, I agree with Crosby that he needed to have better wingers to have a chance to win the cup. -Glad he *cried about it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> Wow... that was a goal. Im glad the refs are deciding this series.


The ref lost sight of the puck and blew the whistle. It happenes to every team. 
Realistic? You decide


----------



## MONGO 

Crosby = Marketable in America/Canada
Ovechkin = Unmarketable in America/Canada

Ovechkin > Crosby IMO


----------



## Puff

IMO ovechkin is far more marketable than crosby. ovechkin is outgoing and dynamic (personality wise). crosby is much more reserved and seemingly "un-funloving".

ovechkin is supposedly one of the most "game" athletes when it comes to marketing. they say that they ask him to sign 200 jerseys, he does it. show up here, he does it. he does whatever is asked of him without complaining. sure he gets paid well, but he does a lot more for the fans than most players in the league.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Jagr==









Straka==









Shanahan==









==Penguin victory

And I'm glad we have 2 of the 3 top scorers in the league on the Pens.
Ovechkin is great but so is Crosby.


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> IMO ovechkin is far more marketable than crosby. ovechkin is outgoing and dynamic (personality wise). crosby is much more reserved and seemingly "un-funloving".
> 
> ovechkin is supposedly one of the most "game" athletes when it comes to marketing. they say that they ask him to sign 200 jerseys, he does it. show up here, he does it. he does whatever is asked of him without complaining. sure he gets paid well, but he does a lot more for the fans than most players in the league.


Crosby is a babyface from Canada who is going to be chosen as the face of the NHL over the foreigner Ovechkin.


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Crosby = Marketable in America/Canada
> Ovechkin = Unmarketable in America/Canada
> 
> Ovechkin > Crosby IMO


Before the Capitals lost to Philly, Versus was pushing Ovechkin just as hard as Crosby. They're two different style players anyway. And with all the complaints about Crosby, I haven't heard one comment about Avery's cheap stick on him. It's always the star players that's somehow at fault while all the goon tactics go unnoticed.


----------



## Nick G

yeah it was nice to see avery mouthing off to the Pens goalie and all the sudden he is surrounded by penguins and getting pushed around.
that dude needs to get his head kicked in.


----------



## MONGO 

You wish you had Avery on your team.


----------



## Nick G

that doesnt mean he doesnt need a good ass whuppin.


----------



## MONGO 

:laugh:


----------



## Nick G

actually, to tell you the truth, im glad he isnt on my team.

any guy who uses an opposing players divorce as a distraction/instigation/whatever tactic on the ice, is a scum bag.
and i am glad i dont have to explain his antics.

yeah, downie is on my team, but avery is in a class of his own in terms of shitheadedness.


----------



## MONGO 

jarkko ruutu is the worst


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> actually, to tell you the truth, im glad he isnt on my team.
> 
> any guy who uses an opposing players divorce as a distraction/instigation/whatever tactic on the ice, is a scum bag.
> and i am glad i dont have to explain his antics.
> 
> yeah, downie is on my team, *but avery is in a class of his own in terms of shitheadedness.*


True !


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> You wish you had Avery on your team.


Actually no. I give credit to John Stevens for benching Downie indefinitely in order to cool him out. Stevens has time and again punished lack of discipline in his players, and now Downie is using his skills and restraining himself when games are on the line. Avery takes it to an entirely different level, and so did Downie up until now. I'm content with Hartnell and Umberger causing trouble.


----------



## Moondemon

I can't wait for tonight's game !!


----------



## Nick G

me neither man.

today is taking so long.


----------



## Moondemon

I wonder what Timonen said to Price for Kostopoulos to charge him like that and defend his goalie...


----------



## Nick G

i dunno, i didnt see what happened (i watched the game on mute at a bar, and after they scored i was screaming then i turned around and everyone was fighting)
but no matter what he said, didnt kostopoulos like, punch him in the head after the goal or something?
but ill bet the flyers use that for motivation.
these teams hate each other, i love the playoffs.


----------



## Moondemon

yeah.. he came right up to Timonen and punched him on the side of his head. The refs didn't even give Kostopoulos a penalty. Cabonneau said that the refs didn't call a penalty cuz Timonen was looking for some sh*t after they scored...!!?? This should motivate the two teams. It should also be a brutal game tonight, but the flyers don't want to have penalties, cuz the MTL powerplay can start working at a good pace at any time...


----------



## Nick G

likewise for montreal, the flyers pp is not to be taken lightly...
oh man, i gotta stop thinking about it, i cant wait.
it will be a good game regardless of what happens

.... i wish Gagne was still in the lineup.


----------



## Moondemon

Yeah, but I'm glad he's out !









I just saw on TV that Knuble should play very soon... not tonight, but maybe wednesday; damn !!!


----------



## Nick G

yeah i saw that too... gotta get hartnell back on the line with prospel and briere sooner than later.

something about the playoffs this year makes me miss kieth Primeau.
stupid concussions.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> yeah i saw that too... gotta get hartnell back on the line with prospel and briere sooner than later.
> 
> something about the playoffs this year makes me miss kieth Primeau.
> stupid concussions.


I might be speaking to early but i think philly has somthing special going on right now. They have turned up there play alot and have a ton of heart. Same with Dallas i just think there is somthing special with these teams. Dallas for sure philly might be speaking to early lol.

For the whole crosby ovechkin thing and people saying crosby will be the face of hockey cause hes canadian and what not. I beleive ovechkin is already the face of the NHL look how many people were cheering for the caps to win. A team that noone cared about. all the candian teams that did not make the playoffs, there fans were all going for the caps. I think if this was washington vs pits 90% of canada would be cheering for ovechkin over crosby, because crosby is just not a likable player. IMO crosby plays like a russian and ovechkin plays like a canadian/american.


----------



## Fargo

I like both players. Actually Crosby plays very physical - he just can't back it up. But I do agree that Ovechkin is better liked among fans. People like the hard player that likes to mix it up too. It's really like comparing Gretzky to Messier.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> jarkko ruutu is the worst


Ruutu says funny stuff about people on the ice to get in their heads, not their personal mishaps like Avery
Ty Kennedy is on the record saying he has to stop himself from laughing out loud at some of the silly things he says to the opposing players

And my goodness Ranger fans, get over Crosby already. He is an up and comming great in hockey, like it or not. He has a bad rap from last year, and he is gaining respect all over the league now for being a tougher player with more grit. He will get there.. he is 20 for crying out loud. 
He ain't any worse of a diver than any other finess foreward out there. It's just sad that the Rangers can't compete with the Pens lineup, so they cry worse than any crybaby I have ever heard when they loose!! AHAHAA


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> jarkko ruutu is the worst


Ruutu says funny stuff about people on the ice to get in their heads, not their personal mishaps like Avery
Ty Kennedy is on the record saying he has to stop himself from laughing out loud at some of the silly things he says to the opposing players

And my goodness Ranger fans, get over Crosby already. He is an up and comming great in hockey, like it or not. He has a bad rap from last year, and he is gaining respect all over the league now for being a tougher player with more grit. He will get there.. he is 20 for crying out loud. 
He ain't any worse of a diver than any other finess foreward out there. It's just sad that the Rangers can't compete with the Pens lineup, so they cry worse than any crybaby I have ever heard when they loose!! AHAHAA
[/quote]

I am not a rangers fan. I just want them to beat down the baby.


----------



## Nick G

GO FLYERS


----------



## Nick G

hahaha, not really relevant, but still funny.


----------



## Moondemon

What an awfull 1st period for tyhe habs... 3 posts and they missed their chance on a 5 on 3..... They'll never win if they continue like that.. Flyers are lucky so far !

Great period for Richards and Biron.


----------



## Nick G

dude, this game is HEATED


----------



## Fargo

Price is very unsettled. Montreal isn't playing bad, hitting 4 posts and getting more scoring opportunities, but Biron is just better than Price right now.

Well, I take that back that they're playing well. The inexperience of youth is showing.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Price is very unsettled. Montreal isn't playing bad, hitting 4 posts and getting more scoring opportunities, but Biron is just better than Price right now.
> 
> Well, I take that back that they're playing well. The inexperience of youth is showing.


3-0 flyers price 3 goals on 12 shots he has not looked good at all. I think we are going to see halek for the 3rd


----------



## Nick G

someone on montreal just got LAID out
im not sure who it was, but im pretty sure he doesnt either


----------



## Nick G

they better not give this one away


----------



## Fargo

Philly has led by 2 goals or more to start the 3rd period of every game in this series. If they could learn to protect a lead they'd be up 3-0. Next game will be the pivotal one, the question is whether Price will start.


----------



## Nick G

*FLYERS WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*

beautiful, so happy they didnt give it away. 
what an up and down game for both teams, glad we escaped with the W
in the second im not sure i have ever seen the flyers play that good, and in the third, they couldnt clear the zone to save their lives... Biron was magical at times too.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> Philly has led by 2 goals or more to start the 3rd period of every game in this series. If they could learn to protect a lead they'd be up 3-0. Next game will be the pivotal one, the question is whether Price will start.


Price will start for sure even though he has been very sub par 5 of his last 6 games. Flyers got it goin on right now. If im a habs fan im just happy ur not down 3-0 which could very well be the case right now.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

congrats philly fans for doing so well against the Habs!

they are suprising me I must say.


----------



## Fargo

hot goaltending in the playoffs. I agree that Montreal is very fortunate to only be down 2-1. They win Wednesday and they have the advantage through all this mess. Philly better avoid any stupid 5 minute boarding penalties.


----------



## Puff

Nick G said:


> hahaha, not really relevant, but still funny.


not even funny. that meathead crosschecked Kessler in the face for no reason.

it was as dumb as what todd bertuzzi did, but kessler did nothing to even warrant a punch in the face, let a lone a stick being broken on his face.

the flyers are a bunch of *******. i wont even call them goons, as they lack too much class to even be considered goons.

probably one of my most hated teams in the league. and not just because of the kessler thing. offer sheets, stupid players, darien hatcher, bobby clarke (when he was GM). they havent been good since the legion of doom


----------



## MONGO 

Good job Flyers!


----------



## Moondemon

Habs lost, but dominated the game... They outshot Phily and were unlucky, hitting 4 times the post. Price gave 3 goals on 7 shots in the 2nd period... They need to start scoring the first goal in the games..


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> Habs lost, but dominated the game... They outshot Phily and were unlucky, hitting 4 times the post. Price gave 3 goals on 7 shots in the 2nd period... They need to start scoring the first goal in the games..


Flyers remind me right now of the Devils in the 90s when they would be totally outplayed by the Flyers in their own zone but Brodeur would frustrate the opposition to no end and the Devils would score opportunity goals on the Flyers goalie who was out of rhythm.


----------



## Nick G

^^i agree Fargo.

Still pumped this morning that we got the win last night. He really does look like brodeur sometimes.

yo, what are those contacts that goalies wear?


----------



## Chapz

Nick G said:


> hahaha, not really relevant, but still funny.


----------



## Moondemon

Fargo said:


> All teams have players that are unnecessarily violent. You do remember Pronger and Niedermeyer's hit on Holmstrom last year when Anaheim played Detroit. Holmstrom just happened to be the player that had turned Detroit around when they were losing to San Jose. What about when Kostopolis sucker-punched Temmeanan, or when Avery went after Crosby with his stick. Hatcher is a dickhead as well. I'm sure you watch enough hockey to see that all hockey teams are that way. One of the reasons the Habs beat the Flyers in '89 was cuz Chris Chelios elbowed the head of Brian Prop, Philly's top scorer, into the boards and ended his season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how entertained the Canadiens fans are by the cheap shot - as would any bloodthirsty fan in any arena.


yeah, that was a vicious hit... but I remember the way Hextall came back at Chelios... and it's funny how the Phily fans were entertained as well by that attack !! The Flyers always played that type of hockey back in the days and they still do it too often. They got 7 suspensions this past season and Hatcher came back yesterday with a vicious hit on Bouillon. The newspapers here in Montreal talked about how hostile the Phily crowd his towards people with jersey's from other teams, citing people who got beat up for wearing the opposing team's jersey... They also said that the videos presented to the crowd during the games were not about fancy plays and nice goals, but about hits, fights anc vicious attacks made by past and present Flyers players...






I almost feel like there's a culture for violence in hockey in Philadelphia that is way more present there than anywhere else in the league...


----------



## Nick G

we didnt riot and burn cop cars and steal stuff after we won


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> we didnt riot and burn cop cars and steal stuff after we won


Yeah, but even if those incidents happened after hockey games, they are not directly related to hockey. Those people who did that were not hockey fans. Most of them were arrested and many seemed to be related to street gangs. They just took the opportunity to do their sh*t while thousands of people were in the streets and cops were busy trying to keep control of everything.


----------



## Nick G

i dont think its a culture of violence. South philly is a middle class, gritty, hard working town. People there need something to be proud of. and most people there would rather see someone get laid out, than see someone like koivu spinning through the crease and beat the goalie glove side. Punishing hockey is what their parents grew up with, and punishing hockey is what excites them. I agree, Philly has been dirty in the past, but almost all teams have been dirty. Just because we dont like outsiders, and cheer for big hits, it doesnt mean we dont love hockey.


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> i dont think its a culture of violence. South philly is a middle class, gritty, hard working town. People there need something to be proud of. and most people there would rather see someone get laid out, than see someone like koivu spinning through the crease and beat the goalie glove side. *Punishing hockey is what their parents grew up with, and punishing hockey is what excites them*. I agree, Philly has been dirty in the past, but almost all teams have been dirty. Just because we dont like outsiders, and cheer for big hits, it doesnt mean we dont love hockey.


I think that's what I meant when I said culture... The past generations loved that type of hockey and it is transmitted to the newer generations of hockey fans... I don't feel the fans in Detroit, Pittburgh, LA, NY or Colorado (to name a few) enjoy that type of hockey as much as the people in Phily. Maybe i'm off the charts by saying that, but that's just the way feel it !

..and I never said you guys didn't like hockey. Phily is one of the best american cities for hockey, IMO, with Detroit, Colorado, Minessaota and Boston.


----------



## Nick G

true, i just got the impression you meant "dirty hockey." i was misunderstood.
i see what you mean, and i think Montreal is one of the better hockey towns in all of hockey. 
and i have always been embarassed the way other teams fans are treated in philly (in any sport, football especially). I mean, sure a little heckling is fine, but once it gets physical, then thats where it crosses the line, in my opinion. But thats the way it is, hostile.

what was cool last night was the loudest the crowd was (aside from goals and hits) was during penalty kills, every time the flyers cleared the zone, that place got LOUD.
i think that lead to the shorthanded goal to tell u the truth, you could see the flyers feeding off of it.
Richards is the man shorthanded.


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> I almost feel like there's a culture for violence in hockey in Philadelphia that is way more present there than anywhere else in the league...


Philly is a violent town no doubt. I won't deny that, but as far as violent hockey goes, all teams are like that now. The teams switch personel to frequently now to develop any team-specific culture of violence. I personally think Hatcher sucks and should be removed from the team next year. He almost cost the Flyers the game, but on the other hand, when your scumbags aren't on the ice, other teams start abusing your skill players even more without the threat of repercussion. It's a necessary evil. Gretzky had to have Mccsorely with him when he moved to Los Angeles. If you watch the Edmonton Oilers of the 80s, they're is a corresponding increase of success and violence throughout the decade. When many of those players left for the Rangers, they played dirty there.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> true, i just got the impression you meant "dirty hockey." i was misunderstood.
> i see what you mean, and i think Montreal is one of the better hockey towns in all of hockey.
> and i have always been embarassed the way other teams fans are treated in philly (in any sport, football especially). I mean, sure a little heckling is fine, but once it gets physical, then thats where it crosses the line, in my opinion. But thats the way it is, hostile.
> 
> what was cool last night was the loudest the crowd was (aside from goals and hits) was during penalty kills, every time the flyers cleared the zone, that place got LOUD.
> i think that lead to the shorthanded goal to tell u the truth, you could see the flyers feeding off of it.
> Richards is the man shorthanded.


The ducks won the cup last year and they played very dirty. Montreal is very soft and philly took there heads off 3-4 times last night and the hits were clean. The hatcher hit was dirty but the montreal player turned late and hatcher was finishing his check. He got punished for it so lets not cry about that one. There are all types of dirty players in the league philly just gets the brunt of it because they have been known as a dirty team forever.


----------



## Nick G

^^^ agreed.
i think that ever since the broad street bullies, the aura of smashmouth hockey has surrounded philly, and the fans have embraced it, while the rest of the league has criticized us for it. but these days, its just the way ho key is played.
big slow and strong was the reason we sucked ass last year.
last year i was calling for hatchers head, but this year, he has surprised me a few times, i think he should play less minutes per game, but his presence is definately felt i think in the lineup. i think he is more of a leader than anything else.


----------



## Fargo

Like I said, Hatcher is a necessary evil for now. What makes the good teams great though is when these enforcers have some skill besides. Hatcher brings very little to the table.


----------



## deadhead

This series should be wrapping up tomorrow in game 4. Could easily have been a sweep. We get Knuble back which will be a huge lift Philly up 3-1 heading back to Montreal

Vengance Now!


----------



## Nick G

yeah, hatcher is old and slow, but im pretty sure he also has the leagues best +/- in the playoffs this year.

Im still trying to wrap my head around that play.
Hatcher tries to finish his check and Bouillon moves away in the process, getting clipped into the boards.
Meanwhile, Plakanec tries to take out Umbergers knee.
Buillon gets up and hits hatcher from behind... ill bet Bouillon realizing he had lost 4 drops of blood was the greatest moment of the game for him up to that point.
Suddenly Hatcher is gone from the game... what about him getting hit after the play?
What about Plakanec, guess umberger musta deserved it?

Last night, i finally saw that hit Kastopoulos blindsided Timonen with.
WTF was that? and no penalty? then even their coach said he deserved it. 
so a guy punches someone who isnt looking, and the coach condones it, but its the flyers are dirty... seems kinda backwards to me.
Whatever Timonen said, doesnt justify hitting a guy in the face after the play.
If a guy gets u angry, use that energy on the next shift, not hit him in the face.
Im wondering why that wasnt a penalty.
Seems like retribution is ok, as long as it was "warranted" and you arent from a team that 30 years ago was called bullies.
im not crying about penalties, because its a physical sport, and officiating is tough, but saying its the Flyers who are dirty seems kinda like bullshit to me.



> "They were winning," Carbonneau said. "They had just scored the [last] goal. This is not the right time to [celebrate]. He deserved it."


a one (or even three) goal lead means nothing for the flyers this playoff year, that last goal was the biggest of the game.
guess celebrating isnt warranted.


----------



## a-ronn

Heres what i get from montreals effort in the playoffs this year. They finished first so they think they are better then they actually are. They have these cocky attitudes and think they dont neeed to work hard to win. They were lucky to get by boston and philly is even tougher. If they dont step up there game they are finished. I just get this feeling that montreal thinks they are a great team and are forgetting what got them in first place. They really are not that great


----------



## a-ronn

a-ronn said:


> Heres what i get from montreals effort in the playoffs this year. They finished first so they think they are better then they actually are. They have these cocky attitudes and think they dont neeed to work hard to win. They were lucky to get by boston and philly is even tougher. If they dont step up there game they are finished. I just get this feeling that montreal thinks they are a great team and are forgetting what got them in first place. They really are not that great


Some great games tonight. Anyone goes down 3-0 and there pritty much finished so i like all the team to get back in the series 2-1. Although all the teams up 2-0 have been playing amazing. Detroit and Dallas have been the best so far IMO


----------



## Guest

Philly has always had violent teams. Why be diplomatic. It's just the truth. It's the character of the Flyers and I like it.


----------



## Nick G

damn, i go to get dinner, come back 15 minutes later and its 3-1 pittsburgh.
rangers fans gotta get into it man.

violent is fine.
dirty isnt, i was just defending them because I dont like my team being called dirty.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> damn, i go to get dinner, come back 15 minutes later and its 3-1 pittsburgh.
> rangers fans gotta get into it man.
> 
> violent is fine.
> dirty isnt, i was just defending them because I dont like my team being called dirty.


Wow rangers tie it and are all over the pengs they hit the post close to going up 4-3 then a stupid f*cking pently by hollwig. How good is pitsburgs powerplay. Malkin is just a sniper. Rangers goalie will never stop him sitting on the goal line like that


----------



## Nick G

yeah, thats was nice.. i thnk pittsburgh just tired them out and danced around the, the rangers could hardly skate off the ice after that pk.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> yeah, thats was nice.. i thnk pittsburgh just tired them out and danced around the, the rangers could hardly skate off the ice after that pk.


Henrik Lundqvist Sucked tonight i am a goalie so i dont like blaming them but come on. Your team comes out hard and out plays pitsburg the whole game and he doesnt make a save 5 goals on 17 shots. He is one of the best if not the best goalie in the league and he plays like this when ur team is down 2-0 in the series just brutal.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

WHOOO HOOO!!!!!!!

Pens are in great position against the Rangers!! Looking like a possible SSSSSWWWWWWEEEEEEPPPPPP!!!

Great game Pens!! They have to stay out of the box thursday night if they want a sweep.. Then again, the Pens penalty kill is looking very effective..

M. A. Fleury > Lundqvist


----------



## Nick G

congrats dippy... cept for a few flashes of the rangers of last series, you guys seemed pretty much in charge the whole game.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> congrats dippy... cept for a few flashes of the rangers of last series, you guys seemed pretty much in charge the whole game.


Thanks Nick!
But I do think the Rangers were in the Pens zone too much for comfort tonight


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> congrats dippy... cept for a few flashes of the rangers of last series, you guys seemed pretty much in charge the whole game.


Thanks Nick!
But I do think the Rangers were in the Pens zone too much for comfort tonight
[/quote]

I thought the rangers out played them the whole game Marc adre was steller once again and lunqvist sh*t the bed big time. How about Dallas these guys are one fire. To be 7-2 against the ducks and the sharks that is very impressive. Everyone was talking sh*t to me about taking them on my futures bet to win the cup these guys are awsome !!! Can someone say Dallas pitsburg stanly cup final that would be awsome.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

a-ronn said:


> I thought the rangers out played them the whole game Marc adre was steller once again and lunqvist sh*t the bed big time. How about Dallas these guys are one fire. To be 7-2 against the ducks and the sharks that is very impressive. Everyone was talking sh*t to me about taking them on my futures bet to win the cup these guys are awsome !!! Can someone say Dallas pitsburg stanly cup final that would be awsome.


Stars vs Pens in the Stanley cup sounds awesome indeed.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Penguins are thinking of a new logo as of late tonight

Here is the latest idea


----------



## MONGO 

You aint sweeping sh*t!


----------



## Fargo

Dallas vs Detroit ought to be pretty friggin' good.


----------



## Moondemon

I'll start my prayers for tonight's game. 
I think that Price will start the game and not Halak. Carbonneau's not gonna wear his lucky tie tonight (3-0 when wearing it).. he'll save it for Saturday









I heard about Hatcher's comment vs his hit on Bouillon. He said that if he knew, before the hit that he'd gat a 5 minute major, that he would have finished off Bouillon better than he did.... way to go !!

This should be a physical game, once again. Habs better not hit the posts again like they did a million times since this series started...

Knuble should be in the lineup for the flyers.. should be interesting to watch!


----------



## Nick G

^^ agreed, i cant wait.
im missing my softball game for it.
no way i could not be watching that game tonight.


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> ^^ agreed, i cant wait.
> im missing my softball game for it.
> no way i could not be watching that game tonight.


Good choice !!








What an important game... it'll be 3-1 or 2-2 after it... This game is HUGE !!!

I'm already nervous !


----------



## Kyle2154

Go Red Wings!

The nail biters are always so sweet to win. Glad to be up 3-0!


----------



## Fargo

Moondemon said:


> ^^ agreed, i cant wait.
> im missing my softball game for it.
> no way i could not be watching that game tonight.


Good choice !!








What an important game... it'll be 3-1 or 2-2 after it... This game is HUGE !!!

I'm already nervous !
[/quote]

tonight's game might decide the series. 2-2 would have the Habs fans psychotic by game 5. Hatcher really is a bastard, but it's like any other comment - for show mostly. Knuble back in will be a big plus if he's healthy.


----------



## piranawick

Great comment I heard last night.. " The only thing the Penguins can't do in the playoffs this year.............is grow playoff beards!" too funny. Go Pens.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> Great comment I heard last night.. " The only thing the Penguins can't do in the playoffs this year.............is grow playoff beards!" too funny. Go Pens.












I just hope the Pens can keep this team together after this season..

And on a side note. I hope MTL wins tonight!!


----------



## Nick G

avery has a ruptured spleen
i hope he is ok
but i also hope every other team makes fun of him for it on the ice.
taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Nick G

funny little antic about Marty Biron i just read



> Biron attended the 1995 playoffs after the first NHL lockout. It would be the Nords' last time in Quebec. Biron would turn 18 by the time the draft rolled around that summer. He got a call from Alain Chainey, a scout for the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim.
> 
> "Alain took me to a Rangers-Quebec game that night so we could talk," Biron recalled.
> 
> Biron came to the game wearing layers of clothing.
> 
> "At the game, I opened up my button-down shirt," Biron said.
> 
> Chainey was getting nervous as this beanpole lad, standing in the aisle, began stripping off his clothing.
> 
> "He's looking at me like: What am I doing? And I take off the top shirt and I've got my Quebec shirt under," Biron said. "It was a 5-4 or 6-5 overtime game. Joe Sakic scored in overtime, like he always does. . . . It was unbelievable. It was awesome.
> 
> "Even though I was being scouted by the Anaheim Mighty Ducks, I didn't care. I told him, 'Right now, I have no affiliation to a team. My team is on the ice and I cheer for them. But in two months, if you draft me, I'll change over to you guys.' He thought it was funny. I was a die-hard Nordiques fan."
> 
> He still is.


i have thought about what i would do, if i were a hockey player from a young age, and got scouted and signed with a team that wasnt the flyers, what i would do.. and that story pretty much sums up exactly what I would do.


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Great comment I heard last night.. " The only thing the Penguins can't do in the playoffs this year.............is grow playoff beards!" too funny. Go Pens.












I just hope the Pens can keep this team together after this season..

And on a side note. I hope MTL wins tonight!!
[/quote]

This pitsburg team will not be together much longer. Marc andre will want a big raise malkin will want a ton of cash. I would keep malkin before marc adre, Malkin is just a stud on the ice. I dont know if Crosby likes the fact that he is upstaging him and is a better player. Hossa will not be back. So this is there year to win it.

Jager was hinting if they loose next game it may be his last I hope thats not true he is still a great player. Id like to see him play atleast 1 more season.


----------



## Nick G

Call me crazy but part of me feels like if they loose jagr, they might be a better team.
Btw shannahan, Gomez, Drury, and Jagr they have four players who were top dogs at one point in their career. sh*t, that looks like a team I would have made in NHL2003 for ps2.
I think for a team to work, there needs to be less ego, and more grit.
Remember the beginning of the season when the rangers offense couldn't score a goal when their life depended on it.
It was because everyone was trying to be too cute with the puck and make perfect passes and score the perfect goal. Noone on the team wanted to work for it, that's probably why only their defense scored for like the first ten games.

Well since then they gelled, and obviously improved and are in the 2nd round of the playoffs, but still, I think if they loose Jagr in the offseason, pick up a middle of the pack kinda guy who is young, and they do a lot better.
I could be wrong, just a thought.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> Call me crazy but part of me feels like if they loose jagr, they might be a better team.
> Btw shannahan, Gomez, Drury, and Jagr they have four players who were top dogs at one point in their career. sh*t, that looks like a team I would have made in NHL2003 for ps2.
> I think for a team to work, there needs to be less ego, and more grit.
> Remember the beginning of the season when the rangers offense couldn't score a goal when their life depended on it.
> It was because everyone was trying to be too cute with the puck and make perfect passes and score the perfect goal. Noone on the team wanted to work for it, that's probably why only their defense scored for like the first ten games.
> 
> Well since then they gelled, and obviously improved and are in the 2nd round of the playoffs, but still, I think if they loose Jagr in the offseason, pick up a middle of the pack kinda guy who is young, and they do a lot better.
> I could be wrong, just a thought.


I thought that of jager in his younger days with his ego and all, but now he has made his money and he is not in his prime anymore. He is playing for the love of the game after seeing his interview last night i dont think there was one other player on the team more upset then him. I think he just wants to win now and doesnt care who gets the goals or how they go in. He seems to be very humbled in his older age.


----------



## Moondemon

Halak will start the game tonight. He hasn't played a lot lately, but he's good and usualy did the job very well. 
That's a big decision from the part of Carbonneau.

Puck drops in 50 minutes !

*GO HABS GO !!!! *


----------



## Nick G

agreed dude, i got butterflies, feel like im about to play in the damn game








go flyers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> agreed dude, i got butterflies, feel like im about to play in the damn game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go flyers!!!!!!!!!!!


Halak is a very good goalie people think bad move on the habs if he starts, but he is a good goalie. He has put up the best numbers in the AHL for the past few seasons. IF he starts we will see how he handles the pressure. Price has not been good so this could be a good move for the habs.


----------



## Nick G

I'm sure he is good, he is on the canadiens. 
Noone on a (second round) playoff team is to be taken lightly, only goalie i care about is Biron.

18 minutes

id rather see the flyers win because they beat the canadiens, not because the habs goalie makes mistakes.
but hey, if we win, i dont really care how.
but its going to be a VICIOUS game no matter what


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> I'm sure he is good, he is on the canadiens.
> Noone on a (second round) playoff team is to be taken lightly, only goalie i care about is Biron.
> 
> 18 minutes
> 
> id rather see the flyers win because they beat the canadiens, not because the habs goalie makes mistakes.
> but hey, if we win, i dont really care how.
> but its going to be a VICIOUS game no matter what


I played some proline tonight picked breir to get more points then kovelev so im hoping brier has a big night and halak shits the bed, but i dont like how everyone thinks its a bad move to put in a back up. This guy is a really good goalie its just hard to say what a young guy is going to do in his first nhl playoff start.


----------



## Nick G

what a game
no more mistakes for 2:39


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> what a game
> no more mistakes for 2:39


All i gotta say is marty biron !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

all i gotta say is
HOLY COW

biron was amazing.
the flyers were amazing
the canadiens were amazing
but somehow we escaped.

moondemon, you guys played really well... i cant believe we won.
i also cant believe i didnt have a heart attack.
good game.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> all i gotta say is
> HOLY COW
> 
> biron was amazing.
> the flyers were amazing
> the canadiens were amazing
> but somehow we escaped.
> 
> moondemon, you guys played really well... i cant believe we won.
> i also cant believe i didnt have a heart attack.
> good game.


I dont think habs fans can whine about that penalty. I hate seeing games decided by late callas, but it was a late hit and same thing happened to the flyers in game 1.


----------



## Nick G

dude, i was thinkin during the game how, this post season especially, how many broken sticks there are ALL the time on the ice. it seems like there is one at all times
yeah the refs definately didnt decide that one, and i would definately admit it if i thought that they did


----------



## Moondemon

yeah, it was a good game... habs had the pressure going in the flyers zone for quite a while. I don't understand how the team gets so unlucky game after game on offense and add that to the way Biron's playing.. sh*t ! What a fuckin' stupid penalty by Begin ! It had to be called ! We just had a momentum sh*t in our favor after the 2nd goal and he screwed it up !

I'll stay optimistic by saying that it's not over until it's over, but it will be very hard for my ''bleu-blanc-rouge'' to get away with this series..

I feel depressed !!

Enjoy all you Flyers fan !


----------



## Nick G

dude Begin took a SHOT blocking that briere slapshot, showed a lot of heart, i was glad he was ok


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> yeah, it was a good game... habs had the pressure going in the flyers zone for quite a while. I don't understand how the team gets so unlucky game after game on offense and add that to the way Biron's playing.. sh*t ! What a fuckin' stupid penalty by Begin ! It had to be called ! We just had a momentum sh*t in our favor after the 2nd goal and he screwed it up !
> 
> I'll stay optimistic by saying that it's not over until it's over, but it will be very hard for my ''bleu-blanc-rouge'' to get away with this series..
> 
> I feel depressed !!
> 
> Enjoy all you Flyers fan !


Yes very dumb thing to do when it is tied 2-2 same thing halwig did for the rangers last night. Rangers battle back make it 3-3 and he gets a dumb pentalty that cost them the game. I dont know what is with these players. 5-10 years ago we are not even looking at these hits now they are called i dont like it much, but thats the way its gonna be the players gotta learn.

The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


----------



## Nick G

exactly, by no stretch is it over, and i just found out that im going to be camping during the next game... didnt realize there was to days inbetween games..... LAME.
i just hope that i get cellphone service.


----------



## MONGO 

Moon... who you going to root for if the Habs get the boot. Im thinking of going with a team from the West myself.. possibly Dallas or Detroit.


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> I dont think habs fans can whine about that penalty. I hate seeing games decided by late callas, but it was a late hit and same thing happened to the flyers in game 1.


Versus didn't even show a replay of the penalty. What happened? Did the refs screw up a close game again or was the penalty legit? I'm assuming by what's being said that the penalty was about the level of the Richards penalty in game 1.


----------



## deadhead

a-ronn said:


> The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


Can you explain "blew a 3-1 series lead" I mean we are playing in the second round correct? Didnt know this was table tennis and had to win by 2.

The Flyers are really having some great team chemistry in these playoffs that spells danger for the Pens!


----------



## Nick G

deadhead said:


> The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


Can you explain "*blew a 3-1 series lead*" I mean we are playing in the second round correct? Didnt know this was table tennis and had to win by 2.

The Flyers are really having some great team chemistry in these playoffs that spells danger for the Pens!
[/quote]
dude, im with you on the flyers, i have loved them for a long ass time, but they DID blow a 3-1 series lead, they came real close to giving that series to the caps.

im not counting chickens until they hatch if you know what i mean in terms of the Pens, u see how good montreal is, how fast they can score when they want to. Once we can keep our foot on their throat and get out of this series, then we worry about who we play next.

but it would be a lie if I told you i didnt bounce out of bed today, singing in the shower because of that win last night.


----------



## Fargo

Flyers need to close it out in Montreal. No guarantees on game 6, and game 7 is lethal in Montreal. They have to play with total urgency and then get some rest, since the Penguins will probably close it out tonight.


----------



## Nick G

^^i agree, i really hope it happens saturday. montreal is going to be a tough place to play game 5, i dont even want to fathom a game seven there.

would be nice if the Rangers dont get swept, but i think they will.


----------



## MONGO 

At this point... I would like a game 4 win just to not get swept and break the Pens playoff winning streak.


----------



## Nick G

^^ i hope so.

they are putting the Rangers Jersey on the Penn statue downstairs.
scalpers are everywhere, i heard one say 100 bucks per ticket.
ill bet its fake though.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> ^^ i hope so.
> 
> they are putting the Rangers Jersey on the Penn statue downstairs.
> scalpers are everywhere, i heard one say 100 bucks per ticket.
> ill bet its fake though.


My brother is going to the game tonight... We joked around before the series started by saying he will be there for when we get swept.


----------



## Nick G

^^ i hate when predictions like that are true.

i think they will take tonights game actually, too much pride to get swept on their own ice.
but who knows.


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> Ok, so the season started yesterday in England with the kings beating the Ducks 4-1. Today, Anaheim won ..also by 4-1 over the same kings.
> 
> I was looking forward to the start of the season... and here we are !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't wait till Oct. 3rd for the Habs first game.. In Montreal, we'll get all 82 Habs games in HD !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO HABS GO !!


First post of this thread with Moon talking sh*t about the Leafs... but the guy is wearing a Flyers hat.


----------



## Nick G




----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


>


Its funny because the Flyers > the Habs right now.


----------



## Nick G

the newspaper (phila. inquirer) said that "Marty Biron has been the difference between the habs and the hab-nots"


----------



## a-ronn

deadhead said:


> The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


Can you explain "blew a 3-1 series lead" I mean we are playing in the second round correct? Didnt know this was table tennis and had to win by 2.

The Flyers are really having some great team chemistry in these playoffs that spells danger for the Pens!
[/quote]

Blowing a 3-1 lead not much to figure out there. Your up 3-1 and washinton tied it 3-3 they still won the series but they blew the lead. Yesterday they are up 2-0 Habs tie it 2-2 they blew a 2-0 lead. They still won, but that does not change the fact they blew the lead. I did not think that was to hard to figure out ???


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


Can you explain "blew a 3-1 series lead" I mean we are playing in the second round correct? Didnt know this was table tennis and had to win by 2.

The Flyers are really having some great team chemistry in these playoffs that spells danger for the Pens!
[/quote]

Blowing a 3-1 lead not much to figure out there. Your up 3-1 and washinton tied it 3-3 they still won the series but they blew the lead. Yesterday they are up 2-0 Habs tie it 2-2 they blew a 2-0 lead. They still won, but that does not change the fact they blew the lead. I did not think that was to hard to figure out ???
[/quote]

Flyers blow leads because they're a young team;l Montreal falls behind early because they are a young team. Young teams make mental errors in the playoffs more frequently. But, Honestly I don't see how any team will beat Dallas or Pittsburgh.


----------



## MONGO 

I cant see it.








http://goingfivehole.blogspot.com/search/l...layoff%20Beards


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> The series is not over by any stretch habs win on home ice and there back in it. Philly blew a 3-1 series lead last round so we will see what happens


Can you explain "blew a 3-1 series lead" I mean we are playing in the second round correct? Didnt know this was table tennis and had to win by 2.

The Flyers are really having some great team chemistry in these playoffs that spells danger for the Pens!
[/quote]

Blowing a 3-1 lead not much to figure out there. Your up 3-1 and washinton tied it 3-3 they still won the series but they blew the lead. Yesterday they are up 2-0 Habs tie it 2-2 they blew a 2-0 lead. They still won, but that does not change the fact they blew the lead. I did not think that was to hard to figure out ???
[/quote]

Flyers blow leads because they're a young team;l Montreal falls behind early because they are a young team. Young teams make mental errors in the playoffs more frequently. But, Honestly I don't see how any team will beat Dallas or Pittsburgh.
[/quote]

I was not trying to knock the flyers i was just explaining to this guy what blowing a lead means lol. The call was legit there calling the game no matter what the score is or what time of the game it is. I just wish the refs would get more consistent. Same thing happened to philly in game 1 to give the habs a 1-0 lead in the series so habs fans cannot complain. Flyers could have swept the Habs if it was not for the first game late call.


----------



## Nick G

congrats rangers.
pulled out out.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> congrats rangers.
> pulled out out.


What a suprise crosby went to the room smashing his stick around and screaming like a baby after the game. What was he thinking they would win every game????


----------



## Nick G

was he really? i missed the game.
i wish i saw that.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> was he really? i missed the game.
> i wish i saw that.


I did not see the game eaither just got in from work as the game ended and heard some of the reporters talking about it after the game. It is one thing to be pissed about looseing but come on.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, its one game, and you still have three more chances to beat them.
maybe he does still need to grow up, or he was just into it.

either way, im glad to see them bleeding a bit... for once.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Rangers played their hearts out tonight!

Good game for them! Lundqvist actually showed up to play, and the Ranger D was playing pretty tight.

My prediction was the Pens in 5. Let's see if that happens! I don't think the Rangers can survive 2 games in Pittsburgh


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Rangers played their hearts out tonight!
> 
> Good game for them! Lundqvist actually showed up to play, and the Ranger D was playing pretty tight.
> 
> My prediction was the Pens in 5. Let's see if that happens! I don't think the Rangers can survive 2 games in Pittsburgh


If rangers can steel one in pitsburg they go back home that could be scary cause if they pulled off a miracle and tied it 3-3 it does not matter were they play in game 7 it will be an even playing field. Rangers have played alot better then a being down 3-1 right now they badly outplayed pits last game but lunqvist sh*t the bed . They also played good in game 2 as did pits so it will be interesting to see how pits respondes to there first loss. When i came home and seen they won 3-0 i was very impressed. to shut down pits for 0 goals is amazing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

To be honest, I didn't think Pgh would win 2 games in MSG. I was hoping for a split, and that is what happened.
I do not think the Rangers have a ghost of a chance to win 2 games in Pittsburgh though, and I stand by that statement


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> To be honest, I didn't think Pgh would win 2 games in MSG. I was hoping for a split, and that is what happened.
> I do not think the Rangers have a ghost of a chance to win 2 games in Pittsburgh though, and I stand by that statement


All home ice is out the window in a game 7. Personally i dont think it will get that far, but if it does all advantages go out the window.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

a-ronn said:


> To be honest, I didn't think Pgh would win 2 games in MSG. I was hoping for a split, and that is what happened.
> I do not think the Rangers have a ghost of a chance to win 2 games in Pittsburgh though, and I stand by that statement


All home ice is out the window in a game 7. Personally i dont think it will get that far, but if it does all advantages go out the window.
[/quote]
Not to mention that if MTL wins the series against Philly, home ice is lost for the Pens as well.
1 reason for me to want philly to win--but they were always heated rivals for me--I used to be an Islander fan when I lived out there, and hated Philly then too
Come to think of it, I always couldn't stand the Flyers hah. 
But you gotta love the heated crushing games they provided for us to watch


----------



## Nick G

^^ remember the Pens-Flyers playoff game like 5+ years (cant remember how many, i think super mario was still playing though) that was like 3 overtimes, it lasted until like 2 in the morning, and Primeau FINALLY won it in the end, that game was great, but it was so draining. everyone i knew was so tired the next day.

i agree, pens flyers are some great games.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> ^^ remember the Pens-Flyers playoff game like 5+ years (cant remember how many, i think super mario was still playing though) that was like 3 overtimes, it lasted until like 2 in the morning, and Primeau FINALLY won it in the end, that game was great, but it was so draining. everyone i knew was so tired the next day.
> 
> i agree, pens flyers are some great games.


I stayed up the whole time.. devastating for pgh.. I remember watching Jagr being doubled over in absolute exhaustion at the end lol


----------



## Nick G

haha, yeah that was a great one. I remember them eating pizza on the Bench.
i think i was tired for them.

I miss that flyers team, and Mario as well. It was always fun to watch him once in a while.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> haha, yeah that was a great one. I remember them eating pizza on the Bench.
> i think i was tired for them.
> 
> I miss that flyers team, and Mario as well. It was always fun to watch him once in a while.











I remember the pizza now!! lol ty fer sharing lol


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Rangers played their hearts out tonight!
> 
> Good game for them! Lundqvist actually showed up to play, and the Ranger D was playing pretty tight.
> 
> My prediction was the Pens in 5. Let's see if that happens! I don't think the Rangers can survive 2 games in Pittsburgh










You were bringing out the brooms a page or two ago... dont gimme that 5 game bullsh*t.


----------



## Ja'eh

Pens in six.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> Rangers played their hearts out tonight!
> 
> Good game for them! Lundqvist actually showed up to play, and the Ranger D was playing pretty tight.
> 
> My prediction was the Pens in 5. Let's see if that happens! I don't think the Rangers can survive 2 games in Pittsburgh










You were bringing out the brooms a page or two ago... dont gimme that 5 game bullsh*t.

:rasp:
[/quote]
Hey, I like a 3 game lead, ya'know? lol

I said Pens in 5. And I'm sure they can't pull off 2 games in Pgh


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Rangers played their hearts out tonight!
> 
> Good game for them! Lundqvist actually showed up to play, and the Ranger D was playing pretty tight.
> 
> My prediction was the Pens in 5. Let's see if that happens! I don't think the Rangers can survive 2 games in Pittsburgh










You were bringing out the brooms a page or two ago... dont gimme that 5 game bullsh*t.

:rasp:
[/quote]
Hey, I like a 3 game lead, ya'know? lol

I said Pens in 5. And I'm sure they can't pull off 2 games in Pgh

:rasp:
[/quote]
Hey, im happy with not getting swept and stopping the Pens playoff winning streak.:laugh:

a miracle 4 game comeback would be amazing though... but not likely.


----------



## Nick G

colorado got CURB STOMPED last night.
i felt bad for them.
i was so wrong in picking them to own that series.


----------



## Kyle2154

Go Red Wings!

It is now time to take the conference and then take back the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Ja'eh

Kyle2154 said:


> Go Red Wings!
> 
> It is now time to take the conference and then take back the Stanley Cup!


I'm not a Detroit fan by any means but I think they're going to take it all.


----------



## a-ronn

Ja said:


> Go Red Wings!
> 
> It is now time to take the conference and then take back the Stanley Cup!


I'm not a Detroit fan by any means but I think they're going to take it all.
[/quote]

Redwings have been great, but they have not had a challange yet. Playing nashville then playing a colardo team with all there stars out of the line up for most the series, is not much of a challange. I think the west final will be 10 times better then the east. Lest just hope Dallas does not blow it. I dont think detroit will steam roll a good team in the westeren final it will probly be game 7 which would be awsome. I dont wanna take anything away from the wings because they have played very well, but they have had it easy up untill this point. Franzen has been amazing i cant believe that guy.


----------



## Ja'eh

a-ronn said:


> Go Red Wings!
> 
> It is now time to take the conference and then take back the Stanley Cup!


I'm not a Detroit fan by any means but I think they're going to take it all.
[/quote]

Redwings have been great, but they have not had a challange yet. Playing nashville then playing a colardo team with all there stars out of the line up for most the series, is not much of a challange. I think the west final will be 10 times better then the east. Lest just hope Dallas does not blow it. I dont think detroit will steam roll a good team in the westeren final it will probly be game 7 which would be awsome. I dont wanna take anything away from the wings because they have played very well, but they have had it easy up untill this point. Franzen has been amazing i cant believe that guy.
[/quote]
You make an excellent point but Detroit is arguably the best team in the west and maybe the east too and Detroit had a very strong season this year but I know regular season doesn't mean squat in the playoffs. Even if Colorado had all their stars I still think that Detroit would have beaten them but with more difficulty of course. Like you said the western conference final will be 10 times better than the eastern final.


----------



## Nick G

in terms of excitement, i think, in my opinion, the east has been better this year.
so far.


----------



## Ja'eh

Nick G said:


> in terms of excitement, i think, in my opinion, the east has been better this year.
> so far.


That's because most of the best young stars play in the east.


----------



## a-ronn

Ja said:


> in terms of excitement, i think, in my opinion, the east has been better this year.
> so far.


That's because most of the best young stars play in the east.
[/quote]

Personally i think Dallas,wings,sharks and the ducks could take down all the top teams in the east. The east tends to have more exciteing hockey because its run and gun offensive hockey, but defence wins championships which is why the west teams are better.


----------



## Fargo

When I watch Dallas play San Jose, the level of play seems a bit elevated compared to the East, but that may just be an illusion. I really think Dallas is going to beat Detroit. They have the goaletending edge, and look at who they've been beating so far. San Jose was arguably the best team going into the playoffs. And it's not like the Ducks were bad.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> When I watch Dallas play San Jose, the level of play seems a bit elevated compared to the East, but that may just be an illusion. I really think Dallas is going to beat Detroit. They have the goaletending edge, and look at who they've been beating so far. San Jose was arguably the best team going into the playoffs. And it's not like the Ducks were bad.


The ducks were actually one of the top teams in the league the last half of the season and the sharks were the best. I dont wanna jump the gun on dallas beating the wings untill they beat the sharks. Remember sharks went 18-0-2 at the end of the season the they are more the capable of winning alot of games in a row. They probly wont beat dallas but anything can happen. There are 3 teams down 3-1 right now i have a feeling one of them are going to come back to win or make it very interesting. I hope its the rangers lol


----------



## a-ronn

a-ronn said:


> When I watch Dallas play San Jose, the level of play seems a bit elevated compared to the East, but that may just be an illusion. I really think Dallas is going to beat Detroit. They have the goaletending edge, and look at who they've been beating so far. San Jose was arguably the best team going into the playoffs. And it's not like the Ducks were bad.


The ducks were actually one of the top teams in the league the last half of the season and the sharks were the best. I dont wanna jump the gun on dallas beating the wings untill they beat the sharks. Remember sharks went 18-0-2 at the end of the season the they are more the capable of winning alot of games in a row. They probly wont beat dallas but anything can happen. There are 3 teams down 3-1 right now i have a feeling one of them are going to come back to win or make it very interesting. I hope its the rangers lol
[/quote]

Dallas is blowing it im getting very worried.


----------



## Ja'eh

I was hoping to see Detroit and Dallas square off against each other.


----------



## Fargo

The way I look at it: Whoever wins betwween Dallas and San Jose is the more worthy adversary for Detroit. That series coming up might as well be considered the Stanley Cup.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> The way I look at it: Whoever wins betwween Dallas and San Jose is the more worthy adversary for Detroit. That series coming up might as well be considered the Stanley Cup.


Yea i really dont think the teams in the east have the defence and expierence as the teams in the west. The teams in the west have great defence and have great players that can score at any time when givin the chance. Montreal flyers game tonight cant wait !!!!!!!!!! i think Habs take this one and price plays well. Then we can all hope flyers close them out in game 6


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> The way I look at it: Whoever wins betwween Dallas and San Jose is the more worthy adversary for Detroit. That series coming up might as well be considered the Stanley Cup.


Yea i really dont think the teams in the east have the defence and expierence as the teams in the west. The teams in the west have great defence and have great players that can score at any time when givin the chance. Montreal flyers game tonight cant wait !!!!!!!!!! i think Habs take this one and price plays well. Then we can all hope flyers close them out in game 6
[/quote]

I disagree with both above posts. I feel the Pens have a team built to take on anyone out of the west. I still believe a motivated Ottawa would have been the biggest threat. The Rangers are hurting and just don't have the legs so far. Lundqvist is the best goalie remaining (although Turco has always been my favourite).

The Stars have a great two way team - same as Detroit. San Jose is the best offensive team of the three, but they aren't producing like they need to. The Pens have the best offensive team in the league - their 3rd line center would likely be the star of most NHL teams.


----------



## a-ronn

DannyBoy17 said:


> The way I look at it: Whoever wins betwween Dallas and San Jose is the more worthy adversary for Detroit. That series coming up might as well be considered the Stanley Cup.


Yea i really dont think the teams in the east have the defence and expierence as the teams in the west. The teams in the west have great defence and have great players that can score at any time when givin the chance. Montreal flyers game tonight cant wait !!!!!!!!!! i think Habs take this one and price plays well. Then we can all hope flyers close them out in game 6
[/quote]

I disagree with both above posts. I feel the Pens have a team built to take on anyone out of the west. I still believe a motivated Ottawa would have been the biggest threat. The Rangers are hurting and just don't have the legs so far. Lundqvist is the best goalie remaining (although Turco has always been my favourite).

The Stars have a great two way team - same as Detroit. San Jose is the best offensive team of the three, but they aren't producing like they need to. The Pens have the best offensive team in the league - their 3rd line center would likely be the star of most NHL teams.
[/quote]

There is no doubt the pens or whoever makes the finals will have chance to win. The teams in the west are just better all around. They play a crash and bang style of hockey they have great goalies and some offensive studs. I just think the run and gun style of hockey from the teams in the east will get shut down by the teams in the west.


----------



## Fargo

I don't consider the Rangers or Devils or Flyers or Bruins run and gun. I think Washington runs and guns. I think that Pittsburgh is the only team designed to take on the West, although the Flyers keep surprising me. I'll just keep on saying Philly sucks if it keeps them winning.


----------



## Fargo

21 years since the Flyers beat Montreal in playoffs.


----------



## a-ronn

Fargo said:


> I don't consider the Rangers or Devils or Flyers or Bruins run and gun. I think Washington runs and guns. I think that Pittsburgh is the only team designed to take on the West, although the Flyers keep surprising me. I'll just keep on saying Philly sucks if it keeps them winning.


Philly is a very fast team and play the definition of run and gun hockey. They give up lots of shots and also shot the puck alot. Rangers are not run and gun nor are the devils or bruins. The diff with those teams is they have noone to put the puck in the net other then the rangers. Pits is run and gun,habs,philly,ottawa,washington they all play that style of hockey. West play very defensive and have alot of big guns to score to back it up. Im not saying the team from the west will win i just think they are better teams overall.

Congrats to Philly tonight taking out the Habs on home ice in 5 games it must be sweet.


----------



## Ja'eh

Well I'm glad the Habs are out now. My two most hated teams are gone!


----------



## a-ronn

Ja said:


> Well I'm glad the Habs are out now. My two most hated teams are gone!


Agreed lets hope dallas can close out the sharks tommorow and rangers can stay alive !!!!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

That was the last of the Canadian teams.


----------



## Fargo

Philly is better off with Penguins than with the Rangers - matchup difficulties and Lundquist.


----------



## Moondemon

Oh well... what can i say ?? 
Flyers won, they deserved it more i guess...

I'm still very happy with the way Mtl played this year (most said they'd finish 13th in the east...). I think they'll be a team to watch for the next years, like the penguins and capitals in the east... Fast, young and a lot of talent. Next year will be the 100th aniversary of the team.. many celebrations to come. It will be a great year !! I love my habs !!!!!

So now, well, GO PENS GO i guess...!!


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Oh well... what can i say ??
> Flyers won, they deserved it more i guess...
> 
> I'm still very happy with the way Mtl played this year (most said they'd finish 13th in the east...). I think they'll be a team to watch for the next years, like the penguins and capitals in the east... Fast, young and a lot of talent. Next year will be the 100th aniversary of the team.. many celebrations to come. It will be a great year !! I love my habs !!!!!
> 
> So now, well, GO PENS GO i guess...!!


I am tired of people saying " most people said habs would finish 13th" To try and make it look the season was a success. The reality of it is they finished 1st not 13th and played like sh*t in the playoffs. They were expected to atleast make the conference final and they barley got past the first round. They also played the lowest seeds in the playoffs and had the easiest ride there.

Lets go Rangers this afternoon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon

^^^ Habs season was a success and yes, they did not played well in the playoffs... I think they did better than most of the teams, not to mention the leafs and the sens who went downhill....

I don't know for which team you normally root for, but i think the habs played well in general. (are you a leafs fan??)


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> ^^^ Habs season was a success and yes, they did not played well in the playoffs... I think they did better than most of the teams, not to mention the leafs and the sens who went downhill....
> 
> I don't know for which team you normally root for, but i think the habs played well in general. (are you a leafs fan??)


Yes i am a leafs fan and im not dissapointed with there season this year. It was clear to me when the season started they would not make the playoffs and the didnt. I would be much more rattled if they finished first then sh*t the bed big time in the playoffs. I must say though i cheer for players and goalies i like rather then the crest on the jersy. I just think its a way to make montreal fans to feel good about the dissapointment by saying they were not expected to make the playoffs and sh*t


----------



## Moondemon

Well, I had fun watching all the games this year, watching all the young talent emerge and living the hype the team gave to the fans. 
Most of this hype came from the fact that no one, even me, would have thought that the habs would be a good team with all those rookies in their lineup. They gave us some quality hockey, when everybody thought that the team wouldn't be better than the years before... and the habs sucked for a few years...So, I'm not ''that'' dissapointed today.. i feel more optomistic for the future years, knowing that I'll once again be seeing so very good hockey being played here in MTL next year, and knowing that we'll keep kicking the Leafs ass next year


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> Well, I had fun watching all the games this year, watching all the young talent emerge and living the hype the team gave to the fans.
> Most of this hype came from the fact that no one, even me, would have thought that the habs would be a good team with all those rookies in their lineup. They gave us some quality hockey, when everybody thought that the team wouldn't be better than the years before... and the habs sucked for a few years...So, I'm not ''that'' dissapointed today.. i feel more optomistic for the future years, knowing that I'll once again be seeing so very good hockey being played here in MTL next year, and knowing that we'll keep kicking the Leafs ass next year


It is no secret the leafs will probly be even worse next year. The habs should be a good team again next year, but noone knows what your gonna get will kovelev he has a good season then 2 bad season so we will see if he can do it again next year. Montreal should see a cup in the next 5 years. Ottawa and the leafs will probly never win one. I really wanna see the flames or oilers get a cup.


----------



## Moondemon

yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!! 
It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> ^^^ Habs season was a success and yes, they did not played well in the playoffs... I think they did better than most of the teams, not to mention the leafs and the sens who went downhill....
> 
> I don't know for which team you normally root for, but i think the habs played well in general. (are you a leafs fan??)


Like I've said, they played over their heads all year. It's valuable experience, but it also means a very low draft pick in a 15 player draft.


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!!
> It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!


----------



## Moondemon

RockinTimbz said:


> yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!!
> It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!











[/quote]

hahaha.. you guys can have baseball, basketball and football...

we'll keep hockey !


----------



## MONGO 

Moondemon said:


> yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!!
> It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!











[/quote]

hahaha.. you guys can have baseball, basketball and football...

we'll keep hockey !








[/quote]







We can share.


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!!
> It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!











[/quote]

hahaha.. you guys can have baseball, basketball and football...

we'll keep hockey !








[/quote]







We can share.
[/quote]

Pens are getting all the calls they will probly end it in OT on this powerplay. Drury gets high sticked no call then they call that one. Gotta love the reffing in these playoffs.


----------



## MONGO 

Yeah it will end during a Pens powerplay... what a surprise.


----------



## MONGO 

I cant wait until the West crushes the East in the finals whether its the Flyers or the Pens.


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> I cant wait until the West crushes the East in the finals whether its the Flyers or the Pens.


Dallas needs to win tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

Nick G said:


> yeah, i too wanna see the cup where it belongs... north of the border !!!
> It's our game, our pride and we'll take it back soon !!!











not this year








good series man. cant believe we won. i was camping in the catskills mountains last night, aand that high up, i got montreals AM radio station as well as Philly radio station. problem was, the montreals station was in french (i could only tell it was the name because they said the names every once in a while) , and the philly one was barely coming in.

but im still in shock guys. pens flyers
its on dippy.


----------



## Nick G

when does the next round start?


----------



## joey'd

Moondemon said:


> just so you all know, this past monday night, i took my normal victory drive down st.catherine street, flying my two habs flags on my back window, playing the goal song from 2 years ago and it was great.
> people were running around all over giving everyone high fives, horns were honking people were cheering and waving flags and it was amazing.
> 
> UNTIL
> the police would not allow me to turn off st.catherine, and i was forced to drive through a rioting mod of people, trying to tip over my car with me in it, and bashing and smashing it, and after all was said and done, i made it out alive, *but missing one of my rear windows*!
> 
> just thought i would share,
> 
> !!!!!GO HABS GO!!!!!!!


That's crazy ! Did someone smash your window ??
[/quote]
i dont know, i was surrounded by the mob of people.....literally , but now that i think about it, i think maybe somebody tried to pull off my flag and it may have shattered the window????
i have no idea, all i know is going to celebrate my teams victory cost me a good 300$ and half a day of work (my first time missed since i started).
and now we are out, and that sucks, we played like crap and i hope the flyers go far if not all the way.
thank god the rangers bombed as we all knew they would, they suck, they just cant seem to do anything with proper talent, but whatever.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> I cant wait until the West crushes the East in the finals whether its the Flyers or the Pens.


Sorry about the Pens victory over the Rangers. They played good, absolutely worthy opponent, played better than it only going to 5 games...

Great series. Put the gloves down 'till football season?

But Moon, I used to play hockey when I was 8, we love hockey here in the US :smile:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> pens flyers
> its on dippy.


----------



## Nick G

haha. 
im just extatic i get AT LEAST 4 more flyers games to watch. 
feels like borrowed time right now, but thats ok.
its sure to be an interesting series
go flyers
when is the first game?


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> haha.
> im just extatic i get AT LEAST 4 more flyers games to watch.
> feels like borrowed time right now, but thats ok.
> its sure to be an interesting series
> go flyers
> when is the first game?


were about half way through the 4th ot in the dallas game right now and i wont be able to sleep untill its over lol im gonna be up all night. Sharks have dominated all the ots so far I hope dallas gets a break here. Turco nabokov are playing amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!

yesssssssssssssssssssssssss about 2 minutes after i posted they get a powerplay and scoreee. Sucks it happened on the powerplay but sharks had there chance on a powerplay in the 3rd ot so it was a fair shake.


----------



## Nick G

^^^ damn dude 4ots. i was up watching it til the end of the second, then i went to sleep.


----------



## Nick G

ok dippy
this friday night it begins.
then sunday, then next tuesday and next thursday.
way too long away, its going to be a long week.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> ok dippy
> this friday night it begins.
> then sunday, then next tuesday and next thursday.
> way too long away, its going to be a long week.


...Just like the Ranger series, I don't know what to think about this one...
Philly is on a roll-
Bah, I gotta say Pittsburgh in 5, because someone has to start with the smack talk..
I gotta stand by my team!! 
If the Flyers allow the Pens to control the puck in their zone--game over.
If the Pens allow Phillys big guys to continuously crash the net, it could be a long series.

Fleury>Biron, but both HOT

Any insight on the stars/wings series?


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ok dippy
> this friday night it begins.
> then sunday, then next tuesday and next thursday.
> way too long away, its going to be a long week.


...Just like the Ranger series, I don't know what to think about this one...
Philly is on a roll-
Bah, I gotta say Pittsburgh in 5, because someone has to start with the smack talk..
I gotta stand by my team!! 
If the Flyers allow the Pens to control the puck in their zone--game over.
If the Pens allow Phillys big guys to continuously crash the net, it could be a long series.

Fleury>Biron, but both HOT

Any insight on the stars/wings series?
[/quote]

I want the stars to win but i dont know whats going to happen. Wings have not been tested yet so we will see how they fair when they do get tested. Dallas has had much tougher series then the wings so it will be interesting to see and it will be a great series. Philly Pengs is going to be amazing i like Biron better the fleury. Fleury has put up great number but he has not looked sharp to me. His rebound control has not been great and rangers did not drive the net to take advantage of that. Philly will be all over him and those rebounds. I cant wait for round 3 it is going to be amazing and honestly could go eaither way in both series.

For my picks i gotta stick with the underdogs

Dallas win
Flyers win


----------



## Nick G

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ok dippy
> this friday night it begins.
> then sunday, then next tuesday and next thursday.
> way too long away, its going to be a long week.


...Just like the Ranger series, I don't know what to think about this one...
Philly is on a roll-
Bah, I gotta say Pittsburgh in 5, because someone has to start with the smack talk..
I gotta stand by my team!! 
If the Flyers allow the Pens to control the puck in their zone--game over.
If the Pens allow Phillys big guys to continuously crash the net, it could be a long series.

Fleury>Biron, but both HOT

Any insight on the stars/wings series?
[/quote]
bah, it begines
philly in six i say. 















Dippy, im not too much of a smack talker (been let down by my sports teams too many times), and your too nice, so its hard for me to muster it up.
hopefully something can spark me into a trash talking goon








there we go.

GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> bah, it begines
> philly in six i say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dippy, im not too much of a smack talker (been let down by my sports teams too many times), and your too nice, so its hard for me to muster it up.
> hopefully something can spark me into a trash talking goon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we go.
> 
> GO FLYERS!!!!!!!!!!!


OK, I got the Pens in 5, like I said for the Rangers series, U got Philly in 6.. Ugh--I must say I'm nervous
Especially to what a-ronn said about Philly being all over rebounds in front of Fleury. That really is Philly's style, always has been. But a comfort to me there is #2 Mr. Hal Gill







and maybe the hard hitting #44 Orpik. They have a way of cooling it off in front of the net when they are playing well.

If the Pens can control the puck with a little regularity in the Flyer zone, end of series.
Going to have to rely on rebound control, and Pengs back checking.
I know you are a very nice person too, so my smack talk wasn't very smackie (is that a word?)
Even if I didn't like you, I really don't have the heart to 'let you have it' so to speak..








(or anyone else for that matter)
I have had many sports let downs too.








I'm just estatic to be in round 3 this year, I'm not going to cry either way, but it does look good right now for the Pengies--home ice and all
I'll say it again-- Malkin is on fire, Hossa broke his post season rut, Malone is having a career season, Staal is dominating, Dupuis is all over the place, Ty Kennedy is amazing for a rookie, Ruutu is staying out of the box, and is putting them in the net, and Laraque isn't doing bad himself, MAFleury is solid back there, Letang didn't do awesome against the Rangers but looked terriffic against the Sens, Gonchar is.. need I say anything about Gonchar? I can go on.. 
I'd be suprized but not upset if the Pens lost.


----------



## Nick G

ahhha... smacky.. hahah.

i agree, it is exciting. 
im just glad the flyers seem to be finally playing 60 minutes of hockey. 
and there doesnt seem to be any quit, and they seem to have this "never say die" attitude that im enjoying. 
last season, the problem was no keith primeau meant no leadership, and that was the problem, this year seems like anyone on the team can be the leader, Umberger, Biron, Hatcher at times, Richards, obviously, Briere.
Umber was the man against the habs... guy has 14 goals all season, then has six in five games. it feels like, anyone can step up with this flyers team and play huge when they need to.
they have been expected to lose for a month, and they just keep winning, they keep building leads, losing leads, and then bouncing back and winning.

im excited to see how far they can go, but at the same time, im just really happy 
wish the game was tonight haha.


----------



## MONGO 

This is a one in a million thing from a Ranger fan but I will be rooting for the Flyers this series. I think you guys can sweep them.


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> This is a one in a million thing from a Ranger fan but I will be rooting for the Flyers this series. I think you guys can sweep them.:nod:


i gotta tell you, reading that brought a smile to my face, but i cant count my chickens before they hatch.
like i said previously, its going be exciting.
one of my good friends is a devils fan, and we made a deal (after both out teams lost the 1st night of playoffs) that if one of our teams went past the first round and the other didnt, we would root for whoever was left. so its funny to hear him rooting for the flyers as well.


----------



## Nick G

reading about how amazing crosby and Malkin is getting me so excited for this series to begin. They seem almost too good, perhaps they should take up another sport, because it seems they have mastered hockey in its entirety.


----------



## Kyle2154

Bring on Tuesday!

Go Red Wings!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> reading about how amazing crosby and Malkin is getting me so excited for this series to begin. They seem almost too good, perhaps they should take up another sport, because it seems they have mastered hockey in its entirety.


Although it's true they have mastered the game, they can loose too, and they proved that last playoff season hah.
They make mistakes like everyone else..
Hope to see the Pengs come out with FIRE against Philly, they are going to need it for sure


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> This is a one in a million thing from a Ranger fan but I will be rooting for the Flyers this series. *I think you guys can sweep them*.:nod:











[/quote]
I cant wait to see that smile wiped right off your face.


----------



## Nick G

its funny how hype and favorites are born in the regular season, but dont change through the postseason.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> its funny how hype and favorites are born in the regular season, but dont change through the postseason.


meaning?


----------



## Nick G

im saying, that i see this series as a lot closer than a lot of the people in the media seem see it.
they give so much credit to malkin and Crosby... but seem to forget Umberger, or Briere-prospal line.

like, standing-wise, the pens are much higher than flyers, but the flyers have come together so much in the last two series, never during regular season did they play so well as that montreal series. 
all i hear is 5-0 at home, best record in the postseason... yeah the senators didnt provide much of a fight. 
and the flyers beat the best team in the division and the hottest team going into the plyoffs.. and we are still marked underdogs.
its cool though, im not complaining, or taking anything away from the pens... they are here because they are really good.
But so are the flyers.
and i read a lot of the sh*t on the web, and i should probably stop, it just gets me too excited for the series to begin i think.


----------



## Kyle2154

Hopefully the sports writers are right and it'll be the Penguins and the Red Wings in the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## Nick G

^^ which would be a change from them saying the sharks were going to win the whole deal.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> Hopefully the sports writers are right and it'll be the Penguins and the Red Wings in the Stanley Cup Finals


The sports writers are barley ever right lol all they do is pick the favorits. To this point they have been wrong in every aspect of the playoffs


----------



## Nick G

^^^ yeah and they are all so afraid of being the only one wrong that they just pick the same thing everyone else is picking.


----------



## Kyle2154

a-ronn said:


> Hopefully the sports writers are right and it'll be the Penguins and the Red Wings in the Stanley Cup Finals


The sports writers are barley ever right lol all they do is pick the favorits. To this point they have been wrong in every aspect of the playoffs
[/quote]

Well, hopefully they are more on track then you and your guarantee the Red Wings will not win the cup.

Which, I would bring up endlessly if they win.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> reading about how amazing crosby and Malkin is getting me so excited for this series to begin. They seem almost too good, perhaps they should take up another sport, because it seems they have mastered hockey in its entirety.


This team is very dangerous, especially with their new addition. But the Flyers have already proven how good they are beating the hottest team going into the playoffs and beating a very good Montreal team. Pittsburgh just seems a cut above right now but by no means is it a lock if Biron gets hot.


----------



## Nick G

Correction... STAYS hot.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> im saying, that i see this series as a lot closer than a lot of the people in the media seem see it.
> they give so much credit to malkin and Crosby... but seem to forget Umberger, or Briere-prospal line.
> 
> like, standing-wise, the pens are much higher than flyers, but the flyers have come together so much in the last two series, never during regular season did they play so well as that montreal series.
> all i hear is 5-0 at home, best record in the postseason... yeah the senators didnt provide much of a fight.
> and the flyers beat the best team in the division and the hottest team going into the plyoffs.. and we are still marked underdogs.
> its cool though, im not complaining, or taking anything away from the pens... they are here because they are really good.
> But so are the flyers.
> and i read a lot of the sh*t on the web, and i should probably stop, it just gets me too excited for the series to begin i think.


Bro, Hats off to the Flyers!
I think they are a suprisingly good team, and especially in the playoffs. They beat up on the Pens quite a few times during the regular season, and one game ended 8-1 Philly. It's interesting to see how they have really come together in the playoffs. They are always a good contender.

Crosby and Malkin get all the attention because they are 2 of the top goal scorers in the league, that is all. I expect to see the best goal scorers get all the attention of the media, it was always like that, and it always will be. 
I always give opponents the respect they deserve, and I never said the Flyers weren't a good team. they are. 
I just think the Pens will win because they are my team. If the Senators were so bad, the Rangers must have been almost as bad, because they won only 1 game in the series. No one gives the Pens credit for that one.
All I hear is how the refs are in the Pens back pockets when the Rangers totally blew a 3-0 lead in game 1. So your team isn't the only one not getting credit is all I'm saying. The team is much more than Crosby and Malkin.


----------



## Nick G

oh no doubt dippy, i didnt mean anything against you (obviously) or your team.... i think i was just pissed at this story i read, but its easy to get mad at sports journalists when they talk ill on your team.
im just antsy to have hockey on again, it will be a good series, and i cant wait to watch it. im having a party at my house friday night to watch it haha.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> oh no doubt dippy, i didnt mean anything against you (obviously) or your team.... i think i was just pissed at this story i read, but its easy to get mad at sports journalists when they talk ill on your team.
> im just antsy to have hockey on again, it will be a good series, and i cant wait to watch it. im having a party at my house friday night to watch it haha.


LOL

I hear ya.. It's been a few days since hockey was on my TV, I'm jonesin'!!

2 more days!! I kno you don't mean anything about me!! I will never hold it against someone personally for talking against my team lol
(well, only if I loose.. lol j/k)

All the talk and hype is speculation anyway. It could go either way, no doubt. Imma say it again, the Pens need to control rebounds off of Fleury if they plan on going to the Stanly Cup finals.

Also, they need to be able to break the blue line trap if they get down by a goal or 2. 2 things the Flyers do very well. If the Pens can keep the puck in the Flyers zone though, it's lights out unless biron comes up big, which is another possibility.
I can't wait!! heheheeee


----------



## Nick G

agreed.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

LOL j/k.. Now I know i've done it now..
But you know I already said Pens in 5
(It's just a joke!! --just trying to get the rivalry started in the right direction!)


----------



## Nick G

i like pictures!
get used to this sight!:








and this one:








hey, maybe they can go golfing together and watch the stanley cup on a tropical island somewhere and lick eachothers wounds


----------



## Nick G

hahaha


----------



## MONGO 

The Broad Street Bullies are going to pressure Crosby alot more than the Rangers did. I just hope the Flyers can play through the river of tears.


----------



## Nick G

chuck norris is going to be there?

hahaha


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> chuck norris is going to be there?
> 
> hahaha


The real syndey crosby tribute. Im sure we will be seeing alot of this.


----------



## Nick G

^^ HILARIOUS HAHAHAHA


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> ^^ HILARIOUS HAHAHAHA


I did not get to see the dallas game tonight because i was at work untill 10. As soon as i heard the score i had a feeling lots of PP goals. Just watched the highlights brutal calls by the refs. 5-3 in the first when they both should have went to the box. The 3rd goal should not have counted. I expect the pengs to get all the call tommorow as well. The league wants wings and pengs in the finals .


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> chuck norris is going to be there?
> 
> hahaha


----------



## Nick G

river of tears... i always heard thats what happens when chuck norris goes anywhere....


----------



## Moondemon

I can't believe the number of empty seats i saw last night in Detroit... and they call themselves hockeytown.. ??? Damn, it's the conference final !!!!


----------



## joefish219

Moondemon said:


> I can't believe the number of empty seats i saw last night in Detroit... and they call themselves hockeytown.. ??? Damn, it's the conference final !!!!


the number of empty seats did not bother so much, the idea that these die heart fans can not sit down during game play is what makes me chant DETRIOT SUCKS.


----------



## Nick G

detroit dominated that game though, they are nasty dude. i fear them.

go flyers, dippy..... 4 hours 9 minutes to game time


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> detroit dominated that game though, they are nasty dude. i fear them.
> 
> go flyers, dippy..... 4 hours 9 minutes to game time


Flyers best degenceman out that is gonna be a big blow for the flyers.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> river of tears... i always heard thats what happens when chuck norris goes anywhere....


Nah.. thats when crysbaby goes anywhere.


----------



## Nick G

a-ronn said:


> detroit dominated that game though, they are nasty dude. i fear them.
> 
> go flyers, dippy..... 4 hours 9 minutes to game time


Flyers best degenceman out that is gonna be a big blow for the flyers.
[/quote]
i agree... but dversity isnt anything new.


----------



## Nick G

less than an hour, i cant wait.


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO FLYERS!!!


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO FLYERS!!!


hell yeah!








/CRACKS BEER
/PACKS BONG
/PREPARES SELF


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> LETS GO FLYERS!!!


hell yeah!








/CRACKS BEER
/PACKS BONG
/PREPARES SELF
[/quote]

I wanna see crosby laid out tonight. I dont mean him diving and sitting on the ground like a p*ssy. I want someone to take his head off with a clean hit and just knock him out.


----------



## MONGO 

a-ronn said:


> LETS GO FLYERS!!!


hell yeah!








/CRACKS BEER
/PACKS BONG
/PREPARES SELF
[/quote]

I wanna see crosby laid out tonight. I dont mean him diving and sitting on the ground like a p*ssy. I want someone to take his head off with a clean hit and just knock him out.
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

^^^ X2

this thing about syndy is so gay


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> ^^^ X2
> 
> this thing about syndy is so gay


WOW great first period philly has been the better team so far but are down 3-2. Biron puck handling is brutal tonight cost him once and almost 2 other times. Fluerys rebound control has also been brutal as i suspected. Refs have been amazing so far i wish they reffed like this in Dallas last night.

IF im the Pengs and have to choose between Malkin and Crosby one day i am taking Malking hands down this guy is amazing !!!


----------



## Nick G

lots a goals so far.


----------



## Nick G

well played dippy.
you guys are effin nasty.
but hats off to you guys dude, you were the better team.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> well played dippy.
> you guys are effin nasty.
> but hats off to you guys dude, you were the better team.


What a game, Nick!
It was fantastic! I have to say the Pens out played Philly quite badly in the 2nd, and most of the 3rd. It really was a great game, and the rest of the series will not be pretty.
Timonen is sorely missed out there for sure. It's not going to be easy out there.. Laraque might have to teach Cote another lesson this series, but wait, I really doubt he will ever want to get punched that hard again. LOL

I don't care how much you guys cry over Crosby, he is a great player, and is not a baby or a diver. It's funny how you guys whine about him, and it all started when Crosby lost 2 teeth and there even was no penalty. Imagine that.
I respect him as my teams captain, and I think he absolutely deserves the job. All you guys just blow smoke about him. It's not true, any of it.
When he and Malkin send the Flyers home defeated, you will cry about them out of absolute jealousy









Also, I think it is hysterical how you guys whine about the Penguins getting all the calls their way.. you guys again just blow smoke, trying to discredit one of the absolute best teams in hockey -hands down- right now. Not to mention you just make excuse after excuse for your looser teams

You guys are the ones who whine and cry, not Crosby hah

Penguins in 5


----------



## Moondemon

^^^I'm with you on all of that Dippy ! Crosby is an amazing player.. i dont undetstand all these hate messages about him..!!!???!!


----------



## a-ronn

Moondemon said:


> ^^^I'm with you on all of that Dippy ! Crosby is an amazing player.. i dont undetstand all these hate messages about him..!!!???!!


nobody said he was a bad player. He is a very good player. The hate is the fact that he dives and whines. The fact that he is a little bitch it has nothing to do with his hockey skill. ITs about him being a p*ssy on the ice.


----------



## MONGO 

He is an amazing player but I think hes a scumbag. I like Ovechkin 1000x more.


----------



## Nick G

ahhh dippy.
why getso angry, u won......
i just hate him cus we lost.
its like this:
crosby is just well easy to victimize. 
having a history of diving is hard to overcome,and as opponents, easy to not use as amunition... but the fact is (im wasted mind you) he is good, and desereves the hype he is given. and i gotta tell you, you guys out played us tonight, and won a game u deserved to win.
but please believe, beating us will not ever be an easy task.


----------



## Fargo

Not having Timonen is one of the worst things that couldhave happened. The Flyers depend on the power play a lot. But Pittsburgh so far is just flat out better on both sides of the ice. Philly may just be out-matched this time around.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Not having Timonen is one of the worst things that couldhave happened. The Flyers depend on the power play a lot. But Pittsburgh so far is just flat out better on both sides of the ice. Philly may just be out-matched this time around.


i agree... but lets see how it plays out... remember the flyers lost the first game of every series so far this year, and this is the same penguins team we beat five times out of eight this year. not getting ahead of myself, but i dnt think there is reason to sh*t the bed yet.

GO FLYERS.


----------



## Fargo

OMG, Flyers already outmatched have now lost their 2 best defensemen. They still played Pittsburgh very tight last night but the turnovers were inevitable. Penguins just have too much speed and defense and get too many quality shots. And the refs suck as usual - every game, every series, home cookin ala NBA - I can't stand it. I just hope it's not a sweep. Sometimes when a team overachieves in the playoffs a brutal ass-kickin is inevitable in the later rounds.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo, we must have faith.
*comin back to philly to tie the series.*
i agree with you, but im trying not to think of all the realities of it. its a four game series. until philly is out, i will believe in them.


----------



## Fargo

They need Coburn back. Someone must quarterback the power-play. They must also start decking Malkin, who's starting to get as much favoritism as Cindy. If Flyers tied it at 2 and then went on to lose the series, I would still consider it a victory of sorts. This Penguin team is really quite good.


----------



## Moondemon

Biron lost a bit of his golden touch that he had against the habs. I saw many goals scored by the pens on shots that he would have stopped in the last round. The only way the habs scored on him were on deflections and rebounds. That is no longer true against pittsburgh, cuz they seem to score on normal shots.


----------



## Nick G

they are, they are so fast, and the puck sticks to their sticks like there is velcrow. they create goals out of nothing, and they capatalize on mistakes so quickly.
they really are an awesome team, sucks thats all you hear about during the games.


----------



## Fargo

Coburn took 55 stitches - ouch!!. You can't win without your top 2 defensemen. Pittsburgh/Detroit would be quite a series.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i love how much you guys bash crosby.......... sounds like some people have a jealousy issue..... either of the money he gets........ the attention or maybe the skill he has....... this kid takes alot more abuse in todays NHL then Gretzky ever did....... he is 20 give him a break. that or get some skill get out there and flatten his ass yourselves.

he is there for a reason and ive seen just as many non calls directed towards crosby as ive seen him draw penalties...... he takes alot of abuse out there verbally and physically and for 20 years old kudos to him.


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i love how much you guys bash crosby.......... sounds like some people have a jealousy issue..... either of the money he gets........ the attention or maybe the skill he has....... this kid takes alot more abuse in todays NHL then Gretzky ever did....... he is 20 give him a break. that or get some skill get out there and flatten his ass yourselves.
> 
> he is there for a reason and ive seen just as many non calls directed towards crosby as ive seen him draw penalties...... he takes alot of abuse out there verbally and physically and for 20 years old kudos to him.


man f*ck Crosby... Ovechkin doesnt cry and he gets banged around 100x more than Crysbaby.

now im not saying he isnt a skilled player because he is amazing... just that he's a bitchass.


----------



## Kyle2154

Detroit up 3-0, man they are on FIRE!

Won the last two games by 3 goals!


----------



## Nick G

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i love how much you guys bash crosby.......... *sounds like some people have a jealousy issue*..... either of the money he gets........ the attention or maybe the skill he has....... this kid takes alot more abuse in todays NHL then Gretzky ever did....... he is 20 give him a break. that or get some skill get out there and flatten his ass yourselves.
> 
> he is there for a reason and ive seen just as many non calls directed towards crosby as ive seen him draw penalties...... he takes alot of abuse out there verbally and physically and for 20 years old kudos to him.


i think its just jealousy that he isnt on my team. i personally have no problem with him except for right now, when he is playing the flyers. when he plays them, i hate him.

Flyers better figure out a way tonight, or start packing up.
I think we win tonight 5-3


----------



## Moondemon

Nick G said:


> Flyers better figure out a way tonight, or start packing up.
> I think we win tonight 5-3


yeah.. i know how your feeling.. i had the same thoughts last round against the flyers...


----------



## Nick G

go flyers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> go flyers!!!!!!!!!



FAIL


----------



## MONGO 

damn Flyers... dont let me down or ill have to go back to hating you guys again.


----------



## MONGO 

looks like you guys are on your way to the golf course... either way Detroit is going to own whoever comes outa this series.


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> looks like you guys are on your way to the golf course... either way Detroit is going to own whoever comes outa this series.


QFTW


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looking quite like a Pens sweep--I said Pens in 5, and joked about the sweep, but you know I was thinking sweep for the Rangers AND Philly.
I did the math, and I have been thinking the matchups were lobsided towards the Pens every time.
Detroit is a great team, going to be an awesome Stanley Cup Final this year for sure.
I haven't watched the wings too much this year, except for a couple playoff games. Going to be a sprint match for sure.
I still like the Pens FTW



a-ronn said:


> man f*ck Crosby... Ovechkin doesnt cry and he gets banged around 100x more than Crysbaby.
> 
> now im not saying he isnt a skilled player because he is amazing... just that he's a bitchass.


Give me some proof of what you are saying, and not some lame hate video, and I'll consider what you are saying too.. It's all smoke

I wish you guys would loose like sportsmen, and not like whiners


----------



## Nick G




----------



## DiPpY eGgS

GO PENS!!! I would love to see a sweep in Philly.
They are still the league punks. Fun to grudge match against, and that's it. lol

Not saying it won't go to 5, it would be nice is all.

Detroit going to be very tough to beat, what a great matchup that will be!


----------



## a-ronn

DiPpY eGgS said:


> GO PENS!!! I would love to see a sweep in Philly.
> They are still the league punks. Fun to grudge match against, and that's it. lol
> 
> Not saying it won't go to 5, it would be nice is all.
> 
> Detroit going to be very tough to beat, what a great matchup that will be!


2 teams i did not wanna see in the final, but i will have to cheer for the wings in the final and i think they will win. First series the pengs will not have home ice and the wings are great on home icee and on the road for that matter.

here is an example of crosby taking a dive in the playoffs. vs rangers






http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=m9qTFhRsnvY&...feature=related






and this one is just funny lol

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jlw6PvaR6KM&...feature=related

vs montreal in the season

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=m9qTFhRsnvY&...feature=related


----------



## MONGO 

Detroit > Shittsburgh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

a-ronn
With no disrespect to you. I could make vids like the ones you posted about every team, and most of their players. Those vids showed me nothing any other hockey player doesn't do, including your team, and Timbs. 
They are on skates.. people fall down all the time lol

Where are the vids of him trying to draw penalties from his dives to the refs and being a crybaby about it?
I want to hear it, and see it.

Keep making predictions, Timbs, they keep backfiring on you


----------



## MONGO 

Ive been so sure since the beginning of the playoffs that a western conference team would win it all this year even if my Rangers made it to the finals. Ill even bet that Detroit will mop the floor with you guys or the Flyers if they make a miracle comeback that ill eat my words and leave P-Fury forever if they dont... and predicting that the Flyers would beat you guys was just hoping for payback but it definitley wasnt a sure thing.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Timbs, you can't leave P-fury forever for hockey not going your way this year..

It wouldn't be as fun here if you left

I know the redwings are a top notch team, and it will take, by far, the Penguins best performance of the playoffs so far to win against them.
But I think it will be one of the best Stanley Cup Finals we have had in quite a few years.

May the best team win.


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> damn Flyers... dont let me down or ill have to go back to hating you guys again.


you HAVE to go back to hating us once your team starts playing again anyway









and dippy, let the best team win indeed.
Timonen and coburn are sorely missed this series.
If its not the flyers, then I'm rooting Penguins. Like i said (when it wasnt after a losing game) all along, i cant be mad, the flyers werent even supposed to be this far anyway. Im just hoping we can at least win one or two and make you guys sweat for it. 
Then next year can be our year, once the pens are depleted and the rangers are Jagrless.









but thats definately getting ahead of myself.
go dallas!
go Philly!


----------



## Nick G

go flyers!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the first video aronn posted crosby was interfered with and didnt dive he stumbled lol as for the second video lapierre but ended him in gut but you couldnt see it from the shitty french camera angle

reguardless the guy is 20 years old and is leading the playoffs with points, he is a play maker not a goal scorer......... that guy can thead a needle like no other (and to you not so hockey slang people that means make a pass lol) the guy can hit your tape from anywhere with any obsticle in between.

the refs shoud do their job better if you think its his fault they don't clue in to him embelishing to drw a penalty


----------



## MONGO 

does he know you have feelings for him?


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> does he know you have feelings for him?


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the first video aronn posted crosby was interfered with and didnt dive he stumbled lol as for the second video lapierre but ended him in gut but you couldnt see it from the shitty french camera angle
> 
> reguardless the guy is 20 years old and is leading the playoffs with points, he is a play maker not a goal scorer......... that guy can thead a needle like no other (and to you not so hockey slang people that means make a pass lol) the guy can hit your tape from anywhere with any obsticle in between.
> 
> the refs shoud do their job better if you think its his fault they don't clue in to him embelishing to drw a penalty


Maby you guys can get in touch and talk about your girl problems together ????????


----------



## Nick G

hell yeah flyers. avoiding the sweep!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

cant wait to see richards stomp crosby out in game five.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> cant wait to see richards stomp crosby out in game five.


Yea me eaither crosby is just a bitch. He trys slashing richards at the end of the game off the draw probly gonna go home and cry to his mom tonight.


----------



## Nick G

yeah him and richards had a nice little thing going the whole game.
he is a good player no doubt, but i hate him with all of my soul, its music to my ears to hear them chanting "Crosby Sucks"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


I would honestly love to see a game 7 showdown. The intensity of that game would be insane.


----------



## Nick G

i loved the flyers fans with the signs "See you tuesday"
hope they were correct


----------



## Nick G

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


and its probable that Kimo Timonen will play sunday too... which is good f*cking news.


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


and its probable that Kimo Timonen will play sunday too... which is good f*cking news.
[/quote]

Dallas is back in the series. Lets hope they can force a game 7. MArty turco is playing amazing once again i cant wait for game 6 !!!! I am hoping Flyers can do the samee.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

flyers suck crosby's balls! he owns their show


----------



## Nick G

seems to be a lot of sucking of those balls.


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> flyers suck crosby's balls! he owns their show


Did you get in touch with sid yet ??? Maby he can be your shoulder to cry on and you could be his after he gets hit in a game. I think you guys would make a cute couple.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wow, game 4 in Philly the Pens were passing so sloppy, and Dupuis couldn't take a centering pass for nothing that game.
Periods 2 and 3 weren't too bad for the Pens, but they didn't play hard enough to erase what they created for themselves in period #1.
The Stall, Talbot, & Kennedy line was doing everything they could to win the game but came up short.
I've got a bunch of wings for 3pm tomorrow ready to cook









I hope the Pens show up and play game 5, or they could loose momentum
I can't wait


----------



## Nick G

dude, my girls college graduation is tomorrow, so i cant watch the game ...... UNLESS it rains, which it looks like is going to happen, and they postpone the graduation.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It's raining/thunderstorming right now in Pgh -- might be heading your way for tomorrow


----------



## Nick G

yep, it says 70% chance of t-storms at three oclock tomorrow.


----------



## Fargo

a-ronn said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


and its probable that Kimo Timonen will play sunday too... which is good f*cking news.
[/quote]

Dallas is back in the series. Lets hope they can force a game 7. MArty turco is playing amazing once again i cant wait for game 6 !!!! I am hoping Flyers can do the samee.
[/quote]

Timonen playing with a blood clot is mad dangerous. Hockey players are truly the gladiators of professional sports. Flyers will need a near perfect game from Biron to win game 5. Pittsburgh is just a year ahead of the Flyers, but they've played tough every game and never rolled over like bitches.

As far as Dallas goes, had they not played all those overtime games against the Sharks while Detroit was mopping up the Avalanche, they may not have been so fatigued for this series. It's a miracle it's 3-2. This is where the regular season and home ice really does mean something.


----------



## Aaronic

Fargo said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


and its probable that Kimo Timonen will play sunday too... which is good f*cking news.
[/quote]

Dallas is back in the series. Lets hope they can force a game 7. MArty turco is playing amazing once again i cant wait for game 6 !!!! I am hoping Flyers can do the samee.
[/quote]

Timonen playing with a blood clot is mad dangerous. Hockey players are truly the gladiators of professional sports. Flyers will need a near perfect game from Biron to win game 5. Pittsburgh is just a year ahead of the Flyers, but they've played tough every game and never rolled over like bitches.

As far as Dallas goes, had they not played all those overtime games against the Sharks while Detroit was mopping up the Avalanche, they may not have been so fatigued for this series. It's a miracle it's 3-2. This is where the regular season and home ice really does mean something.
[/quote]

Comee onn Dalllas and Phillly i was hoping for dallas or philly to force game 6 now that Dallas has done it come on philllllllyyyyyyyy. If timonrn plays with a blood clot he is really the mannnn that sh*t is life or deathj for realll hockey is the only sport u would see thisssss Dallas all the way boysssss !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a-ronn

Aaronic said:


> Game 5 sunday. That's all I have to say LOL


and its probable that Kimo Timonen will play sunday too... which is good f*cking news.
[/quote]

Dallas is back in the series. Lets hope they can force a game 7. MArty turco is playing amazing once again i cant wait for game 6 !!!! I am hoping Flyers can do the samee.
[/quote]

Timonen playing with a blood clot is mad dangerous. Hockey players are truly the gladiators of professional sports. Flyers will need a near perfect game from Biron to win game 5. Pittsburgh is just a year ahead of the Flyers, but they've played tough every game and never rolled over like bitches.

As far as Dallas goes, had they not played all those overtime games against the Sharks while Detroit was mopping up the Avalanche, they may not have been so fatigued for this series. It's a miracle it's 3-2. This is where the regular season and home ice really does mean something.
[/quote]

Comee onn Dalllas and Phillly i was hoping for dallas or philly to force game 6 now that Dallas has done it come on philllllllyyyyyyyy. If timonrn plays with a blood clot he is really the mannnn that sh*t is life or deathj for realll hockey is the only sport u would see thisssss Dallas all the way boysssss !!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

agreed


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

NAH NAH, NAH NAH NAH NAH, HEY HEY HEY, GOODBYEEEEEEEE

FLYERS!

PENS GO ON TO THE CUP FINALS! WHOO HOOO
6-0 hurts too doesn't it?

I said Pgh in 5 and was correct this series too. Yay


----------



## Nick G

it does, but going from worst to almost first is a good thing.
next year will be our year.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> it does, but going from worst to almost first is a good thing.
> next year will be our year.


Well, this is the Pens year, and I'm enjoying it.

I hope the Pens can keep this team together, then it might not be phillys year next year either
Wink, wink


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wings and stars tonight!!

Should be a crushing game


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Wings and stars tonight!!
> 
> Should be a crushing game


Yeah for the Pens seeing Detroit on their way to owning you guys.


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> Wings and stars tonight!!
> 
> Should be a crushing game


I can't wait. It looks like Dallas finally got over game 6 vs San Jose.


----------



## Nick G

fargo, you know that by the flyers loosing this season, it marks 100 sports seasons in a row that philly hasnt won a championship.
crap


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> fargo, you know that by the flyers loosing this season, it marks 100 sports seasons in a row that philly hasnt won a championship.
> crap


So what, just be glad you're not a Cleveland sports fan. They haven't won anything since 1964, and that wasn't even a Super Bowl, longest title drought going. Cleveland has the biggest choke-job tradition of any major Sports city, and I can't wait till I move away from this shithole. Since 1974, Philly has won 2 Cups, a World Series, and an NBA Championship. That beats Cleveland by 4. Buffalo I believe has never won anything.


----------



## waldron

detroit is gonna win 4-2 tonight


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Looks like Detroit is going to the cup 3-0 in the first period..

I will keep the game on just in case though lol -Detroit is looking quite posessed

Going to be an insane Stanley Cup Final



RockinTimbz said:


> Wings and stars tonight!!
> 
> Should be a crushing game


Yeah for the Pens seeing Detroit on their way to owning you guys.
[/quote]

I like when you do this


----------



## Fargo

Detroit definitely has the best defense to match up against the Penguins sick offense. This could be a great finals.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> Detroit definitely has the best defense to match up against the Penguins sick offense. This could be a great finals.


I see they can play shut down D and they can score too. I think the Pens vs the Wings is going to be one of the best finals I've seen in many years

The matchup is almost perfect-- This one should be next to impossible to predict!
What do you think Fargo?

I like reasons behind the answer, so I ask you lol


----------



## Fargo

There's just no way to know until they take the ice. I see the Penguins winning in 6, but only a fool would bet this one. The problem is that Detroit faced much greater competition in the conference finals, so they may be tuned up. Shut down D and great scoring on both sides. Detroit has a number of guys who've been there before, whereas I believe Pittsburgh only has Roberts. Probably comes down to the goaltending.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> There's just no way to know until they take the ice. I see the Penguins winning in 6, but only a fool would bet this one. The problem is that Detroit faced much greater competition in the conference finals, so they may be tuned up. Shut down D and great scoring on both sides. Detroit has a number of guys who've been there before, whereas I believe Pittsburgh only has Roberts. Probably comes down to the goaltending.


I follow and appreciate your line of thought here.

I am at a complete loss how to size this matchup--Gonna come down to can 
Pitt win a game in Detroit before comming back--Don't choke now boys!


----------



## waldron

pens in 5


----------



## MONGO 

dont be scared Dippy... it wont hurt too much.


----------



## Nick G

i say pens in 7. 
i hope the pens win it.. id rather have lost to the champ.


----------



## Avatar~God

Detroit will take it, Like said before they have went up against some great teams and still dominated. Its been a few years since they took the cup, long over due . Also great game tonight, Osgood was a great pick for goaly, Happy they swapped em.


----------



## Moondemon

Pens in 6 or 7.
Pens have better goaltending than the wings and have better offence imo. With Franzen out, the wings seemed to not have the same offensive power.. but they have much more experience than the pens.

This will be an amazing final !


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> i say pens in 7.
> i hope the pens win it.. id rather have lost to the champ.


Exactly. Back in the day you supported your divsion if they beat your team and made it to the finals. WE always want to say our division is the best in hockey. I will be rooting for the Penguins, especially since they're not fuckers like the Rangers and Devils. The Flyers are fuckers, but they're my favorite team. Besides, I hate Chelios - always have. Totally dirty player who's a wussbag. Plus, Roberts is a warrior to still be playing and fighting at this level.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> dont be scared Dippy... it wont hurt too much.


tee hee I can't wait for saturday!!

I'm starting to calm down, and I'm feeling more confident about the Pens chances. It's their year.

But I did read in the paper the 12 players names whos contracts are up at the end of the season for the Pens.
arrgh I hope they can keep most of them around


----------



## Nick G

cant say i agree that i hope they stay around, but i do hope to hell you guys win it this year. go pens!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Avatar~God said:


> cant say i agree that i hope they stay around, but i do hope to hell you guys win it this year. go pens!


Glad we have peace again Nick


----------



## Nick G

hey, im just glad its not the devils, or the rangers (sorry timbz) and the pens are a fun team to watch, it just sucked my team was on the losing end. but its ok, can only have one winner.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> hey, im just glad its not the devils, or the rangers (sorry timbz) and the pens are a fun team to watch, it just sucked my team was on the losing end. but its ok, can only have one winner.


Hey, everyone knows it takes longer than 1 season to create a Stanley Cup caliber team. To be dead last a season ago, and the next to the semi finals in the east is quite remarkable.

It's the Pens year to win it.


----------



## MONGO 

Youre a Devils fan... who hopes the Devil and the Rangers didnt go all the way but instead want the Pens to win it all? WTF


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> Youre a Devils fan... who hopes the Devil and the Rangers didnt go all the way but instead want the Pens to win it all? WTF :laugh:


no, im just saying that out of the teams in our division Devils, Rangers, Islanders, Penguins, Flyers.... if the Rangers or devils were going to the stanley cup, i would root against them probably. MAYBE not the devils just cus my best friend is an avid devils fan and i would just root for them for him, but 2 years ago, no way. If it were the islanders, i would be like "holy crap, are pigs flying?"


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> But I did read in the paper the 12 players names whos contracts are up at the end of the season for the Pens.
> arrgh I hope they can keep most of them around


Judging by what happened to Buffalo last year, I doubt as many stay as you would like. With the salaries for FAs versus the salary cap, you have to think some guys will dive on the chance for stupid money, like Briere and Drure did last year. If Penguins win the cup, the players figure they have their ring, now go after the retirement. If they lose, they might figure, oh f*ck it, I'll just go and make stupid money some where. So Dippy, you better start praying they win.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> But I did read in the paper the 12 players names whos contracts are up at the end of the season for the Pens.
> arrgh I hope they can keep most of them around


Judging by what happened to Buffalo last year, I doubt as many stay as you would like. With the salaries for FAs versus the salary cap, you have to think some guys will dive on the chance for stupid money, like Briere and Drure did last year. If Penguins win the cup, the players figure they have their ring, now go after the retirement. If they lose, they might figure, oh f*ck it, I'll just go and make stupid money some where. So Dippy, you better start praying they win.
[/quote]
Absolutely. And that is one of the reasons I say it is their year. The cup may never come around for these Penguin players again, (maybe a few) they realize that, and the coach is telling them, so I think they have been playing hard for all the marbles since the start of the playoffs.
I have seen that kind of fire all season long with this team, even through their molding process. It's their year


----------



## Nick G

dude i cant wait for this series to get started, i miss hockey already.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> dude i cant wait for this series to get started, i miss hockey already.


Series will be fantastic.


----------



## Kyle2154

Bring the cup back to Hockey Town...

Come on Red Wings!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

march of the penguins


----------



## Kyle2154

Wings win 4-0, it should have been more like 7-0. Perfect game to start the series.

What's up with the penguins only having seven shots in the second and third periods?

Bring the Cup back to Hockey Town!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Wings kicked the sh*t out of the Pansys. LETS GO WINGS!!!


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> Wings kicked the sh*t out of the Pansys. LETS GO WINGS!!!


Wings are just the better team flat out. Pengs will not win this series. It was so funny watching poor sid the kid getting frusterated last night. I dont even think i seem him make a play yesterday lol


----------



## Kyle2154

The Red Wings are just too good; I don't know why everyone was doubting them so heavily. I think people were just trying to be clever by claiming the Red Wings won't win it all.

Bring on Game #2!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Kyle2154 said:


> The Red Wings are just too good; I don't know why everyone was doubting them so heavily. I think people were just trying to be clever by claiming the Red Wings won't win it all.
> 
> Bring on Game #2!!!


I wasnt... you guys are my favorite team of the West.


----------



## a-ronn

Kyle2154 said:


> The Red Wings are just too good; I don't know why everyone was doubting them so heavily. I think people were just trying to be clever by claiming the Red Wings won't win it all.
> 
> Bring on Game #2!!!


The reason people like myself were doubting them is because they are the top team every year and they usually get upset in the first or second round. They have a history of that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Wow, the Wings played great. They looked better than any team has against the Pens.

Pens will have to play their top notch level the whole series if they plan on beating this Detroit team
It's funny how the Pens show their age when they meet a team they never played before. When they are 'feeling out a team' they always play like junk.
I'm hoping they figured out what the wings are doing, and they can counter and exploit in game 2 tonight.
Pens defense was letting 'troit come in the zone and make a pass instead of standing on them at the blue line and making them dig more.
ugh, it was fun watching Detroit play so well though. Props on them.

GO PENS!


----------



## Ja'eh

Kyle2154 said:


> The Red Wings are just too good; I don't know why everyone was doubting them so heavily. I think people were just trying to be clever by claiming the Red Wings won't win it all.
> 
> Bring on Game #2!!!


The reason people like myself were doubting them is because they are the top team every year and they usually get upset in the first or second round. They have a history of that.
[/quote]
I said it way back in the very beginning of the playoffs that Detroit is going to take it this year and I stand by my words.


----------



## Kyle2154

Red Wings win again!!! 7 goals to none, looking pretty good so far!

BRING THE CUP BACK HOME!!!


----------



## Nick G

damn, i havent been able to watch either game, but it doesnt look good for the pens. shut out twice.
hope them coming home sparks them. 
hows crosby holding up to loosing like this?


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> damn, i havent been able to watch either game, but it doesnt look good for the pens. shut out twice.
> hope them coming home sparks them.
> *hows crosby holding up to loosing like this?*


----------



## a-ronn

RockinTimbz said:


> damn, i havent been able to watch either game, but it doesnt look good for the pens. shut out twice.
> hope them coming home sparks them.
> *hows crosby holding up to loosing like this?*



View attachment 167724

[/quote]

Wow the excuses and the crying in the press conference after the game was pathetic on the pengs part.


----------



## Nick G

was osgood diving?
its funny that they asked sidney about that.
i didnt see it though, so i dont know.


----------



## Moondemon

Wow Osgood seems to still have it. 
I didn't think that detroit was a serious cup contender because of their goaltending situation, but Ozzy has been perfect so far.. very impressive ! I just hope to see the Pens win... I hate Detroit !


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> was osgood diving?
> its funny that they asked sidney about that.
> i didnt see it though, so i dont know.


Fleury is a diver.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I've seen players on every team dive, including the Rangers, there Timbs lol
It's part of the game. --No doubt the Rangers dive on occasion with the lot.

I won't come on here and make excuses for the Pens. They have been flat out dominated. They can't expect to win, or even score, if they don't know how to play against the blue line trap. You would think a professional hockey team, namely the top team in the east, could generate 'some' offense against the good 'ole trap.

The only thing negative I can say about the Wings is they seem to hold up players without the puck, and I thought that wasn't allowed this year.--end of excuse.
(did anyone else notice this? or am I wrong?)

What I think is silly what the Pens are doing, is:

1) The Pens defense passes the puck to a winger with a Detroit player draped all over him, when the defenseman with the puck is wide open. All that does is create a turnover.
-I think the coach should allow the open defenseman to skate into enemy territory with the puck as long as he is open, and take a shot at the top of the circle for a hopeful goal or rebound opportunity.

2) When the Pens dump the puck in the wings zone, there seems to be 3 players behind the net all the time, fighting for puck control.
--I can't understand why they don't have a man in front of Osgood the whole time the puck is in their zone, for a rebound or a pass.

3) The Pens defense backs off, and allows the Wings to skate right into their zone, and set up for a nice scoring opportunity every time.
--Why not do to them what they are doing to us, and stand them up at the blue line and scoop the puck from them..

That being said, the Pens look like they are shaking in their skates. I can tell they fear this Detroit team, and they need to turn that fear into confidence in games 3 and 4 or this will be a very short series, and a crappy final.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> damn, i havent been able to watch either game, but it doesnt look good for the pens. shut out twice.
> hope them coming home sparks them.
> *hows crosby holding up to loosing like this?*


Crosby's line is doing the most work on the whole team. 
They had the most shots, and the most scoring opportunities.
Crosby is working hard to try to generate 'something.'


----------



## Nick G

sorry dippy.
this is what losing feels like. 
every team but one feels it EVERY year, i hope the pens make it a series, it would seriously suck if they got swept.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Nick G said:


> sorry dippy.
> this is what losing feels like.
> every team but one feels it EVERY year, i hope the pens make it a series, it would seriously suck if they got swept.












I just enjoy watching a good hockey game with my team. If they loose, 
that's ok with me, they had a great year anyway

But it would be nice if they could turn it around. If they did, it would
be something to see.


----------



## Avatar~God

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Detroit will take it, Like said before they have went up against some great teams and still dominated. Its been a few years since they took the cup, long over due . Also great game tonight, Osgood was a great pick for goaly, Happy they swapped em.


*I think Osgood isn't going to look as good against the scoring power of the Pens*

[/quote]








He's seems to being a good job against the pens scoring power so far 

I think wings will take it game 5, part of me sees the pins winning one home game and the wings taking the other. When we come back home they will win the Stanly in the city where it belongs , pens are better than what they have been showing, they almost seem intimidated(not in a cocky manner). They will put up a good fight back at their home town.

I've been in Canada the past few days with some friends gambling and hitting up the bars, I have to tell you Canada's Hockey pride really shows, made for a fun seiries start.


----------



## MONGO 

Im thinking a game 5 victory for the Wings in Detroit... the Pens will win 1 of the next 2 games at home.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

i hope it ends in game 5 or 6 because im working during game 4 and game 7. i didnt watch the wings every single game this year just to miss out on them winning the cup.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Avatar~God said:


> Detroit will take it, Like said before they have went up against some great teams and still dominated. Its been a few years since they took the cup, long over due . Also great game tonight, Osgood was a great pick for goaly, Happy they swapped em.


*I think Osgood isn't going to look as good against the scoring power of the Pens*

[/quote]








*He's seems to being a good job against the pens scoring power so far *

I think wings will take it game 5, part of me sees the pins winning one home game and the wings taking the other. When we come back home they will win the Stanly in the city where it belongs , pens are better than what they have been showing, they almost seem intimidated(not in a cocky manner). They will put up a good fight back at their home town.

I've been in Canada the past few days with some friends gambling and hitting up the bars, I have to tell you Canada's Hockey pride really shows, made for a fun seiries start.
[/quote]
lol he didn't have many hard saves to make in 2 games.. if the Pens can get some shots on net he might be in trouble but until then, he's sitting pretty lol

I hope the Pens can get their crap together, but it sure does look like they are sinking fast doesn't it








maybe they will wake up in pgh to get their 2 at home..
I'll enjoy the game either way, it was an exciting season for them


----------



## Kyle2154

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i hope it ends in game 5 or 6 because im working during game 4 and game 7. i didnt watch the wings every single game this year just to miss out on them winning the cup.


Now that's dedication. I thought I was insane for watching all 16 of Lions games and over 100 Tigers games the past few years, catching every single Wings game...dang bro!

Personally, I think unless the Wings come out flat or just subconciously want to win it at home, they will sweep.

I don't understand all the Osgood hatred around the league (fans), and on this forum. He is no hall of famer, at least as of now; A lot of local sports analysts even admit that. He is just a decent goalie surrounded by a great team. If the Wings had a great goalie it wouldn't even be fun to watch the NHL.


----------



## a-ronn

How about datsyuk getting in there at the end of the game and pumping Roberts with a few shots. Now thats heart best player on the team not backing down from pits tough guy.


----------



## Nick G

i didnt see the first 2 games... but half way into the second, it looks like business as usual for the pens


----------



## a-ronn

Nick G said:


> i didnt see the first 2 games... but half way into the second, it looks like business as usual for the pens


Pengs play there best game yet and wings play there worst. Pits still just barley squeeks out the win. The next game will go to the wings then they will take the cup at home.


----------



## Avatar~God

Crazy game tonight, thought wings were going to tie it up with the last minute power play, pens defense was to strong for em. Guess we will have to wait and see how things pan out here in a couple days.


----------



## Kyle2154

If the Wings were going to lose, that was the way to do it. Coming back in the end and cutting it very close is comforting.

Bring on game 4!!!!


----------



## Nick G

congrats dippy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Woo hoo, the more inexperienced Penguin team calms down finally. Detroits stadium spooked the Pens early. I sure hope the Pens don't back down in game 4.

Going to be a smoker for sure.









Edit: Crosby showing good leadership skill in game 3


----------



## Avatar~God

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Woo hoo, the more inexperienced Penguin team calms down finally. Detroits stadium spooked the Pens early. I sure hope the Pens don't back down in game 4.
> 
> Going to be a smoker for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *Crosby showing good leadership skill in game 3*


He did really good tonight, his second goal was funny though. He was standing next to the goal, and couldnt be anymore open and just gently tapped it in without effort lol. Looked like he was ready to fight all night also haha.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

pulled off a great win for the pens and look who was leading the way............. haha ya crysby so they call him......... he played wicked and took a huge hit by draper and bounced up without hesitation and you guys talk sh*t about him.......??

on a side note Luc Bourdon a 21 year old 2 time gold medal winning team Canada junior and 1st round 10th overall draft in 2005 by the canucks died in newbrunswick on his motorcycle when he collided with a transport truck

http://sports.sympatico.msn.cbc.ca/abc/New...n-canucks-death


----------



## Avatar~God

piranha_guy_dan said:


> pulled off a great win for the pens and look who was leading the way............. haha ya crysby so they call him......... *he played wicked and took a huge hit by draper and bounced up without hesitation and you guys talk sh*t about him.......??*
> 
> on a side note Luc Bourdon a 21 year old 2 time gold medal winning team Canada junior and 1st round 10th overall draft in 2005 by the canucks died in newbrunswick on his motorcycle when he collided with a transport truck
> 
> http://sports.sympatico.msn.cbc.ca/abc/New...n-canucks-death


Whos talking sh*t about him?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

read a few pages back


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> read a few pages back


So hes got 2 goals in 3 games big deal. it will not mean anything unless he plays well again and they tie the series.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

they will tie it up saturday i still think its going to 7

he has 2 goals in 3 games but the team has 3 goals in 3 games............

you guys were chirping him but that doesnt change the fact he is 20 years old and tied for point lead in the playoffs......... what now?


----------



## a-ronn

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they will tie it up saturday i still think its going to 7
> 
> he has 2 goals in 3 games but the team has 3 goals in 3 games............
> 
> you guys were chirping him but that doesnt change the fact he is 20 years old and tied for point lead in the playoffs......... what now?


Crosby is a top notch player that does not change the fact that he is a crybaby. Also on you point of him being 20 and tied for the point lead. Cosby was expected to be "the next great one" and He has not seperated himself from the rest of the league as the best player. He can pass the puck better then anyone in the league other then that he is average. He an average goal scorer and a below average physical force on the ice. he gets 8.5 million a year so the 20 year old stamp doesnt work for me. When you get paid that much regardless of age you are expected to produce weather he is 20 or 30. He has produced but really has not stood out. He is doing what is expected and that all nothing great,but nothing to bad.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I don't think he is an average goal scorer, I think he is an above average player.

On a side note.. Malkin stepped up his game last night, and the goal by Adam Hall was tremendous -off the back of Osgood.

I think it was an excellent idea to bench Letang. He was getting burnt by too many players. Sydor is a fresh and experienced player to replace him. I'm thinking Letang is out matched this series.
Sydor generated some offence, and was solid in D. Hope to see him in game 4


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

comparing crosby to gretzky cant be done when you call him the next great one......... as far as anyone has ever been like gretzky he is so far going to be the closest in my opinion. he doesnt have the protection gretzky did and the calibur of the rest of the league is too great compared to the days of gretzky. back when wayne played players had an unsung rule about hitting gretzky........ i cant remember the name of the guy but he SMOKED gretzky once and never played a game in the nhl again.......


----------



## Puff

man...i cant believe luc bourdon is dead. that is f*cked up.

supposedly it was a head on crash between his motorcycle and a semi


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Puff said:


> man...i cant believe luc bourdon is dead. that is f*cked up.
> 
> supposedly it was a head on crash between his motorcycle and a semi


Very sad indeed.
He was an awesome pickup for Vancouver,,. had his whole life ahead of him.


----------



## MONGO 

Thats so sad.


----------



## Nick G

Puff said:


> man...i cant believe luc bourdon is dead. that is f*cked up.
> 
> supposedly it was a head on crash between his motorcycle and a semi


wow. 








what a loss.
so young


----------



## Moondemon

yeah, the death of Bourdon shocked me... I've always liked him, since his days in the Quebec junior league... what an incredible loss for the NHL. That kid was gonna be great and he had an amazing shot !

Life sometimes really sucks !!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I might pick up some babybacks for the grill tomorrow before the game.. If I'm not too tired from work, that is

I can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Avatar~God

Awesome game tonight, osgood had to put up a great fight. I thought pitts would have tied it up with the 5-3 power play, they should have pulled their goaly though 6-3 would have been dominating.


----------



## MONGO 

Congrats to you guys! It makes me so happy to see the Pens lose like this.









LETS GO RED WINGS!!!


----------



## Kyle2154

I was nervous down 1-0 yesterday, but the Wings didn't take long knottin' it back up in the 1st.

Tomorrow is gonna be awesome, Detroit will be going nuts if the Wings take it.

Bring the cup back to Hockey Town!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It looked like the Pens had the fight knocked out of them somehow.

They looked like they were scared, and they just can't figure out how to attack the offensive zone against the wings, which is unusual for Pittsburgh.
It was puzzling me how the Pens seemed to never have a man in front of Osgood.. Isn't that the point? It looked like all 3 forwards were playing the boards, or backchecking the whole game..
Detroit just collapses around Osgood and they seem to be clueless about how to generate traffic out in front. 
Great game, Detroit simply outplayed the Pens. -Tough team. I hope the Pens can come back..

Is it me, or does Malkin look like he wants his season to be over already?


----------



## Kyle2154

Osgood has been playing great for the Wings when they've needed it the most, the playoffs.

Traffic in front of the goalie does seem to be the key, Detroit's first goal last night came because there was a wing and a penguin standed in the way. I noticed the Pen's staying clear of Osgood too.

Tomorrow night I hope to be watching Lord Stanley come back to Detroit!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It seems hopeless for the Pens, they couldn't win 2 at home. I guess there is a glimmer of hope lol-there is still a game to be played out.

Gonna sit back and grill during the game, and hopefully I won't get an ulcer lol

DON'T CRAP OUT ON US PENS!


----------



## Nick G

hell yeah. i hope the pens take tonights game, maybe perhaps make a series out of it.
go penguins!


----------



## Avatar~God

Omfg.


----------



## MONGO 

They aint gonna win the next two games although I do see it going to game 7.


----------



## ChilDawg

Sykora is an animal.


----------



## MONGO 

ChilDawg said:


> Sykora is an animal.


He sucked on the Rangers.


----------



## Avatar~God

OK, i have to admit that this was one of the best games ive seen in a while. Red Wings let it slip in the last 30 seconds thinking they had it. Out of 50 some odd shots on pitts wings only made three. The thing that pisses me off the most is the time spent on this game tonight, i have a big final in two days and i spent 4 hours on the game tonight hahaha. Well it was worth it i guess


----------



## a-ronn

Avatar~God said:


> OK, i have to admit that this was one of the best games ive seen in a while. Red Wings let it slip in the last 30 seconds thinking they had it. Out of 50 some odd shots on pitts wings only made three. The thing that pisses me off the most is the time spent on this game tonight, i have a big final in two days and i spent 4 hours on the game tonight hahaha. Well it was worth it i guess


Pens really had no right to even being in this game. IF it was not for there tender it would have been a blow out. Although i dont want the pens to win im kinda happy they did so there is more hockey to look forword to. Anyway hats off to fleury and the refs for the pens win tonight.


----------



## Moondemon

Fleury was incredible !


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> Fleury was incredible !


yeah he was. i watched it until halfway through 2OT then i went to bed. im glad the pens won.
fleury was the only reason they won. didnt know he was 23. hats off to him.

you guys see the intermission reports, they had a highlight whatever on the puck. i remember when they did that a few years ago all season, it sucked. but it wasnt that bad though last night.

go pens.


----------



## Sheppard

Ya Fleury was unreal. Sykora is amazing. Malone is a machine for taking a Gill clapper in the nose and breaking it, returning and he went down AGAIN to block another shot!!

And Roberts, what can I say. I sill think he should have been captain of the Pens even if he retires within a year or two. That guy is a true leader and he will do anything for his team.


----------



## Kyle2154

The game last night was a great game. I thought the Wings were gonna take it, just because of the shot differential and the whole game was all wings on the offensive.

Bring on game 6!


----------



## Moondemon

Kyle2154 said:


> The game last night was a great game. I thought the Wings were gonna take it, just because of the shot differential and the whole game was all wings on the offensive.
> 
> Bring on game 6!


Must have sucked being a wings fan... they were showing the cup being polished a few minutes before the end of the game... I think that with one minute remaining, EVERYONE thought the game was over and that the cup was won.... I would have been furiously upset if my team had the cup in their hands with one minute left to finally loose the game in triple OT....


----------



## Nick G

Moondemon said:


> The game last night was a great game. I thought the Wings were gonna take it, just because of the shot differential and the whole game was all wings on the offensive.
> 
> Bring on game 6!


Must have sucked being a wings fan... they were showing the cup being polished a few minutes before the end of the game... I think that with one minute remaining, EVERYONE thought the game was over and that the cup was won.... I would have been furiously upset if my team had the cup in their hands with one minute left to finally loose the game in triple OT....
[/quote]
yeah. they were chanting "we want the cup" with like 3 minutes left.
i have never been that close, but if in the crazy chance that the pens pull off the upset and win it... IN DETROIT, however remote that chance is, that city is going to have some serious hockey blue balls.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Sheppard said:


> Ya Fleury was unreal. Sykora is amazing. Malone is a machine for taking a Gill clapper in the nose and breaking it, returning and he went down AGAIN to block another shot!!
> 
> And Roberts, what can I say. I sill think he should have been captain of the Pens even if he retires within a year or two. That guy is a true leader and he will do anything for his team.


What a game!

I was sitting on my couch dozing in and out and BANG! Sykora with the winner--He called it before the game-- made it sweeter

Fleury == player of the series for the Pens, especially in that game. I felt bad for Malone! -Looked like it really hurt. Glad Gonchar got back in the game too.

Roberts is playing hard, can't afford to sit him out this series. He knows when he needs to deliver a nice check. 
Detroit is one hard hitting team. Glad the Pens are starting to fight back for the CUP!

*GOOOOO PENNNNNNS!!*


----------



## ChilDawg

The Pens played their hearts out, almost tied it up again...damn, Hossa almost did it!...but their fans are proud, as they should be...and this series may have helped save hockey. Great Finals--and we saw a breakout performance from a great young goalie. Congrats to the Swedish national team and their two championship firsts--a European-born captain and a Newfie.


----------



## Kyle2154

Finally the cup has come back to Detroit!

HOCKEY TOWN!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Congrats wings fans


----------



## Avatar~God

Kyle2154 said:


> Finally the cup has come back to Detroit!
> 
> HOCKEY TOWN!!!










Great game, for a split second i thought it was going to be tied up. Pens played a great series Crosby and Fleury really made a name for them selfs









But I couldn't be happier that the cup is back in Hockey Town where it belongs







I heard that if penns would have won we were going to give them our "Hockey Town" motto, is that true?? If so thank god we won hahaha last thing Michigan has to keep Michigan in the sport pages.


----------



## ChilDawg

Avatar~God said:


> Finally the cup has come back to Detroit!
> 
> HOCKEY TOWN!!!










Great game, for a split second i thought it was going to be tied up. Pens played a great series Crosby and Fleury really made a name for them selfs









But I couldn't be happier that the cup is back in Hockey Town where it belongs







I heard that if penns would have won we were going to give them our "Hockey Town" motto, is that true?? If so thank god we won hahaha last thing Michigan has to keep Michigan in the sport pages.
[/quote]

You mean losing to an FCS team, blowing up a former championship team, firing an excellent coach, and a collapsing team with a stratospheric payroll doesn't keep Michigan in the sport pages? I jest a bit...congrats to the Wings fans.


----------



## Kyle2154

Detroit is Hockey Town, period!

4 championships in 11 years...

What a great team to have!

Just as he has brought championships to the Wings, Mike Ilitch will turn the Tigers around, maybe not this year, but now that he has shown so much interest the past few years, it will happen.


----------



## MONGO 

Congrats to the Wings!!!









I love you guys... favorite team from the West.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Avatar~God said:


> Finally the cup has come back to Detroit!
> 
> HOCKEY TOWN!!!


I heard that if penns would have won we were going to give them our "Hockey Town" motto, is that true?? [/quote]

mike illitch has that name trademarked so it wouldnt have happened


----------



## Ja'eh

Congrats to Detroit I said that they would do it. I'm a Toronto fan but if you want to call any town "hockey twon" based on wins than I think that Montreal has that title in the NHL.


----------



## hitler

DAMN.. I was hoping pittsburg was gonna pull it out.


----------



## Nick G

^^dude that avatar is scary haha.

congrats detroit fans. sucks it couldnt be on home ice, you gotta give it to the penguins fans for at least staying to watch. imagine the wings skating around the cup in an empty arena. there was flashes of greatness but by and large the wings dominated last night, as well as the series for that matter.
congrats to the pens too for beating the crap out of every team but the wings.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I'm sad.


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm sad.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

RockinTimbz said:


> I'm sad.



View attachment 168045

[/quote]









you finally got me! lol


----------



## MONGO 

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm sad.



View attachment 168045

[/quote]









you finally got me! lol
[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080606/od_nm/hockey_dc_4



> TORONTO (Reuters) - The "Hockey Night in Canada" theme song, a mainstay of Canadian households for 40 years and often thought of as the unofficial second national anthem, may have launched its final hockey game, according to the company that controls use of the song.
> 
> The tune, which has opened the Canadian Broadcasting Corp's Saturday night National Hockey League broadcasts since the late 1960s, will not be renewed as the broadcaster has chosen to move in a new direction, said John Ciccone, president of Copyright Music & Visuals.
> 
> "Effective immediately following the last playoff game of this season the CBC will cease using the Hockey Night in Canada theme," he said in a statement on the company's website.
> 
> He said the CBC had advised the firm it is not prepared to enter into a new license agreement. The old agreement, which cost the CBC about C$500 ($490) for each game broadcast, expired following the final game of the Stanley Cup playoffs on Wednesday.
> 
> "Hockey Night," which made its television debut in 1952, has consistently been a top-rated program in Canada, where hockey reigns as the most popular sport.
> 
> The theme music was written in 1968 and has continued with minor changes since then. Last year, it became downloadable as a cellphone ringtone.
> 
> Calls to the CBC were not immediately returned. The CBC was
> 
> sued in 2004 by the composer of the tune, saying the public broadcaster used it too much.
> 
> Reaction to the story was quick among hockey fans in both Canada and the northern United States who have grown up with the song.
> 
> By mid-afternoon on Thursday, the Globe and Mail newspaper's online edition had 176 reader comments, most of which were heavily critical of the idea of retiring the tune.
> 
> "This change reminds me of the "new Coke" attempt back in the '80s," read a note from E. Stuhl of New York City.
> 
> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Moondemon

Habs get Tanguay and the exclusive rights to talk with Sundin !!!

YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

